# Woking Nuffield : Part 95



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

new home ladies, love and luck to you all  

Just a gentle reminder to keep baby/pregnancy chat to a minimum.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

*Waiting to start & Down Regging *   



Name,Treatment,Down Regging,Baseline Scan,
Blade Runner,ICSI,22nd July
Shell30,ICSI
Olive22,ICSI,10th August
Nikki.ryder,FET,5th August
Morrice2,ICSI
SammyK
Crazy-chick
Angie,Having a break
Tracy6
Ali
Pali Bali
Cazl
Beans33
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Bendybird
Rolney
Milo
Julesx,Start again soon


*From stimming to transfer!* 





Name,Treatment,Stimming,EC,ET


*
2 Week wait!*   




Name,Treatment,ET,Test Date,Outcome??
Just_me,FET,20th July,3rd August, ,
Wardyy,FET,29th July,12th August, ,


*Waiting for 1st scan*




Name,Scan date,
, ,

Congratulations!!   





Name,Due date / Actual Birthday!,Boy/Girl,Baby/Babies Name/s, 
Hope SpringsEternal,August 2008,  ,Phoebe and Isaac
Fingers,4th November 2008,  ,William to be known as Liam
Monkey2008,19th November 2008,  ,Alex
Tanya,29th December 2008,  ,Jess
Charlies-Mum,31st Dec 2008,  ,Matthew Robert
FoxyLoxy,29th Jan 2009,   ,Oliver and Thomas
Crazychick,20th Feb 2009,  ,Gabriel James
Karen1975,19th February 2009,  ,Daniel
Casatinka,10th March 2009,  ,Thomas George
Ronstar,EDD 28th August 2009
Emi-Lou T,EDD 14th October 2009
TDMC1,EDD 23rd October 2009
Ambergrace,23rd October 2009
SBF,


If Ive got anything wrong or anything needs adding, please let me know xx

Wardyy... So pleased transfer went well!!    

Everyone else... Hi... will post tomorrow, as really tired and need to switch this thing off!! Night xx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Dakota, why do we want to keep pregnancy to a minimum? Thought that's the last thing we'd want to do??!!  

Just-me - my baseline scan date is Wednesday 5th August if you want to update the table.

Hope you guys on the 2ww arent going too mad!! My thoughts are with you    

I'm still jabbing away. 6 more days of down regging then it's on to the main event   Feeling very tired, fat and sorry for myself at the moment as all my dieting hard work is going out of the window. I appear to have put on 6lbs in the last week from using the buserelin. It's all fluid retention as I'm only on about 1600 cals a day, but it really doesnt do my weight loss graph any good, my trousers feel tighter again when I was only just starting to enjoy them being loose and my backside seems to be entering a room 10 seconds after me    AF has started today with a vengence and my insides are doing flip flops, probably to compliment my outside bits wobbling up and down    Ho hum  

I had my first session of accupuncture today, trying a new guy nearer to home, Chinese fella who doesnt speak a word of English and has a translator - made the session more interesting I guess!   Think I'll go and lie down now, try and recharge my batteries. Maybe I'm just getting too old for this IVF malarky!


----------



## morrice2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi hopefully due to start Monday. All been a bit stressful already!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Blade Runner, I realised i'd missed off the chat part   It's just a reminder to keep pregancy/baby chat to a minimum on the ttc threads. 

If anyone needs any links to the babydust section just drop me a PM.

Dakota xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blade Runner, I think Dakota is referring to baby/pregnancy talk as I asked Ronstar how she was feeling and she (and several others) asked how Liam is. I apologise profusely if I've upset anyone, I personally found it helpful to see the success stories and have the chance to ask questions of someone that had been through tx which is why I still make the effort to still post on this thread. Anyway........... D/regging isn't the nicest part of tx but it WILL all be worth it honey, stay positive      

Wardyy - many congrats on being PUPO        

Hello you other lovely ladies.. hope you are all well... will catch up with everyone very soon xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ditto to what Fingers said - I hope I haven't upset anyone.
Blade Runner - I felt like an enormous blob on down regging - I swear I was retaining all the fluid I drunk.
I cannot bear the school photo of me last July as I look huge especially in comparison to my sister who also 
worked a the same school - but I have evryhting crossed for you.
Just-me - how are you doing - got everything crossed for crossed and sending you lots of  
 to all
Ronstar


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah right sorry, me being dim. I must admit I haven't seen a profusion of baby talk on this thread, nothing like on the cycle buddies threads that turn into a bump growth comparison chat after everyone has gone through their treatment for that month! It's nice for me to hear that Woking have had successes anyway, especially with me being decrepit and everyone going on about ARGC or the Lister being the best for old women. Last thing I need is to think I'll have to go up to London to go through this in the future   The only thing that really upsets me at the moment is the bathroom scales!!   

Morrice - you snuck in there! What are you starting on Monday? Planning session? Down regging? Hope it all goes well - maybe we'll bump into each other at the clinic! Good luck any way


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Blade runner - lol   re bathroom scales   I agree with you though I like to hear of successes Woking have had

Ronstar and fingers - you didnt upset me at all  

Wardy - congrats on being pupo, thats great news 

morrice 2 - fab news your starting     for you

shell - was it Friday your app? Hope your are feeling happier 

Hi to everyone else, hope you've all had good weekend

I have walked the puppy now cooking roast beef


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just-me thinking of you for tomorrow hun - loads and loads of   and  
Love
Ronstar


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

huge luck for tomorrow just me


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Just me, wishing lots of luck for tomorrow        xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Just popping on..... feel really sick with nerves......   I've held out and not tested early.... so all prepared for OTD tomorrow. Im so nervous......... goodness knows how Im going to sleep.

I do however feel that Ive accomplished something though, this cycle Ive actually not started my AF before OTD. So If its not good news tomorrow, then I know Ive given it my best shot and it could have been the embies just didn't survive

Sorry for the me post..... but Im going a bit MEntal!!

Thanks everyone for the  

Just_me xxxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Justme - I think you've done tremendously well not to test and its great af hasnt started. Im really praying you get   you deserve. Will you be doing pee test or blood test at clinic? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just _me - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow            - you've done fantastically to hold out till OTD and I bet you won't sleep very well tonight   Hope to hear fab news from you tomorrow  

Glad I didn't upset anyone   Hope all you other ladies had a good weekend


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

As predicted had a rotten nights sleep. Dh has been snoring the worst I've ever heard him. It's like sleeping with a chainsaw.

Anyway, it's a bfn for me  haven't cried yet, I guess I was expecting it as the transfer wasn't as smooth as it could have been.

Just_me x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear your news   . I know just how awful it is and am dreading having the same thing in 9 days time. This whole tx thing is a complete nightmare and in the grand scheme of things there is nothing we can really do to change the results. I hope you and DH look after each other today. Take care hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh Just_me - so, so sorry to hear that     Look after yourself and DH and take some time out. There is nothing anyone can say to make things better but we are all thinking of you and understand the pain you are going through right now.    Take care xxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just-me - I have no words as I know there aren't any. Just  big   and I am thinking of you.
Ronstar


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just_me so sorry to see your news. Stay strong and I hope you can both look after each other and find the strength to continue on the journey     

Didn't want to read and run, having a very busy day back later for personals. xxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Just me - sorry to hear your news.     Take time for yourself, thinking of you and dh XXXXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just_me - hope you are OK   

Wardyy - how you getting on? Hang in there

Olive22 - Im OK ta, start DR on 13th August so just behind you. Had a good day at Woking which was good, was v nervous after my last experience but it was so different! Infection has been identified as E-coli so hopefully we now know what we are dealing with. Our EC is in for the day that DH and I got together 13 years ago, don't know if that is good or bad!! 

Love to everyone else .. it seems v quiet on here this week xxxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Just-me - really sorry to hear your news   

Wardy - keeping my fingers crossed for you   

Anyone in Woking tomorrow morning? I'm there for my baseline scan, then it's on to the stimms if all is well! Fingers crossed  

Love to you all
BR xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Couldn't just read and Run...

Just_me -       It never gets any easier does it x x x

Wardyy - Good luck for test day - thinking of you. Lots of    

Bladerunner - Im going to woking this afternoon got an appointment to pick up my drugs and plan ready to start jabbing tomorrow....Good luck with your baseline scan

Shell30 - We are not that far apart, except Im doing FET not fresh this time - Hopefully anyway! - Good luck x

Hi to everyone else   x

So nervous about starting this FET cycle, more nervous than the fresh cycle and there is less involved, at least I know I wont be poorly! Keep trying to tell myself everything will be ok, the fact I start jabbing on my birthday will bring us luck, hey I have been on this trip twice already now, one ended in pregnancy that failed, the second time nothing, this time has to be it! please God!!

Catch up with you lovely ladies again soon 

Take Care 

Nikki


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

*Waiting to start & Down Regging *   



Name,Treatment,Down Regging,Baseline Scan,
Blade Runner,ICSI,22nd July,5th August 
Shell30,ICSI,13th August
Olive22,ICSI,10th August
Nikki.ryder,FET,5th August
Morrice2,ICSI
Just_Me
SammyK
Crazy-chick
Angie,Having a break
Tracy6
Ali
Pali Bali
Cazl
Beans33
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Bendybird
Rolney
Milo
Julesx,Start again soon


*From stimming to transfer!* 





Name,Treatment,Stimming,EC,ET


*
2 Week wait!*   




Name,Treatment,ET,Test Date,
Wardyy,FET,29th July,12th August,


*Waiting for 1st scan*




Name,Scan date,
, ,

Congratulations!!   





Name,Due date / Actual Birthday!,Boy/Girl,Baby/Babies Name/s, 
Hope SpringsEternal,August 2008,  ,Phoebe and Isaac
Fingers,4th November 2008,  ,William to be known as Liam
Monkey2008,19th November 2008,  ,Alex
Tanya,29th December 2008,  ,Jess
Charlies-Mum,31st Dec 2008,  ,Matthew Robert
FoxyLoxy,29th Jan 2009,   ,Oliver and Thomas
Crazychick,20th Feb 2009,  ,Gabriel James
Karen1975,19th February 2009,  ,Daniel
Casatinka,10th March 2009,  ,Thomas George
Ronstar,EDD 28th August 2009
Emi-Lou T,EDD 14th October 2009
TDMC1,EDD 23rd October 2009
Ambergrace,23rd October 2009
SBF,


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Wardyy... hows the 2ww going?? any symptoms to report??     

Im sooooo over the BFN now and planning for the next tx!!!  

I spoke to one of the nurses (Anne in fact, she's really lovely) and she assured me that everything was as it should have been for the cycle and my body couldn't have done anything else... the embryo's just didn't do there bit effectively! She reckons that only 1 in 20 embryo's goes on to be a baby... thats frightening statistics to be honest. (not sure if thats a frozen embryo statistic or general) 

Im just hoping that 1 of the 5 reserves I have is the one!!

I was very proactive yesterday, I made an appointment to see my consultant on the 17th August ( Mr Brook is on holiday for 2 weeks... lucky bugger... bet he's gone somewhere really nice too!) and then I'm booked in for a trial ET for that morning too! So they can have a good look round and see what the scarring was last time that made the transfer a bit tricky.

Also all my blood tests etc run out in September, so I've made an appointment to see the doc and ask her to let me do those again on the NHS. 

Anyway, enough about me, how are all you guys??

Just_me xxxxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Just me - its great to hear you being so positive. You are so lucky to have some more frosties so you can try again quickly. Find out where Mr Brooks went on hols - I would love to know.

I am doing OK - feeling a bit negative as symptoms are barely noticeable most of the time. Sore tummy in the evenings and some stabbing pains earlier but then had been to London today so on my feet a lot. Can't believe I have another whole week to wait. I just want to know now!!!! 

BR - good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Nikki - glad you are finally starting the jabs - huge luck for your FET

Olive and Shell - you guys are both starting soon as well - Woking is a busy place right now eh

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

HI All

Hope everyone is OK, just a quick read and run but also I have the answer to Wardyys question, Mr Brook is in France!! I would have thought he could have picked more exotic destination! 

Back later xxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi guys, just a quickie to let you know -

Baseline was cool   

Stimms start tomorrow  

Here we go again!!   

BR xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Blade runner  - thats fab   

Just me - glad you have bounced back and are feeling so positive, great news the plan is coming together  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Im ok ta, knackered as working lots   xxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies - gosh its quiet on here. At last we have sunshine to enjoy eh?

Olive and Shell - not long til you start the lovely DR process. Am sure you will be fine  

BR - congrats on starting your stimms -   that you grown plenty of lovely follies, although not too many of course  

Just me - hope you are OK x

I can't believe Mr Brooks only went to France- I bet it was not a campsite on the West coast though, probably more like a yacht in St Tropez   

Well I have no idea whether I am pg or not. Symptoms all over the place - problem is I just can't allow myself  to believe that this could actually work. Trying to keep the old PMA going but think I am just trying so hard not to get my hopes up. I have had enough of waiting and need to know now. Very tearful last night and DH thinks I am going    - I think he is right    

Well thats another day done - only the weekend to get through and then will be engrossed in very busy work so can keep my mind occupied, until OTD!!! 
Love to all xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies - it is quiet isnt it!

Wardy - I am dreading the 2 week wait and think you are doing fab   waiting for anything is a nightmare let alone this.    keeping yourself busy. Many girls get bfp with no symptoms at all! I agree with you re Mr Brook hols  

Hope everyone is ok  

I start tomorrow and can't wait    
My puppy is ill with bad tum and had me up at 1:30 and 4:30 to let her out of the cage so she can go. Im proud of her though for calling and not doing it in her cage. Gona have little walk now then chill see if that helps her   

 to all XX


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Wardyy.... not long now.... really hope its your turn xx    How old is your DD going to be this week?? Is it 4 or 5??

Olive22... looks like your puppy is training you already to be able to cope with the impending sleepless nights when you get your BFP!! xx   

BR... hows the stimming going??

Shell30.. Hows everything going??

Well for me, starting to think about getting off of the TTC magic carousel... and to let nature/fate decide. Im a little disillusioned with it all to be honest. They can't find anything wrong with me, so not sure why its not working. As we have 5 frozen embies left, obviously will use them up, but may just stop after that if not successful.... I think I need to forget about it all and maybe one day I'll be taken by surprise. I think for the last few years, my DS has been like a ticking clock and we've been racing to get pregnant before there was a too bigger gap... well he's 4 now, so whatever happens there will be a sizable gap.. so we can stop worrying!?!?

Anyway that me at the mo.... I might change my mind tomorrow and decide something totally different!!

Just_me x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

ggggrrrrrrrrrrrr...... Im really cross         
The bloom'in football season has started again, so now my bloom'in DH has to stay up until god knows when every Saturday and Sunday to watch Match of the day...... gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........ I feel like a football widow...

Am I being irrational We've had a lovely day today and i thought a little romance would be in the air if you get what I mean    ..... but no.... any evening except Saturday or Sunday, as those are the days that he doesn't come to bed.... or Wednesday night, as he goes to his mates til past midnight......           

Girls.... am i being unreasonable?? 

a really frustrated Just_me


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning all,

What a lovely weekend weatherwise, really boosts the spirits from the usual IF doom and gloom. 

Wardyy - not long to go now, how are you doing?   

Olive22, think you start today, hope first one is OK. Are you feeling aprehensive? I'm all over the place this week. 

BR- How you doing?

Just_me are you feeling any different today? Hope you are feeling a bit better. Take the time to make the right decision for you. It doesn't help with all this IF stuff all over the news does it. Can't seem to escape it at the moment. I can't pass comment on the football thing I'm afraid being a seaon ticket holder at Reading myself!! My DH is the footy widow most of the time! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone else off, I'm a bit dolally this week!! 

 to everyone xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I was really cross last night!! Bloom'in football..... Hey but Ive got that out of my system now!!

Wardyy.. only a couple of days left.. how are you feeling??   

Shell30... The closest I get to watching Reading play is when I go shopping at Costco  hee hee hee 

Just_me xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wardyy - hope you aren't going too mad hon.. not long to go now      

Just_me - I'm with you on the football thing - drives me mad!!   
 

Olive - good luck hon  
Ronstar - HAPPY BIRTHDAY honey - hope you'v ehad a fab day..

Hello other lovely ladies xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

Just me - Im with you with the football thing - drives me mad   Glad you feel bit better

Wardy - how you doing?

Shell30 - Im ok ta just excited to start, going to take things 1 day at a time. Hope your feeling saner, when do you start?

Ronstar - happy birthday    hope you've had great day

Hi to other ladies, hope your all ok
I have done first jab and it was fine, it stung a little but not bad at all. Im so pleased to be starting  
 to all XX


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey ladies thanks for the birthday wishes  
Was a bit of as strange day really as DH got offered redundancy - for the second time in two years!
Oh well hopefully all will sort itself out.
Hope you are all well.
Love
Ronstar


----------



## Tiny Wife (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi All Woking Ladies,

I really hope that you don't mind me posting here?  I am new to FF and this is my first post....sorry if it's in the wrong place..

So my story is this -
Got married early April, came of the pill after honeymoon - mid April. No AF at all, got up to CD90+ went to Dr, he did bloods, showed no OV, progesterone score was 1, FSH 6, LH 7.
Went for Ultrasound privately, which showed PCO - Apparently I have PCO rather then PCOS as I don't have the other symptoms, and my testosteron levels weren't elevated.
He referred me to Gyno, appointment is 2nd September. I have managed to do all of this using my private heathcare, so am quite lucky there.
I am seeing Mr Riddle at Woking Nuffield

I really hope that Mr R puts me on a course of Clomid to induce ovulation.
In your experiences, do you know if the gyno will do anything else in terms of "investigation" before he might prescribe Clomid. Also, my heathcare doesn't over "assisted conception" would Clomid be classed as that??  Bearing in mind the PCO diagnosis, there is an obvious gyno problem that would be covered by heathcare.
My hubbie is going to see his Dr tomorrow to ask about an SA.  We are trying to cover all bases before we see Mr Riddle.
Sorry for the essay - I would appreciate any advise that any of you Woking Girls may have?
PS - still no AF, given up counting now


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all and welcome Tiny! I'm afraid I cant help with your query but I'm sure someone will be able to impart some useful advice from the knowledgable lot on this thread!

Just thought I'd drop in to let you know I have my first progress scan early tomorrow morning.   I'm a bit nervous as I dont know how the follies are responding to the increased dose of menopur and as each tx is different to the last, it's all a bit hit and miss until I see in the morning what we're dealing with. I have been feeling some jabbing pains in the abdomen, so it's either good follie growing pain, or wind, cant decide which at the moment!!   

Oh well, fingers crossed eh?   

Hope you're all well
Take care
BR xxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning everyone -     

I am so happy to confirm that I got a   this morning - well last night actually as could not wait!!! I can't believe this could actually happen for us. I just pray that it is healthy and sticks around for the next 8 months. Now have the next 2ww before I find out if 1 or 2 made it.

Love to everyone - hope your scan goes well BR and Shell and Olive hope the jabs are going OK.

BR it surely must be your turn this time xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Wardyy - I am so pleased for you         - Gives me hope.

Im still DR - started last Wednesday as planned on my Birthday. Seem to be feeling it more this time round, very tearful and depressed.  Baseline scan next Wednesday 19th but just hope AF arrives in time, she always does as she pleases!

If all goes to plan should have ET on 9th September, just hope you are the first of a run for us ladies....

love and luck to everyone else and congrats again Wardyy. x

Nikki

xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wardyy - congratulations              Such wonderful news - see, lack of symptoms doesn't mean anything!! Hope you are first in a long run of BFP's for WN... don't go too mad on the next 2ww!! BTW - happy Birthday to DD1 - what a wonderful pressie for her!! 

BR - hope your progress scan goes well this morning...    

Nikki - I dont envy you the d/regging - I felt like that too when d/regging 
 You'll feel better once you start stims.. 


Tiny Wife - I am afraid I didn't have health insurance so don't know the answer to that side of things. Prior to IVF, WN will ask for a full range of bloods incl HIV, hep B and Hep C for both of you - Rubella, LH, FSH, oestradiol, chlamydia (sp) swab, up to date smear test for you and as you mentioned a SA for your DH, so I presume they would also check all these things prior to giving you Clomid. Good luck with your appt, Mr R is lovely..  

Other lovely ladies, hope you are doing OK.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Just popped on as I remember its Wardyy's big day...

Wardyy.. thats absolutely fantastic!!!! Really gives me hope that Woking know what they are doing!!!               
I'm really really pleased for you, and at this moment in time Im inspired to keep trying the FET route.... please can you remind me what meds you were on this time... Was it progynova 6mg and cyclogest?? 

Oooh oooh Im really inspired Wardyy.....   I'm feeling really positive that I shouldn't give up hope. 

Everyone else, I'll post later and do personals.. snuck on at work... better log off before boss notices!!

Just_me xx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Wardy - that's great news, well done you and congratulations to you and DH   

Had my first progress scan today and it's not good.   Last couple of txs I started with 11 follicles, this time I have 5   It's not a very encouraging start and compared to the last two times where I only got 2 viable embies from 11, it doesnt bode well at all. I'm very disappointed and pretty gutted to be honest, especially with the amount of pain I've been having in my abdomen, it felt like there were lots of follies expanding and crowding up in there. This really sucks, I've been crying all morning, all the way through my acupuncture session and into my lunch    I cant believe we're going through all this pain and agro for a poxy 5 follicles. My past history shows they wont all get anywhere near maturity, in fact only 3 did from my first 11, so the odds are even more against us this time  And yes, I know it only takes one, and I've still got two scans to go, but it took 11 the last couple of times and it still didnt work.   I'm fed up to the back teeth with this, every time it's such a struggle and I'm so tired and fat and in pain and $%^*ed off with it all to be honest, I feel like just saying stuff it and packing it in.   As the other two goes were such a struggle, I really upped the anti this time, I lost the weight, took the right supplements, watched my diet like a hawk, packed in the cigs ages ago, barely touched a drop just the odd glass of vino, cut out all caffeine, have been drinking milk like it's going out of fashion and have drunk so much fluid on a daily basis I practically own the loo at work, and after all that I get less than half the follies than I did the last times. What the heck is that all about??!   Maybe I should just go out, get smashed, smoke myself stupid and bury myself in a Sarah Lee double chocolate gateaux with extra double cream and custard?!  

I dont think it's going to be my turn this time, or any time to be honest. Sorry, just really feeling the strain at the moment, need to go now....


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wardyy, massive congratulations to you and your DH. So pleased for you and like Just_me says it gives us all hope. I really hope that everything goes well and that in 8 months time there will be   or two! 

Olive22 how you getting on? 

Bladerunner, sorry to hear how   you are feeling. I hope your next scan brings you some more positive news. Keep up the healthy living. I am convinced it helps although can understand your thoughts on the getting smashed and the sara lee gateaux! Everyone else does that and can have babies easily why can't we! 

Tinywife, I too was going to have Clomid before e found out about my DH's problems. On our health insurance 'investigations' are covered but not any medications. We decided against using our BUPA for the investigations because we didn't want work to find out that we were 'trying'

Nikki - Hope AF arrives for you. 

I start downregging and Metformin tomorrow and am looking forward to getting starting but not looking forward to the symptoms! 

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just running by to say BR - I was told by Woking that they prefer to get less follies as this usually means they are of better quality as all the 'goodness'/drugs goes into those follies rather than being eked out over a lot more follies - which when you think about it makes sense. This has been borne out on this thread many times in the past, people have had X number of follies on one go and then a significantly smaller number next time but it's been the latter when the have got their BFP. I can think of at least 3 WN ladies who are now mummies where this has proved true. Please don't be despondent honey, you have done a great job in getting your body ready for this cycle - stay as positive as you can (easier said than done I know)


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

BR - You have been through the mill and it all takes it toll on our physical and mental health. It's good to have a rant and get out how your feeling, it's much better than bottling it up. Thats what we are here for, sending you huge  . Take things 1 day at atime and don't be too hard on yourself            the next scan goes better and they are good quality, maybe look at poor responder board? 

Wardy -     thats fab news, I agree gives us hope 

Tinywife - I was told I couldnt use my health insurance at all. I never had any tests done before clomid apart from progesterone. Hope your app goes well

Shell - Im ok ta done 3 jabs now and its going well. It is exciting, hope jab goes well tomorrow   can I ask why you are on metformin?

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Tiny Wife (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank You all for your kind replies.

Would you mind giving me some idea of costs involved if I wasn't to use my healthcare, or wasn't able to?  My initial consultation is covered and any blood tests that result from that,  but what about going forward?
If the gyno was to prescribe Clomid, would I have to go for follicle tracking etc...?  Sorry for all the questions

Any help appreciated re costs x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the positive vibes guys, and I hear what you're saying. I just know that this is a numbers game and I guess I'm being greedy wanting the follies in double figures AND the quality eggs to improve the chances of it actually working this time!!  

I've calmed down a bit today and resigned myself to the fact that this is a waiting game. After all, the first cycle was almost canned as we only got 3 and the two embies ended up being top quality, so as you say, you never know. Mind you, top quality or not, they still didnt implant  

Maybe third time lucky......   Second scan tomorrow, so I'll let you know what's going on then....


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just popping in, Olive22 don't worry, my Metformin is for my PCO, I don't have the syndrome but have the cysty ovaries! Start injecting this evening.

Back for personals later xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi All,

BR.... keep positive   ..... quality not quantity is the name of the game    Its not over til the fat lady sings and all that...!!!

Tiny wife... welcome to the thread!! I had clomid at the Woking NF and they tracked my cycle with the ultrasound. When they thought the follicle was big enough they gave me a Pregnyl injection to make sure I ovulated.... then it was down to us to do our bit  It didn't work for me, but then I ovulate on my own anyway, so I obviously wasn't the right sort of candidate. But you sound right for Clomid x To get an idea of fees, have a look on the Nuffield website http://www.surreyivf.co.uk/5.html

I've had a complete turn around since Wardyy's BFP... I cant wait to start my next tx!!!! Feeling really positive..... TMI WARNING... I think that what went wrong with this go is that I didn't have enough lining??!? When my AF finally arrived, 5 days after meds stopped, I only had AF for about 2 days and it was really light.... that doesn't sound right does it. Thats what my normal AF is like these days, its is pityful... any ideas?? Im hoping that next cycle Mr Brook will up my progynova to get a better response....

Just_me

/links


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Well it's not great news from me I'm afraid. I had my second progress scan and only two of the follies are doing anything, the other 3 have given up the ghost  

We're going to carry on with the drugs over the weekend and see what the 3rd scan shows on Monday. Just dont get why I'm having such a bad response this time. Obviously exercise, good food and plenty of non alcoholic fluid is bad for me.......


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Wardyy CONGRATULATIONS - what lovely news        
Blade Runner I am sending you big hugs and hope that those 2 keep growing for you   
Hugs to evreybody else - very sleepy and the house is full of building works - I am officially mad!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wardy - CONGRATULATIONS 


Blade Runner  My follies stopped developing, from about 15, down to 3 - and I only got 4 eggs and only one embryo was created. I know it feels like a numbers game at the moment though hun but it ain't over til the fat lady sings (and my mouth is firmly shut!). I ave up worrying about the healthy stuff and tried to relax (not that I could but I did try!) so have a glass of vino and put your feet up!

BTW my one embryo is currently running around like a mad thing shouting "Amy's Crazy Lady" at the top of her voice....


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi ladies........sadly dont post on here any more but do lurk just to see how your all doin. I have just had a icsi cycle at Reprofit in the Czech Republic and tested today and got a    This is attempt No. 7
So if there are any Ex woking girls out there lurking like me, i got there in the end, lets just pray it/they stick around for awhile.
Good luck to you all.
Love Ali x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ali WOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Huge congratulations


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - you sooooooooooooo deserve this. I've already told you how much I   when I got your text this morning    , I am absolutely delighted for you and DH. Wishing you a happy and healthy next 8 months


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Ali,

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I'm so pleased                    ,

I've been lurking to find out, well done, keep thinking positively    ,  and well done, 

Us old timers are getting there 

Much loveBali xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Ali


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Ali - thats great news        

BR-   What a diificult time for you, I agree with Charlie's mum though, try and relax and have a glass of wine, 1 wont hurt and relaxing will have more benefit. Charlie's mum gives you a bit of hope aswell as her 1 embryo made it. I understnad you are dissapointed and think this is completely normal, take things 1 day at a time. Sending you lots of          for you

Shell -how did you get on?

Hope everyone is ok,   to all xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

How is everyone? Thanks for all the lovely messages. 

Just me - you should def go for it. Glad that I have given everyone some positive news. You might have lining issues and if its sorted out that could be all you need in order to get your BFP!!! Keep positive hun.

Shell & Olive - hows the DR going?

BR - how you doing hun? Any better news from todays scan? Simply sending loads of     as think you could do with them. Have they thought of changing you to a different drug? Maybe Menopur just isn't for you Really hope you got better news today.

Nikki - hows it going for you - have you had BL scan yet

Ronstar - hows you? Not long to go - any signs of bump arriving early

Ali - congrats on your BFP - looks like you have had a long journey to get here. I wish you all the luck in the world for the next 8 months.

Well I still am struggling to believe my BFP - just counting down days to the scan next Wednesday. Just hope its in the right place and is OK in there. Also would def prefer 1 little bean growing than 2 but of course will be thrilled whatever the outcome. 

Sending loads of luck to everyone else out there - I am proof that fertility treatment does work and FET especially!!!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Ali - that's amazing! Well done and congratulations! Just the news I need at the moment to be honest!!

3rd scan was no better I'm afraid. I just have the 2 follies although they've hit 20mm each. The clinic doesnt normally do EC for anything less than 3 so they're reviewing my blood tests and seeing what the best thing is to do. I'm waiting for my oestrogen test results this arvo and will be told then if we should go for ICSI or whether they'll just do IUI - with DH's rubbish swimmers though they're more likely to swim back out again than find two eggs in my fallopian tubes  

Really peeeed off with all this. One half of me thinks that these two could be the start of my twins, the other half of me knows that even if they have got eggs in, they may not fertilise and if they do, they may not grow and if they do grow, they may fragment.   It's just pants


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Ali - Congratulations, you are an inspiration, good luck for the next 8mnths.

Blade Runner - Keeping everything crossed for you hun x x x 

Wardyy - I am still buzzing for you! Got any secrets to anything you did differently on the frozen cycle to the fresh? did you go back to work? did you do brazil nuts and pineapple juice?

Update from me ... I am kinda happy AF came on Saturday evening, TMI alert.... not a 'real' AF though just what can only be discribed as a slight brown discharge?? has anyone experienced this? Wondering if its the DR drugs? but then on the fresh I had a full flow AF? 

Got Baseline on Wednesday so hoping its a green light to start progynova on Thursday. If so we will be on track to have the embryo's put back on 9th September... 

We did realise though on Saturday that we started treatment this time on my birthday and the embryo's are due to be put back on 09\09\09!! - Hoping all this brings us some luck.

I am struggling to feel positive this time around, just keep thinking how can it work? Wardyy is proof that it CAN work but it just doesn't seem to sit right in my head. How can the best ones be put back for the fresh cycle and fail but that the rest (poorer ones) might work? 

Also struggling more with the DR drugs this time around - Wardyy or anyone else did you feel a little more poorly off the drugs this time around? even my skin is more sensitive putting the needle in, what I wouldn't give for a whole nights sleep without hot sweats and bad dreams! 

Better dash got a team waiting for me for their weekly meeting.....catchup later ladies

Luck and love to everyone else x x x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, it's probably a mad decision but bloods have shown oestrogen levels that indicate eggs are there in both follicles, so I'm on the slab on Wednesday morning for EC   

You never know my 10mm number 3 follicle might make a final dash for it and I'll end up with 50% more eggs than I thought.......(wow, just saw a pig sailing past my window.....)   

Keeping my fingers (but not my legs) very firmly crossed for my two little follies


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blade Runner - that's great - hold on in there honey - I know it's hard to stay positive when you have disappointments thru out tx but these things CAN and DO happen. One of the ladies on the Woking BFP thread got her BFP after converting to IUI because of only having 2 decent follies.. (Just seen you are going for EC so that means the chances are higher than the lady I was telling you about        ) Hope No 3 does make a dash for it  

Wardyy - how are you feeling hon?

Nikki - hope those dates are good luck for you      I had a very light brown discharge type AF whilst d/regging on 3rd cycle but my lining was still fine... it's not umcommon for it to make your AF's a bit different from usual..


Hope you other ladies are doing OK


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi
just popping by to wish Ali big   on your fantastic news ..its always so good to hear this kind of news....thrilled for you and your DH   wishing you an uneventful 9 months 

J is growing sooooo fsaast its scarey and treasuring every moment

love and luck to all you wokey ladies 
x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

BR - huge luck for EC tomorrow I will be thinking of you  

Fingers - thanks for asking, I am doing OK. A few crampy pains in the night in abdo region but having read on here it seems quite normal for early stages. Just don't remember it from last time. Did you have this? 

Nikki - those dates sound great. Yes I felt terrible on DR with this FET cycle and (sorry to say) felt worse for a bit once HRT started. The injections were painful and that did not change the whole time. All I can recommend is that when you start the tablets you must eat with them - never take on an empty stomach. I actually used to take one half way through eating with a mouthful of food and that helped a lot. As soon as DR stopped I felt loads better. Sorry I can't be more positive but at least you will only feel rubbish for a short time. I didn't do anything different from fresh cycle to be honest. Brazil nuts (5 per day), pineapple juice, folic acid, Omega 3 & 5 and Vit C. I had the most perfect embie transferred on fresh go and BFN - then FET from same batch worked   so keep the PMA going - it really does work!!!!

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wardyy - yes I had that till about 17w.. perfectly normal

Blade Runner - how strange I mentioned the lady that converted to IUI because she then posted after me!! It was Alisha and as you can see from her post she has a lovely little girl xx Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girlies, 

How are we all?

Wardyy - can I ask if you were taking any other supplements, weare both taking loads (probably too many) but will try anything else to get the dreamt of BFP. How are you feeling? Not long until your scan now...

Olive22, how you doing, any DR symptoms? 

Bladerunner, how did you get on today, thinking of you..

DR is going well for me, apart from a big bruise on my tummy, think DH was a bit needle happy yesterday! I've not had any symptoms yet just feel a bit tired but that could just be the weather and a busy day at work! 

Hi to everyone else xxxx
Nikki - good luck for Baseline tomorrow.


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi girls,

I haven't posted on here for absolutely ages but just wanted to come to say a huge congratulations to you wardyy and to ali as well - fantastic news   ! Wishing you both happy and healthy pregnancies. Oh and wardyy I think the cramping is perhaps more intense with IVF whether fresh or FET - don't remember having many cramps in my first pregnancy either but had loads in this one. In fact I still get the odd one now at nearly 31 weeks, but all is fine...I will be   that all goes well for you too hun.

All is well with me...am off to see the consultant tomorrow to confirm I want to go ahead with planned C section this time (DS was an emergency one so I have the option of either natural or section this time) and the pregnancy is going well, not long to go now. For all of you going through cycles at the moment, lots of   and   for you all...here's hoping for lots of BFPs!

Love and  

Amber x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Popping by to wish Blade runner all the luck in the world tomorrow        

Shell - in a funny way I miss those tummy bruises    Glad d/****** is going well  

Ambergrace - lovely to 'see' you. Gosh those 31 weeks seem to have gone very quickly, glad all is well with you.. do you hear from TDMC1 at all? Isn't she about same EDD as you? 

Hello other ladies - sorry for rubbish personals xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Shell -   love dh! Glad it's going well and your feeling ok. I am little tired aswell but put it down to weather and work!

Bladerunner - your nearly there,          for you 

Nicki - I am due to have et 9th aswell   I hadn;t even worked out date but your right that does sound lucky, lets hope it is for both of us    

Hi to everyone else  

I am doing ok, just feeling tired but not sure if drugs or work. Injecting myself isnt that bad just stings. I have a little bruise from yesterdays jab but thats the only one so far. Just waiting for   to arrive, should have been today, but shes not here yet?
xxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely sunshine, its very quiet on here so I am guessing so!

BR - Hope today went well, been thinking of you  

Olive22 - Cool we can be 2ww buddies. Other half says if we go in at 9am for the replacement on 09\09\09 then he will be freaked!

Just a quick post from me tonight as I am off swimming, been going 3 times a week since the fresh cycle to try and get fit before they put our snowbabies back in, probably wont make any difference but hey I will give anything a try.

Went to WN today, they said they couldn't explain the lack of blood with this AF but my scan showed my lining to be perfect apparently... 2.8mm with no thickness anywhere. So onwards and upwards - start the progynova tomorrow next scan 02\09\09.

Love n Luck to everyone

Nikki
x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just popped by to see if ali has done an encore.....


fingers sorry about that I didn't read the prev posts!   and hadn't seen yours!!

yes but tis true actually we had 3 but only two were of a decent size. and we decided to convert. and it WORKED!! so everything crossed for you blade runner and all you other ladies just got your lovely news and others on that roller coaster


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks so much for your messages of support, it really helps knowing that others who have had similar struggles have ended up with such positive results.  

Well they dont call it a roller coaster for nothing do they??   After such a struggle just to get 2 follicles, I went for EC on Wednesday with high hopes as my oestrogen levels were well over 2000 which indicated 2 good eggs from my two 20mm follies. Alas it was not to be   After several rinse outs of the follicles, they could only find one egg, the other was empty   So it was all riding on one egg but initial feedback from the embryologist said it was a goodie.   

So DH gave his sample, got stuck in the pot as usual   but the swimmers were good and we waited to see if our one little eggie would fertilise - we were told it had a 60-70% chance. We got the call yesterday morning - it had successfully fertilised and was looking good so we were one more step closer.   They called us again this morning - the embie had carried on growing, it hadn't fragmented and it was a lively 4 cell top grade embie! After our 4 previous embies, Number 5 was alive!!!  

So I'm now lying on the sofa covered in a blanket with my fluffy booties on to keep warm after a smooth and successful ET and a post ET acupuncture session where she told me I was a little cold internally, hence the blanket and boots!  

I cant quite believe we've made it to the 2ww - there's only one on board but our little Short Circuit looks like it could be a keeper   As this tx has been so different to the other 2, maybe only having one on board will be better and it will be the one that makes it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thats Fab news BR - Have my fingerscrossed for you.
As I said before Amy was our one and only Embryo so you never know......


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

BR - Couldn't read and run so sneaked on at work.... So happy for you hun,              - Kepp us posted. REST & Look after yourself and your precious load x x x x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

been looking for your news BR, so pleased that Short Circuit hung on in there, sending you lots of          - congrats on being PUPO and glad that CM and Alisha have come along to prove to you that sometimes it does only take one.. Good Luck honey


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah , BR that is brilliant news         PUPO. Im so pleased for you. Lots of      and     for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay BR    so pleased for you. Keep positive hun - you have done all you can. It really does ony take 1 !!!!!! Take care of yourself and keep us posted.

  wardyy x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

BR you are PUPO - hope it all goes     well


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations on being pupo BR, sending you lots of sticky vibes xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Quiet on here  

Hope everyone is ok

shell when is your baseline scan?

br - how you feeling now?

I am ok, baseline scan today and all fine so start stimming tomorrow   alot to learn with lots of mixing of bottles, hope I get it right  

 to all xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey all!!

BR.... glad to hear you are PUPO, sounds like you've been through the emotional mill xxx    

Ambergrace.... can't believe your so far gone!! xxxx

Olive22.. good luck with the stimming tomorrow.. you'll be fine x

hi to everyone else xx

Feel like I haven't been on here for ages!! I went to see the consultant last week to discuss what was next.... well, going to start FET asap... so will start DR next cycle.... The only changes will be 8mg Progynova, aspirin, Gestone and .......... VIAGRA!!!!!!! OMG   I told him that I wasn't convinced that my lining was quite right and that when AF arrived after failed FET it only lasted 2 days and was very light. So apparently the Viagra stimulates blood flow. So should be interesting! Anyway need to search on FF for stories..!

Oh yeah, also had a trial ET and it went like clockwork, so don't know what the problem was last time.. he couldn't see any scarring... weird. So thats positive too.

Anyway, off to sort dinner out, dh will be home from footie in a mo.

Just_me xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Justme - thats great that you are trying FET again. Really hope this will be your time. Glad your trial ET went smoothly - all I would say is apparently with the drugs you take prior to EC the cervical glands grow which might explain the difficulty they had last time. They used a longer narrower speculum with my ET this time which is meant to get passed that area. Hopefully next time all will be fine for you. Viagra ...   

Olive - good luck with your stimms tonight. It seems complicated but once you have mixed up once you will be fine. How many menopur are you on? Don't forget to drink a litre of milk, or equivalent, and 2 litres water, hot water bottle on your tummy every night and all that.

Shell and Nikki - how are you guys?

Amber - lovely to hear from you. Can't believe your baby is almost due it seems to have flown by.

BR - how are you doing PUPO lady

Ronstar - any news on you? Has bump arrived yet? 

Well I have my 6 week scan tomorrow afternoon so hoping that everything is OK. I feel rubbish as in bad headaches and soooo tired all the time. Hoping these are good signs. I will drop back in with an update on Thurs. Take care everyone xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

stimms was ok, bit worried about getting all liquid. I am on 2 bottles, the only prob I had was the vaccuum of the bottle, it kept sucking the syringe back in? Is this normal? xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wardyy  good luck 2moro hon    

Olive - yes the vacuum is a PITA!!! On one of my goes I got my drugs elsewhere and it didn't hv the  vacuum it had a flip top - much easier   

JM - Viagra    keep everything crossed 4 u hon


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Olive I had the vacummn I just used to release it somehow following the instructions they gave at the Woking - but cannot remmeber 
exactly what I did. Sorry!
Warddy - bump hasn't arrived yet - will keep you all posted - thanks for asking.
Just-me - glad to hear you are going to give it another try - I will keep everything crossed for you
Blade Runer - hope you are ok and not beig driven too crazy
Hugs to you all
Ronstar


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

How is everyone, it has been so quiet on here recently. 

Olive - how are you finding stimming? Don't like the sound of this vacuum, hope you manage to sort it out. 

BR - How are you finding the 2ww?  

Wardyy - good luck for tomorrow, looking forward to hearing your news   

Just_me - wonder if the viagra will have any other effects!  

Ronstar - looking forward to hearing the patter of tiny feet very soon.  

Im doing OK, Baseline is Friday hoping that i will also be ready to start stimming. Have stocked up on Organic Milk, Chicken, Chicken and more Chicken, pineapple juice and fish fingers! Is there anything else that I should be eating? Because of my PCOS I have been told that I have to try not to have any snacks, fitting in milk and all this protein into 3 meals a day seems like a tough task. I feel like a sumo wrestler after 1/2 litre of semi skimmed..... the worst bit for me because I haven't drunk milk since I was 10 years old!! 

 to all xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I have been lurking but not had chance to log on.

Shell30 - Good luck with the baseline on Friday, and welcome to the world of Sumo! I have felt like that since my first treatment began, all my lovely clothes are either snug or now unwearable! I have even been swimming etc to try and keep it off but it just doesn't work. Another lovely side effect!

BR - Hope your taking things easy. Thinking of you. What date do you test?    

Wardyy - Looking forward to finding out if its 1 or 2...hope the scan went well. x

Just_me - Viagra seems quite common been reading alot about it recently. Good luck with it and let us all know if there are any 'nice' side affects!

Olive - We had the Vaccum effect, my DP did the mixing it was his way of feeling involved. Hope the ovaries are not feeling too big yet. Mine felt like melons towards the end of the fresh cycle, couldn't stand up or sit down without feeling the pressure. 

As for me... well.... I started taking 3 Progynova (6mg) a day from today only got a couple of side effects, sickness and struggling to fall asleep (one good thing is the hot sweats seem to have stopped now). 

MUST NOT forget the mood swings OMG I swear I could do some serious damage to objects in the close vicinity at times      

Got my 2nd scan next Wednesday 2nd so hoping my lining is on its way to being nice and thick  . I was quite confident about the lining getting thick enough but as my scan day gets closer the more nervous and concerned I get  . Pull yourself together girl I hear you say!! 

Still really struggling with PMA this time, convinced that it won't work. I keep trying to tell myself otherwise but it just is not working. Think I used it all up on the fresh cycle. Does anyone know where I can get some spare\lost PMA from!?

Anyway Ladies better go get some tea

Love n luck to all

Nikki
x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Wardyy... how was your scan xx

Nikki..... why shouldn't it be your turn this time keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxxx 

Olive... I think the way we got round the vacuum effect, is....and I think the nurse told us to do this.... you draw air into the syringe to the amount you are going to take out and put that into the bottle... then draw out the liquid... then it should be fine x

BR... how you feeling?? xx

I've got my blood tests tomorrow as I need to renew all my tests as I will have been at the Nuffield a year next month! I've asked for a fasting test so that they can check my sugar levels. The GP gave me a chlamidia urine test last week, but Nuffield have said that i need the swab as its more reliable.. so have that joy too tomorrow!!

I've got 30 mins to pig out until the fast begins.... where's the biscuits 

Just_me xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning everyone - gosh its early and i am sooo tired!!!

Just me - blood tests and chlamydia swab? Lovely day ahead for you then  

Nikki - try to stay positive hun. You are doing all you can. I exercised prior to my FET by going to the gym 3 times per week, something I did not do prior to my fresh cycle. I think maybe exercise can really help and you hav been swimming regularly - it might just help. Try to keep the PMA going, at least the tx will give you a chance for your BFP, hang in there. It worked for me!

Shell - good luck with your BL scan.

BR - hows it going hun? Hope you are taking it easy.

Olive - vaccuum effect is a nightmare but I used to draw all the air out with the syringe and then inject the liquid. It seemed to help. Are you feeling your ovaries growing yet?

Ronstar - huge luck for your imminent arrival. Any names yet?

Fingers - hope you are OK.

Well my scan was great - 1 little bubba safe and sound all snuggled up. Saw hearbeat and everything. It was truly amazing. I cried all over the nurse as had to go on my own in the end. So relieved its only 1 and just hope and pray it stays safe and is healthy. I am due 20 April - my best friends birthday!!! So thats it, WN don't need to see me again so I just need to book in with my mid-wife. Never believed I would get to this point. I hope I can give all you ladies hope that tx definitley does work!!

Love to everyone


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Congratulations Wardyy, so pleased for you, gives us all hope that it really can work. (I got all down this morning when looking at the success rates so need to snap out of it, you are proof that it works).   for a happy and healthy 7.5 months for you x

Just_me, I had the chlamdia test at Woking because the test my GP had done wasn't good enogh either. Good luck Its not the more pleasant experience but nice and quick! 

Nikki - Hope you find some PMA, we should start a Woking board mantra maybe? I think we could all do with some  . Good luck with the second scan next week. 

I'm off to buy some new scales conveniently my other have broken! I think DH may have something to do with that! 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Wardyy -great news so thrilled for you.
Love to everybody else and hope you are all well
Ronstar


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

We have been relegated to the next page so thought I would log on and give us a 'bump' 

Wardyy - Excellent news! 

Everyone else enjoy the bank holiday weekend and will speak to you all soon 

Nikki
x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wardyy - lovely news - congratulations again!!   

Ronstar - happy due date!

BR - how's things?

All you other lovely ladies - keep up the positive thoughts         I remember analysing Wokings results 2.5 years ago having just had 2 back to back negative cycles (ovulated too early first go and zero fertilisation on 2nd attempt)  and despairing of ever getting a BFP, I was in a very dark place   . Now I have the result of 3rd attempt bashing on his cot to get my attention   and I would say 99% of the ladies I was posting with back then are now mummies or pregnant  , that's not to say it's an easy ride and many people have more than 1cycle but after 15 years of ttc, Woking did the trick for me, just try to stay positive that this is YOUR time...      all round


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

hi all

Lovely day isn't it.... about to endure Legoland for the 4 week running! Wish me luck!!

Wardyy.. Fantastic news!! I'm sure it would have been lovely to have twins, but I understand your relief at just the one baby, especially as you already have your little girl. xxx It such a gamble isn't it. Im soooo pleased for you xxx

Well.... Chlamydia swab was nice and unpleasant, but hey its over and done with now!! Blood has been drained from my arm, so now look forward to seeing the blood results and whether anything has changed in the past year. Secretly hoping that something is wrong with blood, so it can be put right with a magic drug and bingo.... Im pregnant... Wishful thinking... I know!!

Just_me


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Wardyy - congratulations - such lovely news! And April is a lovely month to be born in, too. When are you going to tell DD? I would imagine she will be over the moon bless her 

Just_Me - hope the tests weren't too horrible 

Ronstar, good luck, not long to go now! Hope all goes well 

Shell, Olive, Nikki - lots of     to you all...

Fingers hope you and Liam are well - I too can remember analysing the Woking stats and feeling low that we weren't in the 'most successful' age bracket for TX...but success still achieved...just hope everyone else achieves success too  

Well I am 32 weeks today  We have now seen the consultant and confirmed our decision to opt for a planned C section this time...so we are all booked in for 12 October...that's just 6 weeks and 3 days away so I'd better start getting organised  Luckily as I was a secondary infertility girl I have everything saved up from DS anyway, so don't need to buy too much - just new cot mattress, changing mat etc. But I need to get DH into gear to bring all the stuff down from the loft!

Anyway, hope everyone has a lovely Bank Holiday, lots of    and   to all of you.

Amber x


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Why does my ticker not show!!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Niki - go to the technical support page at top of home page and it talks you through tickers, took me ages to work it out! Im not feeling big ovaries at all   when should I start feeling 'big'? I have only been stimming for 4 days now?

Just me - glad tests went ok for you

shell - it is ok, just tricky as plunger keeps being sucked down, I had 1 bottle not vacummed which was great. You started stimming?

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok

Im ok got 2 weeks off now for scans and hopefully ec & et. Got scans Mon, Wed & Fri next week and have booked manicure and pedicure for Tue and hair cut Thur xx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all!

Just popping in to wish you all a great bank holiday weekend! I'm off shopping and then packing as DH and I are doing a competent crew course in Portsmouth next week, so for the second week of my 2ww (which seems to have lasted forever already!!), I will be bobbing around in the Solent!!!    I wont be testing on my OTD next Friday as I dont fancy ruining the last day of our holiday, or being like a grinning lunatic for the last day either. Nor do I relish the thought of peeing on a stick whilst bobbing up and down in a boat!!!   If I dont bleed through before, I'll be testing a week today   Not sure what to expect though as I seem to be fairly symptomless to be honest  

Olive - best of luck for your scans next week  

Amber - you must be getting so excited now!!   Just give DH a good kick up the rear and get him sorted!! Otherwise it'll be 6 days to go and you still wont have things organised   

Just-me - I'll keep my fingers crossed that they find something wrong with your bloods then!!!   

Fingers - thanks for your words of wisdom - maybe my Short Circuit will be causing havoc this time next year....who knows?!  

Wardy - really pleased that the scan went so well  

Nikki - I wish I could have taken things easy this week but I had to inform 20 odd people that they're at risk of redundancy and have 1:1 meetings with them   It's been pretty tough to be honest so I'm looking forward to a bit of fresh sea air and doing something completely different next week - keep my mind off everything - work, 2ww, house work, cooking etc etc!   Good luck with your second scan next week by the way! Hope the mood swings arent too bad for you either!

Shell - how's it going? Dont worry if you dont want to take all your calcium in the form of milk. Cheese and yoghurt are full of calcium and easier to incorporate into your diet if you're not used to drinking copious quantities of milk!

Ronstar, Charlies mum and anyone else I've missed - hello!   Hope you're doing OK.

Wishing you all a great weekend off and I'll post my results next weekend   

Take care all
BR xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

That's the spirit BR - short circuit will soon be running riot   Enjoy your sailing  

Good luck to all you ladies with scans this week xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi

BR - how you doing? Sailing sounds great, enjoy bobbing around

Shell - how are you doing? started stimming?

Nikki - how are you doing aswell?

Amber - how fab for you, not long now 

How is everyone else doing?   to all

I am ok, had first stimmimg scan yesterday and only had 3 follicles, lady said should have more   They have upped the dose of my meds and I have another scan Wed. Felt bit upset yesterday that my body won't work but hoping the increase works


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Olive22, sending you lots of PMA  , really hope that the increase in dose boosts those follie numbers for you. Let us know how you get on, on Wednesday. Have a lovely week off and do lots of nice and relaxing things. 

BR - Have a lovely time on the Solent, hopefully it will take you mind off the dreaded 2ww. Hope the weather holds up for you and DH. 

Just_me I remember having the same thoughts about our bloods and imagined the conversation where they told us a course of antibiotics and we would be preggers in no time! You never know........! x

I'm OK, started stimming on Saturday. Feel fine but need to go to bed at 9pm for some strange reason! 

Sorry its short, must do some work now, hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies - just a quickie from me.

Olive - have they upped your dose to the maximum of 4 vials? Thats what they did for me as I only had 5 follies at 1st scan. I ended up with 14 eggs in the end so don't lose hope. They did keep me going for a few more days than planned as well, so be prepared for that. Keep up with the milk, water and hot water bottle in the evening. Hopefully you will see a bit more going on on Wednesday. Keep us posted.

Hi everyone else - hope you are all OK.

I am shattered after a very hectic weekend! Desperate for a few more symptoms and the time to pass as quickly as possible so that I can have another scan - it is just too difficult to believe that all is well in there but keeping up the old PMA as much as poss.

Take care everyone


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Wardyy - I am on 3 vials at the moment, thank you for your story it does help me. Thanks for heads up with stimming longer aswell its best to be prepared. I am doing the fluid, milk, protein and will start hot water bottle tonight. Just   tomorrows scan is better. Thanks again for your story it does give me hope

Thanks to you other ladies for your support xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a lovely bank holiday.

BR - Does sound like the first week of your 2ww was a bit cr4p with the redundancy news, its nearly as hard giving that type of news as receiving it. Have fun on the solent! (even the sound of bobbin up and down make me feel sea sick, I get sea sick in a dingy!)

Olive22 -   you've got more follicles at your scan tomorrow, looks like they set you off on quite a low dose so you might end up with lots of folicles now!! What time is your scan? I am at WN tomorrow for my scan too, I will be there for 13:10. 

Wardyy - Glad to hear your ok, the counting down never ends does it. Sending you some     vibes x x x

Shell30 - Tiredness does seem to be a side effect, that and weight gain! Good luck with the stimming, when is your first scan?

Fingers - Hello x x 

As for me, still can't get my ticker to show here but shows on my profile and I am unable to find the tech support page - And I work in IT!!!  

I have my second scan tomorrow so I am hoping and praying that my lining is nice and thick ready to thaw the snowbabies next Tuesday. To think all being well my snowbabies could be back where they belong next Weds. (the negative person inside me keeps saying it will all be over again in 3 weeks from tomorrow when I POAS!).   be over 8mm  .

oooppss - better go Jab - I keep forgetting to do it and end up right at the last minute!!

love to all

Nikki


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Nikki - my scan is at 10am so wont see you im afraid. For ticker help go to site announcements at top of page and there is a ticker topic with help. You have to copy and paste the urb link to your signature for it to show.    your lining is thick tomorrow. Try and think positive, there is always hope. I have set a repeat alarm on my mobile for 7pm everyday so I dont forget. Thanks for your prays xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good Luck Olive, Good luck Nikki, hope you both get on OK today xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the advice on the ticker - Check me out! I now have a ticker.... (small things and all that!)

Just got back from WN having had my lining scan and I am pleased to announce we are good to go.... Lining is a very healthy 11.5mm its all up to those snowbabies now to warm up and spring to life on Tuesday. So what shall I worry about now.....

a) Will they thaw? Will they grow? 
b) Will they stick? Will I get to become a mummy?
c) What to have for tea?

I wish I could turn my head off. Had a lovely conversation with Ann today (you shouldn't have favourites but she is mine I have to say!)  about the whole 20% success rate. She helped me get it into a little bit of perspective so trying to build up some PMA now for the next week.

Only 3 more nights of injections!!! yipppeeeee (The cyclogest are not so bad)

My lovely DP has to have an injection tomorrow into his spine as he has managed to slip a disc, the consultant did tell him to have an op to remove it but he wants to be mobile to support me over the next few weeks so he has opted for the jab and to go back in 6 weeks for the op if no improvement. Just goes to show that sometimes men can be thoughtful!!

Olive22 - How did your scan go?  it was good news for both of us today.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are ok?

I am off to have a cup of tea before heading out to have my Acupuncuture.....

TTFN

Nikki
x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Nikki - yeah        great news on your lining and well done on your ticker   Thanks for praying for me

shell - thanks for your thoughts  

Well second scan was mixed  I now have 7 follies the problem is 2 are big and they are worried that the others wont have time to catch up with them before they must do ec as they are all small. The big ones were over 10 and the other 5 ranging from 2-8. So there is still hope. They have upped my dose again and said we just have to wait and see what Fri brings. I asked why I was on a low dose and she said that is clinic policy for someone of my age and good background. She commented that my ovaries are reacting on about a 35 year old level and next time they will start me on a higher dose. This also means I cannot egg share. I have to have a min of 8 so there is a tiny possibility I will be able to if another grows in time. If I dont make the 8 then I have to decide whether to donate all 7 eggs to other lady or keep them myself and carry on at no financial cost to me. I just feel so bad for this lady who has been through lots been told she has donor eggs her cycle has been matched with mine and then she might not get anything. Just feel so bad for letting this lady down and so frustrated my body has let us both down. Sat in car park after app and  I know there is nothing I can do just so frustrated. Sorry for going on xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi guys, been keeping away trying to forget about the whole TTC thing until AF arrives and I can start again...... however, needed to know how you lot were getting on!! so here I am!!

Olive... sorry to hear things are a bit tough...      I really hope that Friday brings really good news xxx     

nikki... glad to hear things are running to plan. Poor DP, sounds really painful

Shell... i need an early night..... its 10pm already, where has the evening gone!!! 

BR... Hope sailing is fun and that the rain isn't too bad!! I really hope you get your BFP xxxxx

Well for me, my bloomin' bloods came back....... normal.... boo hiss!! So There is nothing a magic pill can fix!! 
Look like I just need AF to show up any day now, so I can start counting down to CD21 to start DR for next FET!!

Im having a bit of a emotional roller coaster week. I seem to be experiencing another influx of friends around me that are getting pregnant!! The worst thing, is Even my closest friend thinks she is pregnant but wont do i bloom'in test... its killing me!!! She thinks she is a week overdue but is too scared to test!!! It seems so unfair!!! I know Im being silly. I sound really selfish, but I cant help but feel a little jealous. aggghhhrrrhhh

Anyway, I'll get over it!! I always do!!

Just_me xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Olive22, how did you get on with your scan today, hope things are looking more positive for you.

Nikki - how is that lining growing? Not long now   

Just_me roll on cd21. I know what you mean about friends being pregnant.. its so hard isn't it, I think IVF is one big rollercoaster and sometimes I want to get off! Keep smiling I am sure you will get through it 

Wardyy - hope you are OK.

I had my first scan today. I had 14 or 15 follies, I can't remember which. My right ovary had 9 and looked a bit busy but the left was quieter. Does anyone know if this is good / bad? They ranged from 7-10mm in size. WN did say that EC may need to be put back until 14th so that they can grow bigger. Has anyone else had this? 


Can any of you say that you have more protein than carbs in your diets? I have really been really trying but even things like milk and yoghurt seem to have carbs in. Anne said that the carb content really does need to be lower than the protein...... but I can't do it and am a bit worried. 

Its sunny and Friday so I am working from home with a hot water bottle on my tummy! 

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Shell - my ECs were put back both times to let the follies grow bigger.
Hope that helps.
14 - 15 follies sounds quite a lot - I think about what I had. All sounds good to me but I am no expert.
Good luck
Ronstar


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Shell - I think thats great number, thats more than me and your behind me! We spoke about putting ec back so that must be fine, a few girls have had said its normal. The protein thing can only help Im sure carbs dont harm eggs it is just supposed to help with egg quality. Try and relax and just do your best. 

Hi to you other ladies  

Im ok ta, 3rd scan better. We have 13 follies but 6 that are very small and they are worried wont be big enough. So I am doing menopur tonight as normal and an extra menopur tomorrow morning and then the pregnyl tomorrow night for ec Monday! The nurse said she is hoping that they will just get the 8 with the extra drugs and the weekend. We have decided that if I dont make the 8 I will donate all ofthem to the other lady and then have another go in 2 months time. Dp was excellent kept very calm and helped me stay calm. Had the blood taken to see how many eggs there are so    that shows alot. Thanks for all your wishes xx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey girls

Shell and Olive, your number of follies sounds perfect to me. I had the problem that I developed too many and too quickly - my ovaries took rather enthusiastically to the menopur - so had my EC brought forward by 2 days, had 22 eggs (only half of which fertilised normally anyway so obviously weren't great quality) and then got OHSS which was not nice! I think it is quite usual for the date to be moveable so to speak - they just can't predict exactly how you will respond. I think they are generally pleased with anything more than 10 eggs but to get more than 20 as I did puts you into the risky category, so 13/15 would be ideal I would think. Sending you both lots of   and  

Oh and I must confess I never monitored carb intake during stimming - just took my pregnacare as usual and made sure I had the 2 litres of water and litre of milk. 

All is well here...can't believe I am 33 weeks today and baby will be delivered 5 weeks on Monday! Ronstar - hope your little one makes his/her appearance soon.

 and Hi to everyone else!

Amber x


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Ambergrace - Not long now.. my friend is due today - hoping her baby arrives in time for me to have daily cuddles from next Wednesday to see if that encourages my body to accept the embryo's or for them to accept me which ever way round it is! Hoping that the whole baby thing will impact me like when women live together and syncronise with their AF! if your still with me....I can waffle!

Olive22 - Will be thinking of you on Monday.   your follies get bigger over the weekend. 

Shell30 - My left ovary was much busier than my right by quite alot. I ended up with 29 follies and had my EC brought forward 2 days, our bodies can be such a pain!! I have to agree with Ambergrace though, I didn't watch my carbs just made sure I had the litre or milk and the litre of water. I always say its quality anyway not quantity!!!

Just_me - Any sign of AF so you can get back on the rollercoaster?

BR - Hope everything is going ok bobbing on the solent!   for some good news x x 

Wardyy - Hope everything is ok and your keeping positive until your scan    

As for me.....

I had my last injections tonight which included the lovely Pregnyl.      just got to keep taking the Metformin now and Progynova and then start the lovely Cyclogest on Sunday. 

Very nervous about Tuesday with the whole will they or wont they thaw, will they keep dividing ready to go back on Wednesday - I really hate this! I had a nightmare last night that the embryo's kept dividing over and over and turned into smarties!    Then I dreamt they were a cluster of bubbles and they were trying to put them back in me and I was screaming no!   almost scared to go to sleep tonight! it really did feel very real.

Off into London tomorrow to see some friends for the day\night and then try and clean the house on Sunday and then try and keep it clean so I can chill on Wednesday if we get to have ET.

Better go, I am going on again..... and chinese should be here soon.

Love and luck to all you ladies 

Nikki
x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Nikki - huge luck for the big thaw on Tuesday.    that your embies make it. How many do you have on ice?

Olive - huge luck to you as well for EC tomorrow. I hope you get a decent number of eggs. Its wonderful that you have decided to donate all if you get less then 8. At least on your next go all of your eggs will be yours and the dose of stimms will be increased so you may get loads more. Did the blood test show anything?  

Shell - you sound like you are doing great. My EC was put back by a few days to let the follies grow and they certainly did. It is very common. Don't stress about your diet. You can only do so much and worrying will not help you stay calm andpositive. When is EC scheduled?

Amber - wow, 5 weeks time? I will go for planned c section too as the bith with DD was a disaster! At least you know exactly when your baby will come, none of that waiting for contractions to start!

BR - how are you hun?   for happy news from you. How was the sailing?

Just me - how are you? AF arrived yet?

Ronstar - has your baby arrived yet? It sure is taking its time.

Fingers - how are things with you?

I am doing fine. Seeing mid wife on Wednesday - it will all be a bit more real then I hope. Still tired and had 2.5 hours sleep yesterday afternoon - bliss! Just hope the little bean is still happy in there and growing nicely.

Loads of luck to allof you - take care


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm afraid it's a   for me again


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh BR I am so sorry to hear your news. Make sure that you are really looked after for the next few days.   . So so sorry xxxxxxx   

Olive - sending you lots of   for tomorrow. I really hope one of those follies has gr wn enough to give you 8. I have to admit I cried when I saw your post that you would give them all to the other lady. You are an amazing person to be able to do that xx

Nikki - Good luck for the defrost on Tueday sending you and those embies lots of   x 

Ronstar - you really are cooking that baby very well! Can't be much longer now surely! x 

Wardyy - Hope Midwife apt goes well next week. x 

AmberG - Thank you for the advice and info. I think I try and follow the letter of the law with these things and then stress when I can't! 5 weeks, wow bet you are so excited x 

Thank you all for the info, and advice. Im OK, feeling very sore down below like I am a bit bruised. Said to DH felt like I had had too much s**, but thats not likely at the moment! Hopefully it is just those ovaries growing. EC is scheduled for Friday 11th but may be Monday 14th.   for Friday because Dh and I have been together 13 years on Friday so I think it may be a good omen!!!

love to all xxxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Bladerunner.... so sorry its not happy news for you     words escape me xxxx

Just a quick post as expecting a friend round any minute now!!

AF is baffling me!! Last night at the cinema, I swore that I was coming on, as had a bit of red blood. Then it stopped, not enough for a tampon... TMI?? Today... nothing! Did a preg test just in case... negative! Whats going on?? My blood test this month said that I had OV?? So do you think that was it?? a dribble of blood is my AF this month?? Im actually 3 days late..... help!!! Not sure when I should start counting day 1 I'll phone Nuffield in the morning and ask.... 

oooh... door bell

Just_me xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

BR - Im so sorry to hear your sad news   This journey is awful at times. Take time for yourself and remember we are all here for you  

Just me - How weird   not sure, I would imagine that wasn't af, maybe just a pre bleed, ask Woking thinks thats best 

Nikki -    frosties defrost ok, I might see you in there all being well for us both    

Shell - thanks for wishes. Make sure your drinking at least 2 litres of water to keep ohss at bay. Be guided by the clinic, they will only do what is best for you  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok

I am ok had roast and cornetto ready for the starving, going to eat haribo in a min   Feeling ok, was weird not injecting tonight. We have to leave at 5am tomorrow to get to clinic for 7am, am dreading the journey up with no drink or food! Ill have to get up at 4am  . Thanks for all your wishes xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck Olive, we were probably at WN at the same time this morning I was there at 7.30 too. Let us know how you get on   for 8 eggs for you both xxx

Not great news from me I'm afraid. Mr Brook scanned me this morning and I now have 30 follies! I am drinking about 3 litres of water a day and have been for many weeks now. They have taken some bloods to see how high my E2 levels are but im v concerned. Caroline told me that they will not put 2 embies back in if we get that far because the risk is too high. I really wanted 2 embies in so am v upset about that. At WN they were very chiled about it but I'm not so relaxed. 

Am going on a different drug on Wednesday to try and stop the fluid staying around my organs but it does look at the moment that I am over stimming.   

Hi to everyone, Im off to drink some more water! xxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

BR - so sorry to hear your news hun  

Olive - hope all went well this morning.

Shell - sorry you have over stimmed. What a nightmare. I was a bit concerned for you when you had so many follies so quickly!! Keep drinking the water - its all you can really do I think. As for 1 or 2 embies, it is WN policy to only transfer 1 when you are under 35 I think. However, I think some choice has to be yours and going by my tx, we were advised to have 1 transferred on fresh cycle, so did. For FET our 2 frosties survived so they transferred both! They then told us that when you transfer 2 it kind of encourages 1 to implant. Well that logic certainly worked with us. I would see if you can have a further chat with Caroline about it if you feel really strongly that you want 2 transferred. Hope the OHSS stays away - take care x

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Firstly a big   to Bladerunner...I am so sorry to read your news.

Shell - sorry to hear you have over-stimmed - is it cabergolin they will put you on? Keep drinking that water and rest lots - it does help. I too really wanted 2 embryos transferred when I was going through my TX, and because of my 22 eggs and OHSS was advised the same as you - too high risk to do any more than one, and in the event we only had one really good blast to consider anyway. BUT look what happened to me - one embryo, one healthy baby! Did they say what is going to happen re EC? I know it is so disappointing but definitely be guided by the clinic, they will only do what they feel is best for you and any future pregnancy hun   try to stay positive and yes, keep drinking!

Olive - hope all went well with you x

Wardyy hope you are OK and not feeling too poorly, I bet you can't wait for that next scan, I am keeping everything crossed that all goes well for you 

Just_Me that does sound odd, definitely worth asking the clinic's advice I think 

Hi and   to everyone else, sorry for such a quick message but am back on the school run now and need to go and get DS!

Amber xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

well AF came today with a vengeance! I dropped my son off at school for his 1st day at school... and ta da! Maybe Ive been a bit secretly worried/stressed about him starting school.... So today is CD2 as a trickle started yesterday!! TMI?? 19 more days and I can start DRing!! yippee

Wow shell & olive, you really are different ends of the spectrum!! 
Shell.... You must be really uncomfortable with all those follies. Hope you are ok xxxx    stay positive xxx
Olive.. Hope today went well xxx    

just_me xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all
Just a quickie as tired. I DID IT  I got 10 eggs, so 5 eggs each    sooooooo relieved. Out of my 5 - 3 were mature and ok to use so ICSI this pm and they ring between 8-9:30am tomorrow to let us know how they are doing   Hosp was great, lovely bed to stay in and private room - so different to nhs! Dp got to order food aswell, he was happy  
Thanks for all your messages  

Shell - sorry your over stimmimg, wish we could have shared   The clinic will only do what is best for you and your body and a future pregnancy.    the new drug works

justme - ooo your on countdown now, how exciting.  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Well done Olive that is fab news  Will keep everything crossed that all goes well for you and that you get good news in the morning. The Nuffield rooms are lovely aren't they? My DH was similarly impressed that he also got to order lunch 

Just_me - brilliant news you are on countdown, hope you're not suffering too much with AF though. How did your DS's first day go? well I hope - very emotional isn't it? My little boy has just started in year one, I can't believe his reception year flew by as quickly as it did!

 to all,

A xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi to all

Got dreaded phone call and sadly only 1 has fertilised   she said 1 didnt do anything and the other fertilised a bit but not properly so can't be used. So all eggs are in the 1 basket so to speak and    it divides overnight. She said fertilisation is the hard bit and once they have done that most go on to divide so trying to be positive    Just wish I had more eggs to start to help with the numbers

 to all xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Just a quickie

Olive -       that your embryo makes it x x x

Shell30 - I had 29 follicles and very high results on the blood test so got taken in 2 days early for EC. I ended up on cabergoline and got 18 eggs - 13 of which fertilised. Fingers crossed for you    

Wardyy - I have 5 frosties, they are going to take 3 out and see what happens and ring me with the results. If these all fail ( which I am praying that they don't) then they will get the remaining 2 out. I just hope we get 1 at least.  WN refreeze apparently if any are suitable!

I am so nervous today, everytime the phone rings I jump out of my skin, my heart feels like it might pound out of my chest and I feel so sick with worry. I hate this!!!  The HCG shot didn't seem to affect me at all this time, hope I did in right?!!

Hello to everyone else, must go and try to do some work now....Will update when I get the dreaded call..

Nikki
x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Nikki -         and        for defrosting. Really feel for you   xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive, I am so pleased that you managed to get 10 eggs.    that your embie keeps dividing well, it only takes one and you really deserve for this little embie to be a fighter xx

Nikki -    for the defrost for you. Hope you hear something soon.

Amber - thank you for the reassurance, I think it was cabergolin, will confirm tomorrow when I pick it up. It is really nice to see proof on here that it does work, especially with one embie because it looks like Olive and I will both be in that camp. 

Just_me - hope its not a very long 21 days for you. Hope your DS enjoyed his first day. 

BR - Hope you are OK.  

Wardyy, I think it was the initial shock yesterday about not puting two embies back. I am now feeling more upbeat and praying that we will even get to EC on Friday    How are your PG symptoms coming on? 

We had a leaky syringe last night, we don't know how much stims went in and how much leaked out the side. WN said to put another vial in to be sure. Tonight we are on half dose because my E2 level has gone up a bit higher than they would like so another 5 litres of water and lucozade for me today and hopefully we can keep that nasty OHSS away! xxxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just had the call....

All 3 have survived the thaw!!! totally amazed. 

They were all 4 cells when they were frozen, 2 have stayed 4 cells and 1 has gone to 3 cells (aparently that doesn't mean that its all over for this one). 

So now I just need to pray that they develop overnight tonight.      . 
I was suprised to hear that even if they don't develop they may put them back??! but hopefully we won't get to that point. It has gone close to perfect up to now! (so am I the reason they don't stick around!??)

We have our transfer booked in for 12:45 tomorrow now...nervous & excited all at the same time!!

Need to go book acupuncture... and do some work!

Will update you lovely ladies again tomorrow.

Thinking of you all 

Nikki
x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah      Nikki thats great news. I am in at 12:30 for et so probably see you on my way out. Lets hope our embies have a dividing party tonight     really pleased for you xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Olive -       are embies are starting to grow nicely x x Maybe we should wear a rose each so we can identify each other! We can be 2WW Buddies!! and then Shell can join us.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

lol -   will be great having 2ww buddy. Is test day the same if using frozen? Mines 23rd xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep OTD is the 23rd for me too.... providing all goes well tomorrow anyway!


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Huge luck today Olive and Nikki with your ET.    those embies have divided well and that you will both be PUPO by this afternoon.

Good luck to you as well Shell - hope you are feeling OK.

Hi to all you other ladies. Hope you are OK BR.

Well I am seeing midwife tonight and am passed the 8 week stage. Now waiting to get safely passed 12 weeks. Each stage is just another waiting game!!! I feel OK - very bloated and tired but   thats a good sign.

Take care everyone - keep us all posted ladies.


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Nice to meet you today Olive! Can't wait to hear how it all went for you  

So I am now officially PUPO     

When we got there my heart was nearly pounding out of my chest, the embryologist came in and looked like she had bad news for us! But then she went on to say that all 3 embryos had gone on to divide, the 3 cell had become a 6, one of the 4 cells was now 7 and the other was now 8. No fragmentation or anything, PERFECT embryos!!  

So we now have the 7 cell (grade1\2) and 8 cell (grade1) on board!!! 

Am in total shock but feel very very lucky to have got this far. Just got to do lots of positive thinking now and hope they stick. The consultant told me to visulise them implanting! - I have acupuncture at 15:15 to help chill me out now.

The transfer was horrid this time, really really horrid. It hurt quite a bit to the point where I even cried! They think its because my womb tilts backwards at a funny angle and due to me being so stressed  . Everything feels ok now though, had a cry and got it out of my system. Its been a rough couple of days with worry but we have got this far.

Come on embies...mummy is so proud of you both for making it this far..... please please stick around...mummy and daddy want you so very very much......     

Shell - really hope everything is going well for you - When you having EC? thinking of you hun x  

Wardyy - Glad to hear everything is going so well, you give me hope!

Hi to everyone else, hope your all fine x 

BR - Hope your taking it easy and that DH is looking after you    

speak later

Nikki
x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yea Nikki      thats fantastic. Im so pleased for you.   Sorry the et hurt, was it like that last time? Mine was fine prob tmi but think I have a bucket fanny    what consultant did you have? The embies obviously did have a party. I was like you sooooo scared, was worse than the ec, I felt sick. My 1 embie was a 4 cell. I was soo nervous I forget to ask what grade, but embryologist said it was where it should be   Were they happy to put 2 back in or did you ask? Was great to see you today


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi 

It didn't hurt like that last time! I had the same consultant as you, it wasn't mr Brook or mr Riddle, I wasn't really listening when he said his name.
I think on a 2 day transfer 4 cell is grade 1.
I had to sign a form to have 2 put back on the fresh cycle but this time they just put the 2 back in without any consent forms. Have always had 2 put back in on the 3 occasions now. 3rd time lucky I am hoping this time!

So let the 2ww begin for us both. Are you having any acupuncture or anything? I am chilling out now for the next couple of days at least.

Nikki
x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations Nikki and Olive you are both pupo!! So nice that you are both going through the 2ww together.      you both have lovely BFP's in 2 weeks time. xxxx

Me post coming up - I'm OK, although have an Estrogen level of 24,500! It shouldn't go above 15,000! Luckily Ive not developed anymore follies and have a total of 31. Many of them are too small but they are going to proceed with my Egg Collection on Friday because I am too high risk of OHSS if they leave me over the weekend. We have about 6 follies that are the correct size so hopefully 6 mature eggs.   

There is a strong possibility that we will have to have a freeze all and not be able to proceed to ET but I really really really hope this isn't the case. I feel OK at the moment and hope I can fight off the OHSS. Bit of good news though, they are prepared to go to blasts for us if we get the right amount of eggs and they embies are good    Next battle is to home that DH's E-coli infection has gone and we can proceed!! Hey ho Life is a Rollercoaster!! 

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Shell -       everything gos well for you over the next few days xx Its such a rollercoaster x x x keep us posted, will be thinking of you and checking on here often for updates.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

yipppeeee Nikki & Olive !! you are both PUPO!! Sending many many sticky thoughts xxx     

Shell.....    sorry to hear you are on such a rollercoaster.... keeping my fingers crossed for you on friday, that you get lots of good quality mature eggs.....    and that DH's infection has gone too xx 

Wardyy... how you feeling?? my friend is 8 weeks pregnant and she is as sick as a dog!! She's wearing sickness bands and has now been prescribed anti sickness tablets!!! 

Bladerunner.... Hope you are ok hun. xxxx

Hi to everyone else.... nothing to report from me, just waiting for cd21 to start DRing..... ooh ooh maybe I should update the chart.... back in a mo....

Just_me xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

*Waiting to start & Down Regging *   



Name,Treatment,Down Regging,Baseline Scan,
Morrice2,ICSI
Just_Me,FET,26th September
Blade Runner 
SammyK
Crazy-chick
Angie,Having a break
Tracy6
Ali
Pali Bali
Cazl
Beans33
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Bendybird
Rolney
Milo
Julesx,Start again soon


*From stimming to transfer!* 





Name,Treatment,Stimming,EC,ET
Shell30,ICSI, ,11th September

*
2 Week wait!*   




Name,Treatment,ET,Test Date,
Nikki.ryder,FET,9th September,23rd September
Olive22,ICSI,9th September,23rd September

*Waiting for 1st scan*




Name,Scan date,

Congratulations!!   





Name,Due date / Actual Birthday!,Boy/Girl,Baby/Babies Name/s, 
Wardyy,20th April 2010
SBF,
Ambergrace,23rd October 2009
TDMC1,EDD 23rd October 2009
Emi-Lou T,EDD 14th October 2009
Ronstar,EDD 28th August 2009
Casatinka,10th March 2009,  ,Thomas George
Karen1975,19th February 2009,  ,Daniel
Crazychick,20th Feb 2009,  ,Gabriel James
FoxyLoxy,29th Jan 2009,   ,Oliver and Thomas
Charlies-Mum,31st Dec 2008,  ,Matthew Robert
Tanya,29th December 2008,  ,Jess
Monkey2008,19th November 2008,  ,Alex
Fingers,4th November 2008,  ,William to be known as Liam
Hope SpringsEternal,August 2008,  ,Phoebe and Isaac


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Nikki - how you doing? Its weird isnt it? you doing anything particular?

Shell - the ec was no problem, you get treated really well. Will be thinking of you and    you get a good number of mature eggs. They wont put them back if ohss is there which will be hard but the positive is they will only do the best thing for you to get a positive.     you've drank ohss away  

Bladerunner -   for you, thinking of you 

Justme - good job with chart, well done  

Im ok, cyclogest making me bloated and very windy   had twinges today and god im annalysing everything already   
 to all xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just_me - Thanks for updating the chart.

Shell - Hope EC goes well today    

Olive - I am resting for the first 3 days, not done anything really just mouched round the house. Been having alot of lower back ache and twinges and TMI Alert but last night had a strange cloudy white discharge?!! and a spot of old blood... Like you I am analysing everything, I really hate the 2ww. have you had any twinges or anything? I think mine are down to the lovely cyclogest.  Had to run to the loo last night too but read the cyclogest leaflet and that is another lovely side effect!

My friend went into labour yesterday so I am hoping to go for good luck cuddles later or tomorrow. Off to a wedding also tomorrow but to be honest would much rather stay here and relax. Back to work on Monday and got acupuncture booked in for Thursday. 

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Nikki - Im the same poodling around the house, cyclogest is lovely isnt it   I have had few twinges but not sure if wind from cyclogest. I have had the loo dash a few times   Im just deciding whether to do food shop or whether I should just do nothing;-) Not sure about discharge prob just from et where they buried around? Enjoy your baby cuddles xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Nikki and Olive - congrats on being PUPO!!! Yes the cyclogest is a joy - NOT!!! I remember having terrible back ache for about 3-4 days after ET so much so that I couldn't sleep. Fingers crossed your embies are snuggling in as we speak for the next 9 months. Rest up and don't over do it. 

Shell - how did you get on today - how many eggs did they get? Are you going for ET? Really hope the OHSS stays away.

BR - hope you are OK.

Just me - enjoy your injection free time. It won't be long til you are stabbing again!

Ronstar - how are you? Am guessing babe has arrived - hope it went well. Let us know when you have a spare minute.

Fingers - hi hope you are OK.

I am doing fine still -heart burn which is horrible but no sickness at all so can't complain. Saw the mid wife and we have opted for a C section after last time being so traumatic. Apparently the hospital will try and talk me out of it though! So scan in about 4 weeks - hopefully the time will fly!

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Well, I'm done. They got 21 mature eggs and 3 eggs that they think will mature over the next few hours!! No wonder I am feeling a little sore. That was the good news, bad news is dh's SA was the worst it has been, I a bit disapointed but we are going to arrange to have some frozen jst in case it gets any worse.

Mr Brook is going to scan me on Monday morning, if I am well and have no free fliud around my organs then we they may transfer on Monday, or leave me to Weds if we go for Blasts.     we get some that fertilise now! If not it will be a freeze all, the cut off for freeze all is 24 eggs so I am pretty close   

Olive and Nikki, I really hope to be joining you with the analysing soon! Hang in there and    that the 2ww goes quickly for you both. 

Thanks to everyone who has been thinking of me, I think I will come back a bit later, time to have a snooze methinks it was an early start this morning. 

XXXXXX


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Shell, well done on your EC - fantastic - make sure you rest lots, I was very sore and crampy after my EC too so take care of yourself  and keep drinking. I am sure the clinic will do whatever they can to get you to a fresh transfer - that is what they did with us - we had a day 5 transfer partly because I had enough embryos to risk trying for blast, but mainly because I wasn't well enough to do a day 3 transfer. But the great thing is that by day 5, if you are able to go to blasts, you should have a really good idea of which your strongest embies are. Will be thinking of you and   for a fab outcome.

Olive and Nikki...hope you are both OK and taking things easy  I was bloaty on cyclogest too and very windy, my DS thought it was hilarious 

Wardyy...good news that you have no sickness but   to that heartburn! Don't worry re the hospital trying to change your mind re c section, at St Peters they ask you to attend a VBAC clinic where they give you all the stats etc but ultimately respect your decision and do not put any pressure on you either way - not sure where you will have your baby but hopefully your hospital will have a similar approach 

Just_me - fab list update - hope all goes smoothly with down regging  

Ronstar big   and hope all going well...

Well I am 34 weeks today! and baby will be delivered exactly one month tomorrow  it's all coming around very quickly. Seems only five minutes ago that we were in that room having ET...

 to all and have a good weekend,

Amber x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Shell - thats great well done    relax and drink lots, just out of interest who suggested going to blast? Really pleased for you take care  

Amber - how weird, must be odd knowing the exact date but great in other ways for organisation. The cyclogest is lovely NOT!

Warddy - they say heartburn means a hairy baby. Dont let the hospital pressure you, it is your body and your decision.

Hi to everyone else  

Im ok, just weird tummy, sure it is the lovely cyclogest, but if it helps thats fine xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Amber, thanks for the info, it is really helpful talking to someone with a simular number of eggs, cabergolin etc. You are so right about them doing everything they can for a fresh transfer. I am now on double dose Cabergolin to give me a chance of a fresh transfer this week. I have a scan Monday morning to check for free fluid   there isn't any! 

Olive and Nikki, how is the 2WW? Olive, we asked about going to blasts and were told it was possible depending on how may fertilised eggs we had. 

Wardyy - Stick to your guns, its you going through the labour not them! 

BR - How are you feeling, hope you are OK. 

Just_me - how many days left until day 21 for you? 


We had the call yesterday 17 of our eggs fertilised, I am over the moon. Still very nervous through and praying that they are dividing well.8 were frozen yesterday.  Tomorrow depending on my scan they will ET or wait for Blasts on Wednesday. I can't decide whether to wait for blasts or not. Decisions, decisions. I am mega bloated and look about 5 months gone but presume that is normal after EC.


Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Shell - what a fantastic number of eggs fertilised - that's brilliant! I hope you are not feeling too poorly (I was literally bedridden the whole weekend after EC!) and will keep    that the embryos all continue to develop well.

The decision whether to go to blasts or not is a toughie - on the positive side it shows you the strongest embies, on the negative you run a risk of losing many of them before day 5 if they stop growing (but then again if they stop growing who knows whether they would have been 'successful' inside you anyway). We had only just over 50% successful fertilisation (12 fertilised out of 22) and on day 3 I still had a little free fluid so we decided to go to blast as otherwise the only option would have been freezing them. On the plus side we obviously ended up with our one good embryo (who is kicking me enthusiastically as I type ) - but at that stage, other than the one that was transferred back in, none of the others were good enough to freeze. But then again you only need one!

I remember the feeling bloated and swollen so well...struggling to breathe comfortably too at one stage. I am sure you are doing, but keep drinking . The cabergolin made me feel quite sick too so I felt a right misery in the couple of days after EC - but it was worth it in the end. 

 to everyone and thinking of you all,

Amber x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

How is everyone?

shell - thanks for that I wondered as they never spoke to me about blasts but after seeing your post that is prob because we only had 1 embryo   Hope your doing ok, when do you need to decide by re blasts or not I suppose that would be ideal time wise as it gives your body more time to recover.  

Nikki - how you doing? we are quarter of the way now   how was the wedding? Hope you are ok. 

I have had a few twinges which I am annalysing. I am trying to be positive but am aware of the big fall there might be. Bit unsure how to feel today  

 to all xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Shell... so pleased EC went well... what a huge amount of fertilised eggs!! You must be so pleased!! Hope your not to sore. xx

Wardyy.... ooh heartburn.... I remembered drinking gallons of gaviscon.. thankfully I got it on prescription so it was free!! Otherwise it would have been really expensive habit!!

Olive and Nikki.... not much longer to go... week and a half ish?? xxxx

I got my treatment plan through the post for the next FET... however it worked out that ET was on the first day of my centre parcs holiday!! Which would mean no riding bicycles and no swimming, I've decided to have another natural cycle and wait a month.... whats another month!! Plus DH and I are going to sneak in a weekend away somewhere nice.. as I feel i need it!!!

This month, I think i might secretly use the pee ovulation sticks to try and see if I can manipulate the situation......  Worth a go... not done that for ages.....

Just_me


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Shell - Well done on EC.... what's the latest? have you decided to go for blast transfer? I asked about it but we didn't qualify for whatever reason.

Wardyy - Hope the heartburn has eased off a little? Did you get any symptoms in your 2ww? Did you go back to work?

Just_Me - Sounds like a good plan giving it a go au natural while you defer a month.  

Olive - I am ok, having twinges like yourself some stronger than others. Just so tired and emotional at the moment and seem to be having quite a few headaches.   B00bs have been a little sore since Saturday evening, mainly when I unleash them!   The left one keeps getting a really bad pain in it but I breath through it. TMI ALERT - I had a tiny amount of brown CM on the tissue on Saturday afternoon so not sure if this could have been implantation as I know for a 3dt it can happen from when the embryo is 6 days old to 12 days old and mine would have been 6 days old on Saturday...      Probably just looking into too much!! apart from that the wedding was lovely (I cried at the ceromony and the speaches!!)

Well Ladies, I am disappointed in myself. I went back to work today, got into the office sat down, logged in and became an emotional wreck so logged off again and came home  . What the hell is wrong with me! I cry at anything and nothing. I thought work would help take my mind off the 2ww but it made me feel worse. So that's me, home now for the rest of the 2ww and probably just after. Going to get my GP to write me a note to cover me. - Somethings in life are just too important!

Sorry for the mainly me post, really struggling this time round  

Nikki
x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Shell - how did it go today? Hope you are feeling OK.

Olive - glad you are feeling OK although analysing every twinge is all part of it. Only a weekish to go!!!

Nikki - I can totally empathise with you - I really struggled to stay positive on the FET cycle and the drugs made me feel rubbish. The only symptoms I had were terrible back ache for about 4 days after ET and very sore boobs (still have and are absolute agony!!!). I did not get implantation bleed. I had the metallic taste in my mouth the day before OTD and felt sure it had worked. Keep positive hun - sending loads of   

Just me - oooh I love Centre Parcs and am really gutted that we are not going this year. We always go around November time but MIL has booked a caravan weekend instead for all of us this year - that costs the same so no idea why she would do that    . Enjoy and then you can be fully refreshed for your FET.

Amber - not long for you now. How exciting!

Take care everyone and keep up that PMA!!!!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Nikki - Your poor thing, hang in there. Hopefully emotions are a good things and i am  that it was an implanation bleed you had too

Olive - Stay positive too, as everyone says it only takes the one. It must be so hard not to analyse every twinge

Wardyy - Caravan instead of Centre Parks there MIL's are a bit    aren't they! 

Just_me - I like you plan   it works, if not at least you can have a really good holiday before the FET begins. 

Amber - hope you are OK

Mr Brook scanned me this morning. I have some free fluid in my uterus so transfer wasn't possible today. The good news is that this meant we didn't have to make the blast decision it was made for us. WN are happy for us to go to blasts, 2 of the embies are doing really well, 2 are good. 4 are average and 1 is a no go. 

I am going for another scan on Wednesday if the fluid is gone then hopefully we will have a blast put back.     that one of my little embies is able to make it to Wednesday. If I still have fluid then they will have to freeze  

So it is another day sat in front of the TV not doing very much and drinking lots. My poor DH is also off with me this week and pretending that he isn't bored but I can tell he is!!   
xxxxx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Shell, will be   and     that you are able to have your transfer on Wednesday...

Lots of love and   to everyone, I am hoping so much that all those on the 2ww get a BFP!

Amber x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ladies just to let you know that our little daughter Naomi May arrived safely on the 5th September.I had a tear so was
kept in hospital for a while.
Thanks for thinking of me.
Lots of love
Ronstar - 
will post pictures at some point


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Ronstar -      huge congratulations to you and DH. What a beautiful name too. How much did she weigh? I hope you are OK. The first couple of months can be a bit tough but so worth it.

Shell - sorry you did not have transfer but blast transfers have a great success rate and at least your body will get a little longer to recover.   that you will get to transfer tomorrow.

   for Olive and Nikki BFP's next week and Shell hopefully the week after.

Amber - what date is it you are having your section? You must be getting so excited now!

 to everyone


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

wardyy - it is 12 October - not long at all! I need to get DH to dig the pram out of the shed and make sure it has not gone mouldy  Hope you are feeling OK hun 

Ronstar - huge congratulations - hope you and Naomi are doing well.

Nikki, Olive, Shell, Just_Me and everyone else -     to you all.

Amber x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Naomi weighed 9lb 9oz - I am only 5ft 5in so quite big for me and she put a hand up by her head.
Thank you for your nice comments - i am a bit tired at the moment - very low iron..
but will pop by and read up properly to see how you are all doing.
Lots of love
R x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow - 9lb 9oz! Ouch - that certainly brings tears to my eyes!!! Rest up whenever you can hun, before you know it she will be crawling around and into everything. Time flies so much when they are tiny. Take care


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations Ronstar, enjoy every minute xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Just popped on really quickly... will be back tomorrow for personal!!

 Ronstar!! What a beautiful name... and no wonder you had a tear... what a whopper, bless her!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! xxxxxxx

Just_me


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Ronstar - Congratulations on your new arrival, 9lb 9oz - WOW!   

Shell - Good luck today, I hope that free fluid has all gone now...let us all know how you get on   that you come home with 1 or 2 of your embies today. 

Olive - come back to me! you have disappeared, i need my 2ww buddy I am going insane   (Even though I was already crazy!!) How you feeling? Have the twinges gone now?

I am just about to take the dogs out for a nice slow walk to get some fresh air. I took them out for a little walk yesterday so I am going to go further today. I am sure it will be ok so long as its not miles and fast (i usually walk very fast)! 

Going stir crazy in the house. Analysing everything. Tried telling myself yesterday thay I AM PREGNANT to try and boost my PMA but that little devil on my shoulder just won't let me be.  

My twinges have completly stopped now - is this good or bad? I keep getting shooting pain mainly in my left b00b but they are overall not hurting very much, mainly at the sides and underneath at night, is this a good sign? I am just aware of the tenderness not necessarily when I touch them though!! (see told you I have lost it    ). Had some hearturn yesterday afternoon and then felt sick early evening but this is probably anxiety and cyclogest!.      Still very very emotional - HRT?!!

7dp3dt today - I week left to go. I really hope I get more signs in the next few days... i want the pain below the belly button and my b00bs to get really sore (remind me i said this if it works and i moan about them!) just something to prove its worked.....

sorry for going on ladies, when i try to talk to my other half or any of my family they just say... 'it has worked, i just have a feeling' - ARRRRGGGHHHH its me that should be having the bl00dy feelings!!

Part of me thinks it has worked and I don't know why I keep thinking it has, I just shove it back again - like I am too scared of another failure!   

I am off to scream very loud in the woods!!!

Sorry ladies for the ME post.....hopefully my acupuncturist can sort me out later!!  

Nikki


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Ronstar - PHEW THAT IS HUGE! Congratulations    

Shell - how did it go?      for you

Nikki -  IM BACK   This is bloody horrendous isnt it your not the only   one. My partner is the same, just says I'm sure its going to work   My twinges have gone and my boobs are sore but this has been the same since ec, so dont think that can be counted. I have horrible heavy feeling in my tum which happens before my period so feeling quite scared, oh and have loads of spots and that normally happens aswell. I felt so positive at the start but this is fading. I have had to go back to work and work in busy nursery so have been on the go none stop which worries me   I know what you mean I am trying to be positive but also scared Im building myself for a fall.  Just remember we are half way there   sending you big  

 to all XX


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok - you have all gone AWOL!

Shell - any news? 

Ronstar - Hope your enjoying being a yummy mummy!

Olive - Will PM you again - not long to for us now        

Wardyy - Hope your ok hun x x x

As for me, I am ok still going mad still symptom checking    I dont think I have any one minute and have only the positive ones the next minute, driving myself totally insane! 

Have found some PMA though in some symptoms to get me through the last few days. DP off now so at least I have someone else to distract me til Wednesday. I am not allowed to POAS until Weds this time apparently (we tested 2 days early last time!), DP is not allowing me and is now officially    . Feel totally different to the fresh cycle no AF type pains at all (well not since 4dpt, 1dpt I thought it was all over they were that bad!) so hoping and praying right now. 

Possible symptoms:- 
slight stabbing just below belly button to the left 8dpt and 9dpt on an off for a few mins, 
Spots on my forhead!?, 
up in the night for a pee for the last 2 nights, Pee more frequetly and getting stronger??, 
sharp Pains in my left (.)(.) mainly at night and (.)(.) tender to touch and hurt when released!, 
this afternoon 9dpt Very tired - fell asleep on the sofa. 
Mild heartburn in the afternoon and hungry kind of sick feeling in the evening..... 
oh and off chocolate - thats the weirdest one! 

Probably all in my imagination from reading too many positive diaries but only time will tell , its helping me with positivity so I am not fighting it!!)  

Love to all 

Nikki


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Girls - I also went _massively _ off chocolate in the early weeks (unfortunately the desire for it came back with a vengeance later on ) AND was very spotty (in fact I am still spotty on and off ) AND felt completely like AF was on its way. In fact I can remember being at a friend's on Monday afternoon and having those unmistakeable twingey cramps and thinking 'oh no it's failed'. Two days later got the BFP...but I carried on feeling like AF was on its way at least until 8/9 weeks I remember.

I definitely had some symptoms this time round (heartburn being one) that I didn't get with DS, and had some with him 6 years ago that I didn't get this time round - the falling asleep suddenly being a classic, it felt like being hit by a sandbag, and I also had the classic 'metallic taste' in my mouth with DS and didn't get that this time. So every pregnancy is different...the problem is some people have loads of symptoms and others very few or none...but it is literally _impossible _ not to symptom spot! I remember it being such a hard balance between trying to be positive, and trying to be realistic. Hang in there and allow yourselves some little treats to help get you through the next few days...

I am so hoping that you all get your BFPs.  and  and  for you all.



Amber xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

How is everyone?

I have just typed a nice long post and lost it grrrrr! 

So an edited version coming up! I am offically pupo, had a blast transfered on Wednesday. Have been lying low for a couple of days because the OHSS and Tmi altert major constipation has left me so huge walking hurt! Much better this morning thank goodness. 

3 of our embies made it to Wednesday, unfortunatly the other 2 werent good enough to freeze so hoping this one is a goodie. It is a grade BB but I don't really know what that means! Really struggling to be positive, I don't know why, I think it may be a self defence mechanism, If I think tx hasn't worked then I won't be so disappointed at the end. Need to find some PMA from somewhere! 

My body clock is haywire, due to all the 5 am starts and extra scans at the WN. So I seem to be awake at 5am and asleep by 9pm... what a party girl!! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah Shell      your PUPO. Its great you made it to transfer and didnt have to freeze all. When is your test date? Is it different cos you went to blast? Its hard but need pma as this can only help embie. I think that self defence is normal and we all feel that. Try to focus on positive. Were all here and know how 2ww drives you 

Amber thanks for positive post, does give me hope as I am very spottie. So scared about Wed Im happy in limbo land and being PUPO.

Nikki -   for you 

Wardy - hug for you

I am ok, started spotting on Thur and carried on yesterday, was shocked and scared   in work toilet but trying to be positive it is late implantation    . This rollercoaster is sooo hard but I dont want to get off either! 
 to all xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

We were relegated to page 2, couldn't have that...

Olive - Only 2 more sleeps!! so very nervous now....   we both get our BFP's

Shell - Could to see that you made it to transfer - it only takes one! - when do you test?

Wardyy -


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

not sure what happened there....  maybe I have lost the ability to type or got fat fingers....

Wardyy - hope your ok?

Ambergrace - getting close now, my friend is due a couple of weeks after you and can't wait to get the baby out now!

Ronstar - Hope your getting some sleep?

Just_Me - How are you doing? 

AFM - Well I am going even more insane, went to boots yesterday and tried to convince DP to buy some tests but he was having none on of it     He has said he will go back on Tuesday evening to get some and not a moment before!!! According to the 3dpt guide I found on this site the HCG level should have been high enough to test yesterday which was 11dpt... Nevermind I suppose I get to pretend I may be pregnant for another 2 days. Not sure how I am going to cope with another BFN.  

Do you think the fact that this frozen cycle has felt totally different to the fresh cycle stands me in good sted? I had lots of AF pains with the fresh cycle and on 9dpt couldn't move from the sofa last time, this time no AF pains at all since 4dpt and then they were only really bad 1dpt?? Boobs still tender at the sides and when unleashed (they didn't hurt at all last time) - good sign?

Tired today and feel a little sickly but I think its just down to good old nerves now! Anyway 2 more sleeps and all will be revealed....if it doesn't work think we will use the last 2 frosties and then do a fresh cycle in the new year...but that is hopefully a plan I won't need when I get my BFP!!!!

love to all 

Nikki


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Well done Nikki, getting us off page 2.  Your signs sound very positive, glad   is doing a great job   I do think the fact that it is different is a good sign. Really thinking of you, its awful isnt it  Only 2 sleeps to go. Ill be here for you whatever, just hope you get you BFP you deserve  

Shell - how you feeling?

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning ladies

Nikki and Olive - just 1 sleep to go now. How are you both feeling? Any more spotting Olive? I hope not. Nikki - all your signs sound good - I felt very different with my FET compared to the natural cycle so I can only say that is a good thing. I think you both mentioned spots? I got loads around OTD and in fact have not been spot free since - marvellous! The things we have to put up with - all for a good cause!!!

I really really really hope you both get your BFP in the morning - be sure to let us know as soon as you can. 

Shell - how are you feeling? Hope the OHSS has calmed down and you are feeling a bit better. 

Just Me - how are you? Have you been away yet to Centre Parcs? We are hoping to go in November. Only problem is I won't be able to go in the hot pools or down the water slides which is a nightmare as that is all DD wants to do!!!

Amber - nearly time for you hun - are you all ready? Have you got any names sorted?

Ronstar - hope Naomi is being good and you are on the mend!!!

BR and Fingers - Hi, hope you are both OK.

Well I have my 12 week scan booked in for 5 October so less than 2 weeks - can't wait!!!! I am still doing OK. No MS or anything but really bad headache today and rubbish sleep so feeling pants. I remember this with DD!

Really hope we get some wonderful news on here tomorrow. Will be thinking of you ladies.

Take care all xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Popped by to say i am thinking of you all - especially Nikki and Olive -will be praying that tomorrow brings you the news you want.
Shell - congrats on being PUPO!
How are you Justme?
Wardyy - how are you feeling?
Amber - wow where has time gone?
Love and   to all of you - still haven't worked out how to upload pictures to FF - so if anybody knows....
Ronstar x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Shell - how are you feeling? When is your test day?

Ronstar - thanks for support, appreciate it, hope your ok

Wardy - hope your ok, Im going to center parcs for pamper weekend this weekend. Would it be ok to use rapids if I do get bfp? Hope you have fab time. Hope you feel a bit better, how exciting 12 week scan  

Hi to everyone  

Thanks for all your support, so scared tomorrow means either a baby or another ivf, will be life changing either way!  I have been going to the toilet early in the morning, today was 4am so think will be early test. Absolutely petrified. xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Shell...        so pleased everything went ok and that you are PUPO!! Sending sticky vibes xxxx      

Ronstar... no idea how to load up pics!! xxx Hope you are ok!

Nikki and Olive... OMG your 2ww seems to have flown by... however, I bet it hasn't for you!!  I really really hope you both get your well deserved BFP...... GOOD LUCK for the morning.... and hope you can sleep  xxxxxxxxxxx

Wardyy.... wow 12 week scan, I bet you cant wait!! How exciting!! xx We are going to Centre Parcs at the end of October.... I'll be DRing, but thats got to be better than having the FET on the first day of the holiday!! We are there for halloween.... whhooooooaaaaaahhhhhaaa 

Amber.... time flys!! Not long now xx

As for me, Im ok, had a bit of a mental moment last week, I think my hormones were all over the place. I think a lot of things were getting to me.... best friend falls pregnant... my DS starts school.... my DH has more nights out with the boys than usual and I find out that I need to postpone TX for another month.... I was kinda irrational and really snappy.... much more chilled out this week. I think the relaxing with a big glass of red wine helped!!!

Just_me


----------



## missgooseberry (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi!!

I am new on here and just wondered if anyone else if having/had treatment at the Woking Nuffield? We are just starting private tx there. Start downreg on 1st Oct for first IVF attempt. DH had hernia when 3 which has affected the quality of his sperm (cant believe it!!), apparently im ok. Been ttc for 2 1/2 yrs, and now we are attempting IVF the days seem to be dragging by before we can start!! Just hoping to chat to some people going through the same!!!


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Well bit of a me post coming up......

I have waited many years to say this but this morning at 5am we got our     

So happy its scary! 

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 
          

I know its very early days as I have been here before with my ex but I intend to enjoy being PREGNANT and just pray in the back of my mind that this little one(s) is in the right place and sticks for the next 8mnths!!!

Only done 1 test but plan on doing another one tomorrow maybe a clearblue digital!!!

I am off to get some breakfast been awake since 5am unable to sleep I am that excited and shocked!!!!!

MIRACLES DO HAPPEN!

Nikki
x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD - YEAH NIKKI        so pleased for you both

Great day today - at 6am we got our        

Both shocked but very happy (dp even did a dance!) We did clear blue aswell that said those words 'PREGNANT' 

Go Woking! Thanks to all for your support xxxxx Oh my god were going to be parents!


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Olive -            

Looks like the 09\09\09 was a very good day....

Heres to a very happy sticky & safe 8mnths for us both x x x x x x

Pregnant buddies now!!!!


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

OMG I am so happy for you Nikki and Olive even had a couple of tears but sat at work so really need to pull myself together. That is so absolutely fantastic!!! I did have high hopes for you ladies!!! I wish you both all the luck in the world for the next 8 months and beyond!!!!

3 cheers for Woking!!!!!!!!!!! 

Loads of love and baby dust


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

HI Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been posting much, things have been rather chaotic this month. However, I have been lurking to keep up on your news and just had to post and say          Well done to Nikki and Olive on your fab BFP's.... well done girls, wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Love to all you other ladies xxxx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Olive and Nikki - wow that is FANTASTIC news - well done both of you  

Wishing you both happy and healthy pregnancies!

Love,

Amber x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Im at work, so got to be mega quick...

WELL DONE Nikki and Olive!!! thats absolutely fantastic!!!!!       

Woo hoo!!

My faith in the Woking Nuffield is now restored 
Just_me xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Nikki and Olive I am so thrilled for you both     
I must be hormonal as I am finding myself welling up. Enjoy the wonderful feeling of getting that positive result  and go test crazy like I did just to keep seeing the words pregnant.
CONGRATULATIONS
Love to everybody else
Back soon
Ronstar


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

i just want to saycongrats olive and nikki. sorry its short i am in frimley park hospital with the ohss. well done both x x


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Thankyou for all the well wishes, just been to Woking now to pick up some more drugs.... lovely! 

Shell - sorry to hear your in hospital hun, hope you feel better soon - thinking of you   

Missgooseberry - WELCOME   to the WN thread, having just got my BFP after my FET cycle at WN I can only sing their praises. All of the nurses are lovely and we are all here to offer any support we can, all of us have been there and we all have a different story to tell! 

Nikki
x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Shell hun so sorry to hear you are in hospital - OHSS is a horror - hope they are treating you well and that you are starting to feel better. I will keep everything crossed that you also get your BFP  

 and hello to everyone else,

Amber x


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies  

Wanted to Say A Huge Congratz to Nikki And Olive             

Ive Been Following The woking Board For A few Weeks Now As I'm Due To Start D/g On Friday For my second fresh ivf cycle  After An unsuccessful Fresh And Fet Cycle  

And i must say after seeing the two  today I'm staring to hold some hope It also hopes that Ive changed consultants As we were seeing Dr hall  But due to her leaving we are now under Dr riddle .

Wardy congratz on your   Hun 

ronstar  huge congratz on the birth of your little girl 


shell i really hope you feel better soon Hun 


Ambergrace i hope all is well 


Hi to everyone else Ive missed  xxxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh no we were on page 2  

Hi all

Shell -   for you, hope you are feeling better and     your out of hospital

Ronstar -   hope your feeling ok

Crazychic - I have to say although things didnt go to plan for my cycle, Woking were great all the way. Would def use them again. How was first injection?      for your positive this cycle  

Ronstar - how are you doing? Hope your both ok  

Nikki - how you doing?  

Hi to everyone  

I am ok ta, no real symptoms, just have odd tightening in stomach, bit like period but not   Still cant believe it yet. Off to have brekkie then taking puppy for walk. xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Well done for getting us off page 2 Olive!

Shell - How are you? hope your out of hospital now, when do you test?

CrazyChic - I think you did your FET when I was doing my fresh cycle back in April\May - Hope DR is going ok?

Hi Ambergrace, Just_me, Ronstar - Hope everything is ok?

Wardyy - Hope everything is ok with you, have you got any more symptoms yet?

AFM, still dont think it has sunk in yet! have done 3 clearblue tests now, infact this morning is the first day I haven't PAOS!! Got one of those clearblue digital tests that tells you how many weeks and did it yesterday morning, it said 2-3 weeks (which actually means 4-5 weeks) so as I think I am about 4weeks 5days (ISH) today then that would be about right....tempted to do another one next week probably Friday again to check it goes to 3+ (which would mean 5+) but not sure if its worth it? when should you quit the tests?? - Incidently have I worked out how many weeks properly, I had a 3 day transfer on the 09\09\09....my embies will be 20 days old today?

Have my scan date at WN booked, Friday 9th October. Was suprised it wasn't booked for the 7th which would be 4weeks from Transfer?? suppose we might see a heartbeat though with it being a little later. So scared as it was the scan on my first IVF cycle that brought my world crashing.... How do you re-assure yourself that everything is fine and that this little bean is a gud un'? Maybe I will have to bankcrupt myself with pee sticks til scan day!

Should there be an increase in symptoms now I feel tired and hungry sick in the evenings and have slightly tender (.)(.) at night but apart from that and the odd twinge I feel normal! Oh an I am terribly bloated... probably the cyclogest.

Back to work on Monday, glad in a way as it will help kill the days til the scan, not going to get stressed out though as it wouldn't be good for the bean.

So much for enjoying being pregnant!!

Nikki


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

How are we all?

Shell - really thinking of you   hope your ok xx

Just a question, what happens to the Woking people with positives, I know we are supposed to keep baby chat to min and my other boards have bfp/baby threads? Should we start one or just stay here? Dont want to upset antone xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning everyone

Shell - how are you doing? Is it OTD tomorrow? Are you out of hospital yet?     you get your BFP. OHSS after ET is often a good sign!!!

Nikki - I don't remember my symptoms increasing at all really. I have had really sore (.Y.) since just before BFP and still find it hard to walk around the office as they are so painful. Hoping that will ease once I finish the cyclogest!!! Other than that just very tired and I suppose that has got worse. My veins are way more prominent too but that is only in last couple of weeks. Just keep remembering that most people would not even know yet so symptoms are going to be tiny and easily missed at this stage. Huge luck for your scan on the 9th! I saw the heartbeat and was told I was 6 weeks 1 day so hopefully you will see one too.

Olive - hope you are doing OK. You are right - we are supposed to keep the baby chat to a minimum and go to the Babydust pages where you join the thread for the month of your BFP - those are so busy though it is hard to keep track. Think I will stick with this thread unless we can make up another one Thing is I liked hearing positive stories of Fingers and Ronstar and feel it gives you hope during tx. I guess as long as we don't go on about it too much we should be OK

Crazychic - good to see you back. Huge luck with your cycle. You will be fine now with Mr Riddle - he is lovely and did my ET for my BFP. You are in safe hands. 

Amber - is it next Monday when your little one is due to arrive? I can't believe how the time has flown!!! Huge luck - let us know the news.

Just Me, Ronstar and Fingers - hi to you guys!

Well I am seeing MW tomorrow to try and find the heartbeat - really hope we can just to put my mind at rest. Scan is next Monday morning so very exciting time - can't wait to see the little bubba!!! Just   all is well in there.

Anyway - enjoy the sunshine everyone.

Wardyy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ladies - there is a Woking BFP/Pregnancy/Parenting thread this way where you can chat baby/pregnancy stuff. Come over and introduce yourselves!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128267.1500

Sorry I would have posted the link earlier but have been away for a few days to sunny Weymouth - hope you are all well 

Shell = hope you are feeling better


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

hi everyone<

just a quicky to say hi, im getting better but still in hospital but mr riddle is looking after me very well, he is so lovely

love to everyonexx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Olive - how are you hun? Any news? Glad Mr Riddle is looking after you.

TBD - welcome to the rollercoaster of the IVF/ICSI world. Me and DH had ICSI at Woking and egg shared - as you can see I got my BFP!!!! If egg sharing is something you are interested in Wessex and Portsmouth do not offer this. We live in Southampton too but I work in Basingstoke so travelling was not such a nightmare. Woking are pretty accomodating and can do appointments in the morning from about 7.30 or at the end of the day - not sure what time until though. I would definitely recommend them. The care is very good and the nurses are always more than happy to answer any questions at any time. I did consider London as well but the treatment can be quite stressful enough without having to travel to London every other day for scans. The Portsmouth girls have had some good results and only ET and EC take place in London and the rest of the treatment locally. Sounds like a good idea if you don't want to egg share. 
Sorry I have rambled on a bit. Any other questions just give me a shout!!!


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hiya wardyy,
ta so much for your reply....great to hear your experience at Woking.  First of all, many congrats on your pg!!!  Hope you have a happy healthy rest of the pg.  Must have helped that you work in basing, at least its on the way - I work closer to Portsmouth area which is why I'm thinking that may be best geographically.  But Woking seems to have great results.
I am interested in egg sharing but my husband is dead against it...and I think we really do both need to feel comfortable with what we're doing so it's probably a no-go.  Did you consider Wessex and Ports or was it just the fact that you couldn't egg share there that put you off?
That's great you could get really early appts....that's the only way I can really see it working out for me.
We're going to visit Woking later this week so hoping that will help us decide about them.
Thanks hon xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

You are right - you both need to be in agreement to egg share. They do offer counselling on this point at Woking. Whilst not the only motivation for us, the cost saving is pretty huge. IVF is free if you egg share - thats everything inc all the tests and meds, and ICSI is about £1200 as oppose to £5-£6k!!! It did feel good knowing that I may be able to help another couple fulfill their dream of a child - I don't know yet whether my recipient did get pregnant or not, think I will wait til the safe arrival of mine first!
If I had not egg shared I think I would have gone with Portsmouth - their success rates are pretty amazing!!!
Goodluck with whatever you decide.


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks wardyy, that is so reassuring to hear that about portsmouth.  That is my favourite at the moment, seems to tick all the boxes for us.  I know the saving is amazing isn't it...keep thinking it would mean we could have a few goes at ICSI if we egg shared, however I guess money is not the only issue.  If my hubbie doesn't feel happy it can only end in tears.  I also think that egg-sharing has the added benefit of giving someone the amazing gift of a chance at having a child.....but if I'm totally honest that would not be my prime reason for doing it.  I guess my worry is if I didn't get many eggs, or none fertilised, would I always wonder what happened to the other eggs...and if they got pg would I think that could have been me??  Probably.  I guess that's the sorts of things you have to weigh up though.  Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts wardyy......wishing you loads of luck with the rest of your pg. xx
ps someone said on another thread that portsmouths rates are only 20%, but the ladies on here do not seem to support that as most of Mr Gollands patients seem to have been successful.....hoping the 20% is out of date now or that may sway my decision...


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

TBD - I live in Poole and Woking is a 2 hour drive. I picked it initially for the egg sharing and agree with what Wardy put. I am very happy with Woking and we would def use them again. The nurses are lovely and they are very accomodating. My cycle didnt go to plan, not there fault and they were amazing and got me to et. I am pregnant and cant thank them enough. There succes rates are higher than national average thats why I picked them. Look at the hfea website for rates. I took 2 weeks off for the scans and ec and et, would have been hard else. Hope this is helpful, good luck  

Shell -   glad your being looked after, hope you get your deserved bfp

Wardy - hope mw app went well and your ok

 to everyone 

I am ok ta, not too many symptoms which is a worry. Trying to be chilled scan week today xx


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hiya olive,
Wowie, congrats on your BFP - you must be so thrilled.  Great to hear how positive your experience at Woking has been.  I think I would probably take time off work as well if we go for Woking or London.  Can I ask whether you considered any of the other clinics before opting for Woking?  Thanks for your help xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

TBD - I was considering, Woking, Salisbury or Londn, purely cos of egg sharing. I discounted Salisbury because of success rates and no website. Didnt really want to travel to London, then when I saw Woking success rates were higher than national average I asked for info on here and got alot of positive feedback so went with them. Any more questions please ask XX


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi girls

TBD - to be honest we only ever considered Woking and didn't actually bother even looking at anywhere else, which might sound a bit lazy, but we knew three couples who had all been treated at Woking and all achieved healthy pregnancies (2 twin ones and 1 singleton one) first time around. All three spoke highly of the clinic so that was kind of decision made for us! To be fair though we only live a 15 minute drive away from clinic so it was also the most convenient. However as the other girls have said they are very flexible on appointment times etc which was great for me as, although we live so near, my issue was secondary infertility so had to look after my DS as well, and Woking were always great at slotting in appointments around school runs etc. All the staff there are lovely and very supportive, I too had some issues with my cycle in that I developed OHSS but the clinic were very sensible and pragmatic about what needed to happen to get me to a fresh transfer, and we were very lucky and it worked first time around. I should have a baby to show for it in the next couple of weeks 

If I have one criticism of the clinic it is that they can get very busy and you can end up waiting a while to be seen, they are always very apologetic but there were a few occasions when I was waiting well over an hour. That's the only criticism, but something to bear in mind if you also have long journey times to contend with. Best of luck to you, whatever you decide  

Hi to all other girls - hope you are well. 

Shell hun , have been thinking of you in particular, I hope all is OK and that you are starting to feel better xx

Olive and Nikki, lots of   for you both, hope the scans go well. Olive - I didn't have many symptoms either - lots of people don't  

wardyy hope midwife appointment goes well, don't worry if they can't find the HB though, the midwives in my clinic won't even attempt it until 16 weeks as apparently it is not always easy to find before then! Am sure all will be fine xx

 to all,

Amber x


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Olive, thank you for that info.  I feel like that about Wessex as their success rates are lower on the HFEA website so had ruled it out.  However a lot of the ladies on the wessex thread have had success there and found them v good and say that the lower rates are because they will treat ANYONE.  Seems mad to choose a clinic all the way down the motorway when I have two on my doorstep....  I think I am drawn to Woking because we have already seen Mr Brook as well.  So much luck for your scan honey.

Ambergrace, thanks for sharing your experience at Woking.  Congrats on your pg, you must be getting excited (and uncomfortable) now!!  It's good to hear you have friends with pos experiences as well - that does count for a lot. Thanks for highlighting that they can run late with appts - defintiely worth knowing if I need to get back to work afterwards.  Think I'd probably have to take some time off work if we went to Woking as it will be too stressful otherwise.

Thanks again ladies, you've been really helpful, can't thank you all enough.  Hoping we'll make a decision soon as want to book an appt!  xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

I've been reading all your advice to TBD as I am also looking into clinics and Woking would be the obvious choice for us as it is very close to home. 

I got my second BFN today after two NHS ICSI cycles at Queen Mary's in Roehampton, this last cycle was particularly bumpy as it was very nearly cancelled due to a poor response to stimms. Are any of you poor responders? I'd love to hear your experiences at Woking. 

Thanks lots, 
Mini Me x


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hiya minime,
So sorry to hear you have not had any success so far. Just wanted to let you know that I have two other threads about my choices and there are some other replies about Woking on there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209300.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209264.0

I went for an informal visit at woking this week and they were really lovely and helpful.. Definitely worth phoning and booking - they do them every thurs afternoon. Pretty unusal for clinics to do that it seems so a plus in my book!

Good luck with your decision and next treatment xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

mini me - I didnt respond that well, Woking do regular scans and they upped my dose everytime I saw them and I did an extra stimm injection on the morning before trigger. They were brilliant all the way and very supportive. This was my first icsi so nobody would know how I would respond. We did doscuss if I had to go again they would look at my history and start on higher dose. Hope this helps   Personally I loved Woking, there was sometimes a wait but care was excellent

TBD - How is it going with decision? Hope your ok x

Shell - how are you?   Hope you are ok

Nikki -   for you

Amber - hope you are ok, not long now


 to everyone

I am ok ta, just flipping between xfactor and strictly! xx


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Olive, thanks for asking after me, that's very sweet of you!  I am still not too much the wiser.  I have visted woking and thought they were lovely but am concerned about the travelling.  Right now I am thinking if I'm going to travel I may as well travel to Lister as that has the highest success rates and at least I can just sit on the train.  But that will probably have changed again by this afternoon.  Am still totally confused!!!  Hope you're doing great and pg is treating you well xx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Olive

I just read your last post and it's given me hope.  

I went to Woking today and i've only got 8 follicles of decent size and a couple of smaller ones. They're not even sure the 8 will all get far enough for my EC on Friday. As you know i need 8 or more to share so i was really hoping for more  

They upped my dose of Menopur on Friday from 2 to 3 bottles and today they put it up again to 4. I'm hoping i do as well as you did. Its amazing news that you got a BFP!

Good luck with your 9 months
x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi piggielicious

Thats exactly what happened to me with upping the doses. I also did an extra menopur on the morning of the trigger shot so maybe worth asking about that. I know exactly how you feel and it is awful as you cant do anything to change it. I was so nervous for ec that I would reach the 8! Can they put ec back or do you have a leading follie? The thing to remember is each injection will help and the trigger also gives them a boost aswell so there is still hope. Sending you   and         for those follies. Let us know how you get on, thinking of you xxx

 to everyone xx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

hi Olive

I have a leading Follie thats streaking ahead of the rest. i hope i end up with that one   seems like a quick leaner!

I'm just going to keep everything crossed until FRiday and i'll ask them about the extra shot.

Thanks for your advice

xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Olive - Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Hope you are feeling OK.

Nikki - How are you hun? When is your scan?

Shell - I do hope you are OK have not heard form you in quite a while. Hope the OHSS has subsided.

Amber - how are you? Has baby arrived or is it next week?

Just Me - hope you are oK and enjoying your time off between tx. Have you been to Centre Parcs yet? We go on 16th Nov. I can't wait!!!

Piggielicious - good luck for Friday - I hope you get more follies. Mine were really slow to grow at first - I think I started with about 5 so they upped my dose and I ended up with 14 so me and my recipient got 7 each! 

TBD - have you made any decisions yet??

Well I had my 12 week scan yesterday when I was meant to be 11 weeks and 6 days. Scan went well and they have changed my dates so I am now 12 weeks 5 days!!! Was amazing to see the little bubba jumping and kicking around. Next scan on 2nd December. Need to start telling work people soon I guess but am suddenly nervous - crazy eh

Hope everyone is OK despite the rubbish weather!!!!

Take care - wardyy xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is well and doing OK. Hello to the new posters too. Please bear with me I think I have a lot of catching  up to do. 

Quick up date for you. I was discharged from Frimley Park hospital yesterday after spending 2 weeks in there with OHSS. The staff, hospital etc were wonderful but the OHSS was the worst experience of my life. If anyone wants to know the story of what happens please shout and I will post it. On a positive note being in hospital meant that I found out 6 days before my test date that I had a      . I am very nervous and not getting too exciting because my body has been through so much in the past 2 weeks but at the same time am praying that our little pringle wants to stay with me.    

Off work so have plenty to time to catch up today so I am sure I will be back later xxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Shell - WHOOPPEEEE         Im so pleased for you. Glad your out of hospital and feeling better. Take care   xx

Wardy - yeah thats great, must be amazing to see it moving around   Enjoy telling people  

Piggielicious - Ill be     for you on Friday  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Shell - Many congratulations hon, sorry to hear you have been thru the mill with the OHSS but thrilled that you got ur BFP.. wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Wardyy - glad ur scan went well  

Hope all you other ladies are well


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Shell... FANTASTIC NEWS!! SO SO SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!     

Hi everyone else!! xx

Just got back from a lastminute weekend break to Prague!! My friend works for BA and got us a too good to miss deal!! So took it up!!

Im now on count down to DRing!! How predictable... AF came early on the Prague trip!!! How romantic! Not! Anyway.... so now Im on day 5.... only 16 days left 'til jabs!

Welcome to the new ladies on here... I'll update the progress board thingy tomorrow... got to dash...

Just_me xx


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Shell - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!          That's amazing.  Really hope you're feeling better soon and MS doesn't kick in too quickly (although I'm sure you wouldn't mind getting some of that!!)

Wardy, thanks for asking - we are still unsure but leaning towards Lister I think.  Not sure exactly why but I just feel most confident about them and I don't think they'll be much more difficult to get to than Woking.  But really not sure what we'll decide in the end.  Maybe we'll go for the one that can give us the soonest appt!  Huge congrats on your scan - must be sooooo exciting.  Can imagine it must be weird thinking of telling people after evrything you've been through.

Piggielicious - loads and loads of luck for friday 

Hi to everyone else  
xxxx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Shell - FAB news hun - wishing you better from the revolting OHSS very soon 

Wardyy - well done on scan 

hello and     to everyone else...baby is now being delivered on 19 October so not long to go now.

Amber x


----------



## Askara (Sep 27, 2009)

A hello to everyone really.

We have been refured to Woking by our GP and looking at starting treatment Feb next year (wanted to get the wedding out of the way first!!) . ICSI and egg share  here. So may see some of you in the coming months.


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi

I went in today for my last scan before EC and i now have 13 eggs although only 6 of them look like they will be good sizes. Not good news for me at the moment as need the 8 to share. 

Olive - they gave me an extra shot of 4 bottles of Menopur so i was pleased about that. My FSH level was 11,500 ........ i have no idea what that means    

Fingers crossed that i'll have enough for both of us      

x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all!
Big hello to the new ladies that have joined the thread!
Askara... 6 big dogs!! my goodness they must keep you very busy!!! and congratulations on the wedding... when is it
Piggie..... hope the menopur does the trick and you get at least 8 x
Wardyy... we are doing centre parcs at the end of the month.. actually halloween weekend! so should be entertaining!!

Feeling really fat today, and bloated today and my boobs are enormous... TMI Before the tx last year I was a 36C.... Im now a 34E...... crazy... I guess my body doesn't really know whether its coming or going!!

Just-me


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Guys..... Ive updated the list, I think Ive added everyone... please let me know if something isn't quite right!! 
Morrice2... where are you at on tx
Crazy-chick.... hows it going??

Just_me x
*Waiting to start & Down Regging *   



Name,Treatment,Down Regging,Baseline Scan,
Morrice2,ICSI
Just_Me,FET,24th October
Askara,ICSI, Start Feb 10
Blade Runner
SammyK
Crazy-chick

*From stimming to transfer!* 





Name,Treatment,Stimming,EC,ET
Piggielicious,IVF,25th September,9th October,12th October

*
2 Week wait!*   




Name,Treatment,ET,Test Date,

*Waiting for 1st scan*




Name,Scan date,
Nikki.ryder,9th October
Shell30,

Congratulations!!   





Name,Due date / Actual Birthday!,Boy/Girl,Baby/Babies Name/s, 
Olive22,
Wardyy,20th April 2010
SBF,
TDMC1,EDD 23rd October 2009
Ambergrace,19th October 2009
Emi-Lou T,EDD 14th October 2009
Ronstar,5th September 2009,  ,Naomi
Casatinka,10th March 2009,  ,Thomas George
Karen1975,19th February 2009,  ,Daniel
Crazychick,20th Feb 2009,  ,Gabriel James
FoxyLoxy,29th Jan 2009,   ,Oliver and Thomas
Charlies-Mum,31st Dec 2008,  ,Matthew Robert
Tanya,29th December 2008,  ,Jess
Monkey2008,19th November 2008,  ,Alex
Fingers,4th November 2008,  ,William to be known as Liam
Hope SpringsEternal,August 2008,  ,Phoebe and Isaac


----------



## Askara (Sep 27, 2009)

Just_me said:


> Hi all!
> Big hello to the new ladies that have joined the thread!
> Askara... 6 big dogs!! my goodness they must keep you very busy!!! and congratulations on the wedding... when is it
> Piggie..... hope the menopur does the trick and you get at least 8 x
> ...


Woah thats some boob growth! My last AF cycle played havoc with me, to the point where we almost thought it was time to pee on a stick and question if DH's nads really were broken!! LOL Boobs went crazy! DH called them comicaly large!! 
Yeah 6 large woofers! I am currently away from home on a live in contract for a month and missing them loads! ESPECIALLY THE PUPPY!!! Shes only 5 months old, we bred her and she is my spoilt brat of a baby!! I could show you loads of photos but its a human baby forum.. not a woofer baby replacment forum!!  
I show them too so that keeps me amused! pretty woofers!! 

I may be off to centerparcs in norwich during half term with the little boy i look after and his family. havent been there for years.. speaking of which.. agh.. hes making strange noises again.. checked in.. not a siezure so thats ok!!

Wedding! Month to go today.. so November 7th. Totaled everything up today.. EEEEEK!!! HOW MUCH!!! oops!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

Olive - how did your scan go? Thinking of you.

Just_me - that is some growth! Blame it on the treatment hormones and have some choc, bet your OH isn't complaining! 

Wardyy - Great news about your dates, can't beleive how quickly your 12 weeks has gone.

Amber - not long at all now for you, hope you are not too uncomfortable. 

Piggy - I think the 11,000 is your Oestrogen level, I think this is a really good level. It gives the clinic an indication as to the number of eggs you have. Try not to worry too much, I had 31 follies, 2 days before collection told that we may only get 7 mature eggs. We got 24!! so things can change very quickly. Good luck tomorrow. 

Askara - OMG 6 dogs! 

I'm ok, getting a lot of pain in my tummy. My organs did take a bit of a beating with the OHSS so I am hoping they are just getting back to normal and that it is nothing more sinister. Scan is Monday and it can't come soon enough! 

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Hope its ok to post here and I dont upset anyone
I had 6 week scan yesterday at Woking and the lady couldnt find a sac at all and uterus was empty  . Was told prob ectopic and was referred to my Early Pregnancy Unit in Bournemouth. They took blood so Bournemouth would have results today. Was told not to eat or drink from last night incase they needed to operate immediately   Well we were gutted to say the least. 
My app was at 9:30am today my blood levels were 2200 so showed pregnancy and then at this hospital the sonographer found a sac.  It is measuring 2 weeks behind so they have booked me in for another scan next Thur, she warned me that probably might miscarry or could be slow developer. Just relieved it is not ectopic and didnt need an op. Just praying it is growing now. I have to say Bournemouth were brilliant and the lady was lovely. Feel wiped out from crying, couldnt sleep last night woke at 3am crying and then stayed up. So in limbo now and not really sure how I feel.  

Hi to everyone, sorry for no personals, gona try and sleep now   xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Olive I am thinking of you - and praying that it is just a slow developer - I am sure that can happen you know.
Hugeset   to you and your DH.
Hello to everybody else


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Olive I am so sorry you didn't get a nice straightforward scan result hun  You certainly can get slow developers, I've read many posts where people have been told no hope for the embryo and then bingo a week or so later there is a baby and a heartbeat. I know that is of limited comfort to you now though, I went through similar with my clomid pregnancy and it's just awful being in limbo. Big   to you and lots of     and     for a good scan next week.

Shell - hope your tummy pain subsides soon. It took till 9 weeks for my ovaries to calm down properly and I only had mild OHSS - so with what you have been through it may well be that it is just everything slowly returning to normal 

Just_Me thank you for updating the list...I can only dream of boobs that size  I remain a resolute A cup throughout pregnancy and breastfeeding!  Enjoy centreparcs hun - we've been a couple of times and it's fab 

Piggie - lots of     for plenty of eggs for you

Askara - welcome to the board  Go ahead and post some piccies of your doggies hun, lots of other posters are very proud of their fur-baby pictures  Hope the wedding goes well!

Ronstar - hope you're well hun - how is Naomi?  

Nikki - hope all well with you 

Wardyy - thinking of you too 

Hello to anyone I have missed! I am seriously on countdown now, about 10 days to go! Excited and nervous at the same time 

Lots of love,   and   to you all. 

Amber x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Olive, I  for a slow developer for you. i will cross everything. It might be a bit like your eggs were in the first place and just be starting slowly then catching up.
Take care 
x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone  

piggielicious -     and     for you for tomorrow   xx


----------



## Askara (Sep 27, 2009)

Olice: eek. sounds like a emotional roller coaster. Lets hops as the others have said its just a slow mover and things will be fine. Finger (but not legs!) crossed!

Shell: haha.. yeah.. 6 woofers. We breed them so at certain times of the year we can have 10+ pups too!

woofers can be found on our website. www.newfordkennels.webs.com although i had to sneak one on here of my spoilt brat Ruby!

Puppy kisses!! I think shes about 13 weeks there..










 i miss mny woofers!! I get to see them tomorrow though! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Ah bless she is gorgeous!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive - so sorry, the scan didn't go as planned. I am also           that your bubba is just a little slow in developing and by Thursday, I really hope you have more positive news xxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA.

Olive - Still have my fingers crossed for you     you know where I am if you need to talk anytime.

Shell30 -     on your BFP X

Askara - Welcome to the WN board, love the piccy x I have two dogs too, they are my babies I love them more than anything.

Wardyy - Glad everything is going well x x 

Ambergrace - 10 days til you get to hold your beautiful baby in your arms, take care and keep us posted x 

CrazyChic - Hope you ok?

Piggielicious - Hope EC went ok?  

Hi to anyone else I may have missed x 

AFM, What a crazy week! 
Woke on Sunday and was bleeding so panicked and rang the out of hours number for WN, was told to rest and provided it was brown then not to worry - YEAH RIGHT! 
Monday morning rang and spoke to Caroline and asked to be scanned to check not another ectopic, went in for 11:30 expecting it to all be over and no pregnancy to be informed we are having twins! both measuring about 4mm and saw a flicker of a heartbeat.
The bleed apparently was implantation bleeding and can happen alot with twin pregnancies, was told to go home rest and come back Friday for scan.
Well all week I have been knicker checking constantly and paper scrutinising praying that there would be no more blood, not even brown. Had a little but seems to be slowing\stopping now.
So been to WN this afternoon for viability scan and saw two heartbeats - one measuring 9.4mm 6w5d and 8.1mm 6w4d. Amazing back now in two weeks for progress scan!! Still early days!

Just thought I would fill you all in, I will keep the pregnancy chat to a minimum on this thread now. x

Love to you all 

Nikki
x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Nikki that is fantastic news - well done to you  Congratulations 

A x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

wow nikki thats such great news!!!     well done you, just make sure you take it easy. 

I had my EC today and had geared myself up to have less than 8 and give them all away. When i came round the first thing they said to  me in recovery was... 'you got 9 eggs!!!' i burst into tears and was still crying when Mr Riddle came in to say well done. I wanted to get up and run back to the room to tell DH. They said both eggs and   seemed good quality. still really anxious again tonight though as i find out in the morning how many have made it.      

Thanks for your support

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Nikki -        I am so pleased for you. Take care xx

Piggielicious - wooooohhhhooooooo   thats great news, I remember the relief I felt, that is excellent news.     and     they divide

Hi to everyone else  

Im feeling low today, keep thinking our baby could have died or it could be fine. Jusst dont know how to feel   xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

piggielicious -      on getting 9 eggs       that they get nice and jiggy with it tonight! x

Olive - I am so sorry your feeling so low, I really do know how your feeling and am praying that its good news for you next week and that your little one is just a late developer x x x x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Got the call today, 4 out of my 5 eggs have fertilised!!!!!!         we're so chuffed! Got ET on Monday morning so trying to relax before that. I'vce been stocking up on movies and magazines, should be a fun 2 weeks    

Olive -    

Nikki - your note made us chuckle, we kept thinking our eggs and sperm were having a much better Friday night than we were!!

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Piggielicious - That is great, well done     really pleased for you. You have given someone else an amazing gift and got great chance for yourself.        for you

Nikki - how are you? is it sinking in yet? sending you  

 to everyone xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nikki - what a week you have had, many many congratulations so pleased for you. 

Piggie - Congratulations, good luck for tomorrow

Olive - thinking and   for you xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Olive...    really hope that your next scan brings good news... thinking of you hun xx
Nikki.... twins!!! Fantastic!!!!!!!!   
piggielicious... well done on 9!! Goodluck for tomorrow... hope you can sleep tonight and aren't too excited!

Hi everyone else!!

Just_me xx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

hi

just a quick one... 2 embies now on board! can't believe i'm PUPO! 

Hope you're ok Olive 
x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Piggielicious -      thats great news, now comes the hard bit the 2ww! Im so pleased for you and 2 thats fab, especially since you were nearly giving them all away. So happy for you. I am ok thanks for asking   my 1ww is driving me  . DP taking me to the new forest tomorrow with flask tea, baguette from nice shop I love and creamcake mmmmmmmmmm  Lots of      for you

 to all xx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

That sounds great, enjoy your day and have a scone for me


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations Piggie enjoy being PUPO sending you lots of    

Olive - how are you doing? Thinking of you, not long to go now, sending you lots of growing vibes.

Nikki - any symptoms yet? 

Amber - 5 days to go!! 

I had my scan yesterday, all was OK although I have had severe pain today, I yelped in the supermarket so am very worried.    everything is Ok.

Hi to everyone else, just a quick stop, Im watching Holby City although I should think that I have had enough of hospitals over the past few weeks!!! xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Shell - thanks for vibes, was the embryo seen in the uterus? If so the pain is prob your ovaries and the follicles collapsing. When I had my scan last week she said my follies are still collapsing which causes pain and I only had a few compared to you. Did you ring Woking? Hope you are ok       . I am ok ta, feeling ok today as had lovely day with dp and puppy. I have good times and bad, trying to be positive and dp is dragging me along in his positive world   I am aware it could all be over Thur   We have decided we will try again if I can egg share again and when we can save again (or get loan) thanks for thinking of me xx

 to all xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Olive,

A very tiny embryo was seen measuring only 3.4 mm. I phoned Woking this morning because I am so worried, they have said that I need a scan and have booked me in at 10.30. 

So glad that you are managing to keep yourself busy and that you had a lovely day yesterday. I know today will be really hard stay positive and hopefuly you will have some good news for us all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## morrice2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Sorry haven't posted for ages- part of the problem is the password is on this computer and it takes 15 minutes to load up!

Congratulations on all those BFPs

Thinking of those of you with BFNs

I'm now 7 days into my second 2 ww for ICSI and beginning to lose the plot a bit. Doesn't help that today is my day off so have huge stretch of time on my own. Hubby in London in the week. Off to acupuncture shortly so that will hopefully boost me. 

Any top tips on keeping sane would be appreciated.

Good luck to everyone going through treatment, awaiting scan results etc at the moment.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Shell - how did you get on? Really hope all is ok  

Morrice - your nearly there   I was at work on my 2ww so that distracted me, good luck     

xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi ya,

Fortunatly everything is Ok with my little embie, although it has grown from 3.4mm to 5.8mm in 2 days. So I am really hoping that yours has done the same and you have good news tomorrow   . I suppose my scan shows how quickly they can grow    

My ovaries looked OK although they said they are still huge, the only disappointment is that I have some more free fluid appearing in my pelvis, I am hoping it will disappear, don't really fancy another 2 weeks in Frimley Park!! xxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi 

    Im so pleased for you, been thinking of you all day   does give me hope, feeling scared now! Keep up the drinking and hope fluid goes      xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

good luck for tomorrow Olive            

AFM - my DH just said my (.)(.) looked fake, i didn't think they'd swell up that fast. AF like pains woke me up in the early hours..... i was thinking the 2ww would fly by   i might have changed my mind


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for their support, it really means alot  
A mixed scan the sac has doubled in size and he found a second sac   this one is smaller but wasnt seen last week. They are still roughly 2 weeks behind and they couldnt see anything in them which he said they should see heartbeat by now. He was pleased by growth and said this is a posiitive, but he cant decide either way so have another scan next Thur. The nurse in epu was alot more negative and said that it really isnt good and to think about whether I'd like to loose it naturally or by operation. Still holding onto the hope we have. Feel ok just confused    xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Olive,

I'm sorry that you didn't receive the best news today. I have been checking on here every few minutes so see how you got on!! I really hope that that little Bean is there and is just hiding from the the u/s. Great news that the sac has doubled in size. 

Did they explain the second sac? Its such a difficult time, try and stay positive    for some better news next week, you will be in my thoughts xxxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Olive,
Sorry to hear that you have another week of waiting - but at least there is still some positive news that the sac has grown and also maybe the second sac implies that it has been late implantation - hopefully next week will bring you better news.
I will keep thinking of you and   that there is a little heart beat hiding in there.
Big


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I hope you don't mind me joining you, I am also at Woking currently on  !! test date 26 oct 09.  Today is my worst day so far crying over nothing and biting my mums head off for no reason   Think this 2ww may take longer than I thought!

Got my fingers crossed for all of you who are waiting on news and   for anyone that needs them.

Can anyone tell me how the grading works I had 1, 5 cell and 1, 8 cell but I have no idea what is a good grade and what is not so good? 

Again hope you don't mind me on here.  

Take Care everyone 

xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Olive - that must be good news that it's doubled in size??  
and a second one has appeared so something is going on in there. fingers are crossed for another week....good luck   

hunnyhun - i've got the same test date as you   it seems like a long way off right now though doesn't it. I keep shouting at my mum and dh, poor things they seem quite understanding so far though. I'm off back to work next week....let hope my colleagues don't upset me, it could be dangerous     
As for the cells i thought the more cells the better, ie. 8 is a great one. I had an 8 and a 6 put back on Monday and they told me that was very good. lets just hope they stick  

good luck x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Hunyhun, 

Welcome! and congratulations on being PUPO. I'm no expert but I seem to recall that 8 cell is excellent, I think it is the stage before Blasts but don't quote me on that. I think they prefer the cells to be an even number but don't worry the 5 cell was probably on the way to 6 cells otherwise Woking wouldn't have used it. 

They are so brilliant I have every confidence in them! 

Good luck with your 2ww its not the easiest 2 weeks!! xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

thanks for your support  

Piggielicious - I hope so the growth is what looked positive. If you cant shout at family now when can you, lots of      and     

hunnyhun - Im not 100% about grading, but 8 cell is great, some    for you

ronstar - how are you? thanks for your support  

shell - they could def see sac just nothing in it   he said that the 2nd is definately an embryo as it had whiter edging so not fluid or cyst. How are you? Has the pain gone?

Nikki - how are you doing?  

I am doing ok, just so confused! Really sad this might be over   trying to hold onto the hope   xx
 to everyone


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Hi Hunnyhun.... welcome to the thread.. fingers crossed for you xx  xx

Olive... My heart really goes out to you xxxx Having to wait another week for news must be so agonising xx Stay positive hun, everybody's body is different and there is still hope. Try not to think too much about what the nurse said, sometimes people can be really thoughtless in their remarks. I really hope those little heartbeats make an appearance next week for you xx

As for me.. I got my treatment plan in the post today.... start down regging a week on saturday!! FET is end of November... 

Just-me xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all
where is everyone?
Just me - thanks for your support. I am really praying I get the first nurse I saw as she was lovely. I am dreading making a decision about how to end the pregnancy, really dont know what to do. How exciting, got treatment plan, its so real when you have dates isnt it. Lots of         

Hunnyhun - welcome to the thread         for you

 to everyone xx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey girls

Just a quick one from me - last night before head into hospital tomorrow for C section. Thinking of all of you - Olive especially, I will be praying that you get some good news this week hun, I have been in your situation and it is so hard, big   to you - and sending you all lots of     for lots of happy baby news soon.

 to all

Amber x


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi All,  
Sorry not replied sooner been trying to keep busy and not been at home much.

Piggielicious - we probably passed each other in the corridors on the Friday and Monday! I can't believe how far away Monday seems    hopefully your work is going ok and keeping you really busy so your days fly by.  are your colleagues still talking to you   Hope your feeling ok, i go from 1 min thinking a/f to next feeling sick just silly old mind games.  Lets hope they have snuggled down   

Shell- thanks for the info put my mind at rest a little .  Glad everything ok with you and fingers crossed you don't end up back in hosp.

Olive - So sorry your going through such a hard time   really hope that your next scan shows some good news   and you don't have to make that decision xx

Just_me-great news on getting your treatment plan bet you can't wait to get started 

Ambergrace - hope everything went well today xxx

 to all xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi All

Ambergrace - i hope today went well   

hunnyhun - we probably did pass each other, i was theone with the massive grin     i was so ridiculously excited. The nrse told to expect AF like pains and brown discharge, i've only had slight pains so far so no real symptoms. Keep getting a slight headache too but thats probably jut the stress     
Less than oneweek to go for us now!! here is no way i'm testing early, i don't really wan to test at all, i'm petrified! 

Olive i've stil got everything crossed for you. 

xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Sorry have been awol for a while. 

Olive - really praying that you get good news on Thursday. What a horrendous few weeks you have had!!! My heart really goes out to you. Huge huge luck x

Shell - sounds like things are going well for you, just hope the OHSS stays away. When is your next scan?

Nikki - where are you? How are you feeling?

Piggieliscious and Hunnyhun - huge luck for the 26th - not long to go now. I was the same as you petrified to test!!!! I was happier not knowing!

Amber - hope your bundle arrived safely yesterday. Let us know how you got on and all the lovely details soon as you can.

Ronstar - hope Naomi is being a good girl for you.

Just me - so the rollercoaster sets off again soon then. Huge luck for this tx hun. Sure this will be your turn.

Fingers - hope you are OK. Its Liams birthday soon isn't it? The time goes so fast!!!!

I am doing fine - still tired but great other than that. DD in hospital again on Thursday this week though which I am not looking forward to!!! Poor little thing - this will be about the 12th time in 2 years!!!! 

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Wardyy, hope all goes well with your DD on Thursday. I can't beleive your ticker says 14 weeks, it has gone so quickly! 

Olive - still thinking of you and really hope you get some positive news Thursday. This must have been the longest 3 weeks of your life. Hang in there. 

Amber - Can't wait to hear about the new arrival hope all went well and that you will be on the road to recovery and home soon. 

Just_me - so excited for you, so nice to get things moving. Roll on Saturday! 

Piggy and honey - Only a week to go!    

AFM - I'm OK. Still huge from the OHSS. Not really got any PG symptoms yet, I would love to be sick!!! Next scan is Monday, still have quite a lot of pain so doing lots of knicker checking and taking each day at a time     hang in there pringle!! 

I'm working 2 hours a day so daytime tv is getting tedious but if it gets rid of the fluid and keeps pringle healthy then I will do anything.... even watch Jeremy Kyle!! xxxxxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

OTD is not till the 26th Oct but this morning there was watery blood when i wiped and more this afternoon    i'm scared now also got AF cramps. i really don't want this to all be over.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Piggielicious - it could be implantation bleed? I spotted for 2 days a week before td and did get positive?      and      thats what it is. I didnt want to test either never mind early. TMI I held that first pee in for so long!  

Wardy -   thanks for thoughts  . Hope dd hosp goes well, so many ops bless her. Hope it goes well   

Amber - Hope all went well, looking forward to the details  

Just me -      and      for you 

shell - thanks for your thoughts. I know what you mean about wanting to be sick, lots of people arent though. Fingers crossed for next scan,     sure it will be fine  

Nikki - how you doing? hope your ok  

Honey -      for you, nearly there

 to anyone I have missed

I am ok, work was ok, the staff had been told not to fuss over me and be too nice! This made it alot easier, nearly cried but pulled myself together. Dreading Thur so much   Thanks for all your support, dont know what I would do without you xx


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quick one 

Piggielicious - How are you today hope things have calmed down for you and your still feeling positive       .  Fingers crossed for you it is implantation.

Olive - Thinking of you for tomorrow got everything crossed for you that you have good news   

Wardy - Hope everything goes well with your dd tomorrow it must be so hard. 

Shell- good luck for monday hope it comes round quick for you and your not in to much discomfort.

Sorry if I have missed anyone, 

    to all xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Hunnyhun, absolutely s******g myself!   xx


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

I bet you are  
  that you have good news 

  

Wish I could say something to make you feel better.

Will be thinking of you


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks hunnyhun, your message means so much xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Olive - will be thinking of you tomorrow, i hope its good news    

Hunnyhun - hope you're still doing well  

AFM heavy bleeding since last night   and lots of cramps. I stayed home today as i felt so bad. I thought i might actually get to test day on Monday but when we spoke about it both me and DH said ts better that we know now. 
I haven't called clinic yet i'll do it tomorrow. I'm continuing with the bullets and i'll still test on Monday but i think i can guess the result. 
My best friend called me tonight and said that when she was pregnant with her 2nd she had a ful period and the litlle fella was still clinging in there. we'll see what happens.......

Good luck everyone 
xx


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Piggielicious - I'm so sorry .  
Not sure how it all works but could it be that 1 has come away and the other could still be clinging on?     that Monday still brings you good news .

AFM still getting some cramping from time to time just trying to ignore it all but slowly driving myself insane. The sooner monday gets here the better.

  
for everyone 

xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just a quicky from me,

Olive - just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and I really really hope that you can get some good news tomorrow. Remember that we are always here for you.

Piggie - Hang in there, I also know of someone that bleed throughout the 12 weeks    for your little embie. 

GOOD LUCK OLIVE.

XXXX


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just wanted to come on here and say *Olive* I will be thinking of you tomorrow sweetie, its jus terrible what you are going through. I hope there is good news tomorrow. I'm here if you need me sweetie.   

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Good luck for today Olive - thinking of you
piggelicious - hope you are ok and hanging on in there


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Well it is twins, both sacs have grown a little but still nothing can be seen in the sacs. The sonographer said as they are so small you wouldnt expect to see anything so she advised ANOTHER 2ww. The dr said since this is precious pregnancy she would like to wait as well although she said it is very unlikely to be viable pregnancy. At this point I lost it and started  was so hard to actually hear. Plus another wait of 2ww, was bad app running 1 1/2 late  plus in the waiting room was a screaming toddler - nearly died waiting. Really thought would know one way or another and feel so exhausted.

Thank you so much for all your support    xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Olive,

I can't believe you have yet another 2ww. Sorry sorry you didn't get positive news today. Great news about the 2 sacs. Can they do any more blood tests for you to try and get you an answer sooner than 2 weeks? 

   that you have two little fighters in there that are just a bit sleepy and will start developing very soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi girls

Apologies for no personals as haven't had a chance to read back so will just say   to all and have been thinking of all of you.

I am now officially in DS's good books  having delivered a beautiful baby brother for him on Monday morning via elective C section - baby Jamie is gorgeous and we are all just over the moon. I am very conscious that we shouldn't discuss pregnancy/babies etc on this thread so I won't say any more than that, but just wanted to let you know the news and to say thank you for all your support throughout, you have all been fab .

Apologies for lack of personals as have not had a chance to read back, but just wanted to send big   to all of you. Olive my love I can't believe what you are having to go through and so   you have a happy ending, it must be so, so hard for you  

I will come back later and have a proper read through but in the meantime lots of   and   and   to you all.

Amber x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ambergrace -       really pleased for you. Enjoy those baby cuddles. Thanks for your support 

shell - I asked about blood test but they didnt feel would be worth it? I think if I had the same sonographer as last time he would have ended it but I had a different lady and she recommended the 2ww. The dr said she would be very surprised if it is viable pregnancy but as there is hope, keep it going. Just feel so exhausted with it all   Thanks for being there. How you feeling? xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ambergrace - congratulations lovely news    
Olive so sorry that you still have no answer and you have to wait again. It must be so very, very hard for you.
I wish there was something that I could say to make you feel better. I hope that in 2 weeks you will get good news. 
Keeping you in my thoughts and   that you get the news you deserve.


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Olive sorry you didn't get a definitive answer today but all the time you don't there must still be a chance for you    

Amber - congrats    

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM - i phoned and spoke to one of the egg share teamthis morning and she said it raly didn't look good for me but to carry on with the bullets and test on Monday but she did say that it was unlikely to be good news. 

I've been so sad today   been thinking about my recipient and praying that she gets a positive result on Monday. It'd be so much worse if it was negative for both of us. 

Piggie x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi All 

Ambergrace.... yippeeee!! Congratulations on the smooth arrival of baby Jamie!!!   

Olive.... Oh my goodness hun, my heart really goes out to you and your next 2ww. I really hope you get great news at your next scan. xxx   

Piggie.... I hope you are ok too... My best friend is currently pregnant and she had a heavy bleed a few weeks ago and the little fighter hung in there.... life can be so unpredictable.... try to keep hope xxxx   

AFM.... feel that I have man flu coming on!! Great excuse to get DH to pamper me a bid  i start down regging on Sunday. The only bit im not looking forward to is day 6 when the buserelin does something to my eyesight a bit like a migraine for about 30 mins... its really weird, happens every time I down reg....  oh and the gestone injections in my butt... its only just recovered... although it is still a tad tender! Oh and the ET.... I dont like that either... hang on.... what am i doing!! I dont enjoy any of it!!!!   

i to everyone else!
Better go, DH back from Toysrus!!
Just_me


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations Amber  , please tell us some more details, I think it is really nice to hear sucess stories it helps us all be so much more positive. You advice on OHSS has been invaluable to me over the last couple of months.  ^beware^! 

JM - Good luck with the first jab on Sunday, will be thinking of you. 

Olive - Sorry they can't do bloods, you must be going crazy. Sending you all the    there is. Can you convinvce them to do a scan next Thursday? 

I'm OK, still a bit uncomfortable, ovaries are a bit sore too sleep well but I know it will fade overtime. Have a scan on Monday so once again I think the nerves are starting to kick in.

Have a good weekend everyone. xx


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi All,

just done a massive post and its gone   

Olive - so sorry you have to wait yet another 2 weeks you must be going through hell.  Hope and pray you get good news    

Piggielicious - Really sorry    you still get good news on monday  

Ambergrace -   congratulations hope you ae all doing well.

Just me - hope man flu is getting better, and good luck for down regging hope you dont get your migrain thing this time round.

shell - good luck for scan on monday.

afm - couldn't hold back any longer did a hpt today and its a bfp!  Hope and pray it lasts otd is monday   to scared to put more than a smile xx

sorry if i missed anyone 

   xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hunnyhun         that's such great news!   

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM - AF has almost finished...thank god! we're waiting till we test on Monday just to be absolutely sure its a   and then we're booking our holiday to Siesta Key Florida! We plan to sit on the beach for a week and not drink water or milk just lots of cocktails!

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hunnyhun -         
That is great news, your so brave testing early! wooooohhooooo

Piggielicious - sounds like an excellent plan, chilling on the beach with cocktails   Good idea testing Monday, some people do bleed with bfp. Thinking of you xx

shell - hope you are feeling a bit better,     for your scan, lets us know how you get on. TBH the epu has huge waiting time and it is so stressful dont want to ask for a week scan to be told to go back again after 1 1/2 hour wait like last time! 

Nikki - how are you doing?  

justme - hows your man flu? hope your feeling better

I am ok, just tired of everything being a fight in my life   having few stomach pains so it may be over before the 2 weeks, although I dont think I can bleed while on cyclogest?

 to all xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

morning, definitely   for us i'm afraid. Going for follow up at the clinic next Wednesday. Good luck everyone, i'l come back to check up on you Hunnyhun and Olive, i hope all goes well for you both. 

We'll be back on the IVF train in Feb 2010, going to have some time off and enjoy our holidays and Christmas. 

Take care

xxx


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Piggielicious - I'm so sorry   I really hoped it would come good in the end for you      
Your doing the right thing, have fantastic holiday     make lots of exciting plans for Christmas and New Year and then you can concentrate on February xxx 

Olive - How are you doing, don't give up hope keep fighting hope the pains have gone  

Shell - hope your scan went well today   

Hope everyone else is ok 

afm - Really happy at the moment  trying not to get to carried away as have been here before, and a few weeks later it be all over    different outcome this time. Went to clinic today to get more cyclogest and they did a scan as I am really bloated, she said it wouldn't show anything as would be to small, but there was a small sac in uterus   she said thats a really good sign. have got some fluid in pelvis but she said not to worry about it.
Take care all xxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello

I've been directed to this forum and thread by Shell - I think I must have posted in the wrong place this morning *ooops* a bit like a tourist wandering around the underground clutching a tube map whilst everyone whizzes past knowing exactly where they are going 

Anyway - I'm on CD8 of my first IVF cycle at Woking. Had first progres scan this morning - looking like EC on Friday. Fingers crossed! Is anyone here at the same stage?


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Piggielicious -   im so sorry it was bad news today   Enjoy your hols and your ttc break, were all here for you anytime.    

Pkm - hi   welcome to the thread. How was your first scan? Hope all went well, if you have any questions please ask  

Shell - how was your scan? hope all is ok  

hunnyhun -        thats fantastic news 

Im feeling very tired, not sure if have cold coming  

 to all xx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi thanks Olive

Yes it went well (I think) I have 9 follicles of reasonable sizes (between 9 and 19) and good thickness of lining at 10.4

Next scan tomorrow will confirm if Friday is EC or not.

I am full of cold and feeling very very bloated and tired - actually had to buy some new trousers yesterday! I'm on 450 (6 vials) of Menopur - apart from a raging migrainey headache last week I've been ok.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive    , I really wish I could fast forward time for you. 

PKM - Welcome, hope you find this board really useful, I think it is really nice to hear other peoples Woking stories etc. How are you finding the stimming? 9 Follies is a really good number. I had lots of smaller ones that all matured after the pregnyl injection so you will probably find that you 9mm ones will catch up. Good luck for Friday xxx

JM - Hows downregging and that man flu? 

Wardyy - how are you doing.

Amber - hows Jamie?

Ronstar - Hows Naomi

Piggy -  

Hunny - Congratulations  , don't worry about the fluid, Woking will monitor you very closely. If you had OHSS I promise you you would know about it. I had 28 litres drained off when I was in hospital and went from size 8 to 22 overnight!! Drink tons and the fluid will go, I had some fluid 2 weeks ago and yesterday it had all gone again so please try not to worry too much. 

I ad my scan yesterday, everything looked OK, I am still scared as it is such early days but    my little pringle will make it. I am offically discharged from Woking now which was good news. The nurses were lovely yesterday and told me that I was the worse OHSS case they have had in well over 2 years!! 

Hi to anyone I have missed, have been meaning to do a big post for a while xxxxx


----------



## *Cupcake* (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello ladies,

I've not posted on this board before, but wondered if any of you lovely fellow woking ladies might be able to advise?

I'm in the middle of 2wt (torture, not wait!) on my 2nd IVF. I've not had any signs of anything - no implantation, spotting, twinges, etc - just like last time, so have pretty much given up on this one.

I'm just thinking ahead now and wondering if woking do anything extra once you've had 2 failed cycles? They've told me they don't do blasts, but both blasts and assisted hatching are on their price list? Also I'm sure I heard something earlier this year about egg testing trials. Does anyone know anything? I'd really appreciate any thoughts or experiences.

xxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello other Wokingettes...

Hello cupcake - I'm new here too! good luck with the TWT (a much better acronym).

Shell, thanks, it's good news - EC is definitely on Friday. I have the following result from this morning:

Right; 22,19, 19, 15, 9
Left; 19, 17, 14, 13
Endo: 11.6 

XX to everyone


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey all, 

PKM - That is really good news, I am sure that the pregnyl shot will make the smaller ones mature. I think I only had about 5 that were looking the right size on the Wednesday and come EC I had 24 mature ones (I did have OHSS!) so it is very likely the smaller ones will catch up. GOOD LUCK ON FRIDAY WILL BE THINKING OF YOU.

Cupcake - welcome. Good luck for the rest of your 2ww,    . I didn't have any symptoms either so hang in there. Im not too sure what Woking do after 2 failed cycles but they do defo do blasts because I had a blast transfer in September. I would say though that the plan wasn't to do blasts it was simply that I had so many eggs half were frozen and on day 3 they deemed that I wasn't well enough for transfer with OHSS and instead because we had so many eggs they were happy to take the risk to go to Blasts. I am so glad we went to balsts but would say out of the 9 eggs only one made it to good quality blast, 5 died and the other 3 were not good enough quality to freeze so I think it is quite a big risk to take with a smaller number. 

How may did you have. We had 17 fertilized out of 24 mature and 27 collected so I suppose we have enough to take the risk. 

Good luck both xxx


----------



## *Cupcake* (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow Shell! You've really been through it! That's a great number of eggs, although the OHSS sounds awful. I wonder if you're the other patient they mentioned to me - I had mild OHSS but they said they weren't too worried as someone else had it much worse! My thoughts were with whoever the poor girl was at the time  - it might have been you?!

I had 12 mature eggs in the end this time (50% more than the first time) and quite a bundle of immature ones. Of those, 10 fertilised - we've now got 2 on board and 4 x 4 cell frosties. It was only a 2 day transfer so they were small at 4 cells and I'm really worried they will have stopped growing - last time they all stalled at 4 cells on a 3 day transfer. Thanks for letting me know you didn't have any symptoms either. I felt really positive last week, but it all seems to have disappeared this week.

PKM - good luck for your EC on Fri. I also had loads of immature ones, but they shot up after the pregnyl injection so I'm sure you'll be fine. You've got some really good numbers and a lovely lining (another thing to add to the list of things you never thought you'd say!)

xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi cupcake, 

I have to say the OHSS was the worst experience of my life! In hospital for 2 weeks with 28 litres of fluid drained!!! Woking did say that I was the worst case in over 2 years, I think I am a case study they use to warn people now!. The severe / critial OHSS has gone but I have still got the mild so I sypathise its not very nice! 

The only saving grace for me was that my pregnancy was confirmed 6 days before my test date when I was in hospital so I didn't really have to endure too much of the 2ww. My pg symptoms started after my test date and even then I only had period pain and thought it was all over. I now know that period pain is normal during early pg. 

10 is a really good amount of eggies, try not to worry strange things happen to those eggs, on my day 3 we had 2 embies doing really well andlooking good for developing to blast, on day 5 transfer day the 2 that were looking good had died and the one transfered was one of the slow developers, again I think so developing could be quite a positive thing.... 

Please please try not to worry, I would say based on my experience no symptoms and slow developers  is a good thing xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

cupcake -   feel for you on 2wt

pkm - thats great number of eggs, well done. Lots of       and       for ec

piggy -  

 to everyone

I am ok, had bad day today woke up crying from bad dream then sobbed in dp arms. Hard day today. Im off tomorrow so looking forward to being with dp for long weekend. xx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello Olive, Shell, Cupcake and all the other Wokingettes...

Well, I had my EC today, actually collected 10 eggs instead of the expected 9 which was good. But we've not had good news on the sperm front. The abnormal forms are very high and IVF is not an option at all - we're going for ICSI now (it's our first cycle) and the embryologist said that after 'stripping the cells' there were 7 of the 10 that they could inject.

We're both a little emotional - the sperm result kind of explains a lot - DH is feeling very guilty about it. We're both 'older' so we're feeling the doors closing on us at the moment. Anyway - fingers crossed for fertilisation overnight.


XX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

pkm - congratulations on 10 eggs, 7 mature ones is really good. Don't worry about ICSI, we had ICSI and it worked (     ). Personally I think the fertilisation rates are better because the sperm is forced into the egg!

Good luck for the phone call this morning, I remember us sitting by the phone from about 5am waiting for it to ring!!! 

Sending you lots of   

Hi to everyone else, its very quiet on here this week xxx


----------



## nickilong (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Everyone 

Just heard today that I have 14 fertisilised embryos after a collection yesterday of 21 eggs   feeling very uncomfortable and fat! transfer on Monday and then the dreaded 2 ww. Just wondered if anyone else is at a similar stage so that we could buddy up and offer each other some support and   thoughts. This is my 2nd fresh cycle and I had a frozen cycle in between so I know I am going to climb the walls again!

Please respond  sending everyone lots of !

Nicki


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Only 1 of my 10 fertilised with ICSI. 

It's looking very poor for us and unlikely we'll get to ET stage. We are devastated - I have not stopped crying all day and I'm feeling like all our chances are over now. 

I'm not planning on coming back here again - I am too devastated and we have very little to cling to now given our age and poor sperm so good luck to you all and bye.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

pkm
as an 'olde' wokie
I'm sorry fertilization was low, it's so hard when you are pinning all your hopes on your tx. 
I just want to say please don't give up hope, I know of some woking's that have suceeded with just one embie    it CAN work...hold on.  

There are other threads that can give you lots of support through this difficult time. It has seen me though difficult times.
I wish you all the best
x


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks  

I wouldn't have come back if it had been bad news today (too hard for me) and that is exactly what we were expecting.

Our one little embryo lasted the weekend and I did have ET this morning. It was a good 8 cell grade 2 and the embryologist was very positive and said she'd have picked that one out even if she'd had a bigger choice.

We've had an awful weekend - I have cried buckets and DH has been so solemn I've really worried for him.... we were so shocked to find that DH had a 99% abnormal form count on Friday at EC (worse than 91% last time and he's been taking care of himself) and with such low fertilisation that we weren't expecting anything to be there this morning.

Glimmers of hope x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

`Hi everyone,

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, I have just had a ressurance scan and have found out that my baby died on Friday at 9 weeks. I have had what they call a missed miscarriage. 

Completely devastated as you can imagine. Will probably go awol for a bit and hopefully will be strong enough to come back on board soon.

Shell xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Shell - sent you pm, heres a huge  XXX


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Shell, I don't know what to say - I really don't. I am so sorry for you. Nothing can take this pain and hurt away - it just eases with time - I hope you have lots of lovely people around you who can wrap you up and hug you lots - 

Wishing you lots of love and hugs.

XXX


----------



## *Cupcake* (Jun 17, 2009)

Shell - so sad for you. Such heartbreaking news. xxx

I also got a BFN this morning.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

got back from Center Parcs last night and am just catching up on the board..... just a quick one tonight...
Shell... Im so so so so sorry that your having to go through this hun    take care of yourself. We are all here for you xxxxxxxx

Hi to everyone else... its so late, I'll do proper personals soon.

Just_me xx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Shell - just popped back to find out how everyone getting on and can't believe you are having to go through this. Just wanted to send you a huge   - can't even begin to imagine how devastated you are feeling. I hope you have lots of people around you who can support you hun. Missed miscarriage is just torturous and I am so so sorry  

Cupcake - sorry to hear about your BFN too 

 to all

Amber x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry Cupcake.... forgot to say Im really sorry you got a BFN too. Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Shell - I'm so sorry, words can not explain how your feeling just take each day at a time     

Olive - how are things with you is your next scan soon thinking of you   

Cupcake - really sorry you got bfn  

Just - me hope your break away was nice.

PKM - Hope your hanging in there on the twt 

Nicki - you must be on the twt now hope your managing to keep sane.

Big hugs to anyone that i might have missed not been on for a while.
Take care all 

XXX


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello all,
Just popped on to see how yo were all doing.
Shell - I am so very sorry to hear your news - it must be so devastating for you.  
Olive - thinking of you  
Just-me - how are you
Cupcake - great name - sorry to hear you got a BFN
PKM - Hope that one embie is the one - it does happen
Hugs all round
Ronstar x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Well it is bad news, there was no heartbeat in either sac and they were too small so sadly I am having erpc tomorrow morning. 
Feeling so sad, cant believe it is over   xx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Olive I am SO sad to read this...

It always makes me sad and wish I could do something. 

Big hugs poppet - lots of love

XX


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Olive -so sad to hear your news. My thoughts are with you and your DH.


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Olive - will be thinking of you sweetheart. I am so sad to hear your news xx

 everyone

A xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

oh Olive, Im so sorry hun xxxxx keep strong xxxx   

Seems like we are having a bit of a bad time on this board at the moment....  

As for me... Im ok... got really bad period pains at the mo! But at least Im on before my baseline scan on Monday. Had a lovely time at Centre Parcs, really recommend the Elveden one. We stayed in a new style woodland lodge and it was really luxurious. I was a bit of a muppet, left my meds bag in the lodge when we checked out and didn't realise until 7pm when we were about to leave to come home! As the bag contained needles and meds, they saw it as a serious incident and had to get security involved to investigate what had happened to the bag!! Luckily it was in the lost property building that they had to open up especially for me... ooops... what a muppet!! I was soooo worried, thought I was going to miss my buserelin jab!! 

Oh and I got my long hair chopped off yesterday into a really short bob..... feel like a new woman!! 

Hi everyone else xx

Just_me x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Olive - i'm so very sorry that it was bad news, life is very cruel. Be strong   

I went back to the clinic on Wednesday and got bad news that my recipient miscarried. i was more upset for her than i was for me as i hate letting people down  

Mr Riddle said they will chnage my Menopur doseage next time to a higher one from the offset and then i'm going to have some sort of gel injection into my bum   after transfer to try and increase my progesterone levels. Evidently it stings and stains your skin yellow. Oh deep joy....

I'll be back in Feb so want to wish all of you a good Christmas and new year

xx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Just dropping in before the weekend starts to send my love and best wishes to everyone - lots of ladies having a really tough time at the moment so big   all round........

XXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is OK. 

Thank you all for the messages of support it really is appreciated, I had an ERPC on Friday so the dream is now over for us, we are trying to work out what to do now. 

Olive - thinking of you so much xxxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

oh Shell... hope you are ok xxxx   

Piggie... is the injection in your bum Gestone As thats what I had last time round and going to have again Its quite a thick gloopy substance that is injected intramuscular by my DH. Its not the most pleasant of experiences, but you have to do what you have to do! Dont you! My bum has only just recovered from my last FET cycle... finally feels normal!

Today I had my Baseline scan and all is well to proceed. Picked up my Viagra, Prognova and aspirin from the chemist! So all set for pill popping tomorrow! I wonder if I will notice any effects on the Viagra Apparently it doesn't affect women like it does men!!

This time round Im going to make sure I drink more and keep my belly warm to try and plump up the lining.... anyone got any tips or bits of advice I could try this time round Tried the walnuts and pineapple juice and acupuncture last time.... 

Wardyy... hows things with you?? You been to Center Parcs yet?? My DH came back from there this time with another bloom'in ear infection! Last tx he had one too!! Im sure he's trying to steal my limelight!!

Just_me


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies

shell - sending you   

Piggie - jab sounds fun  

just me - thats great news    viagra - wonder what will do to you! keep us updated. Dont know any tips re lining, sorry.      to you xx

I am ok, having good days and bad, the puppy is helping me so much. Not sure when to go back to work? 

 to all XXXX


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello everyone - so very sorry to read such sad news.

Olive -    its so unfair!!! Waiting so long with some hope too is just cruel. I hope you are doing OK. 

Shell -    for you too. After all you went through!!!! At least you have some frosties not that that is much consolation right now. You will know when the time is right to use them. FET is so much gentler on the body and at least you know implantation can happen. I am proof of BFN from fresh cycle and BFP from FET so try and keep positive. 

Just me - glad you had a fab time at CP (apart from DH ear infection!!!) We go on Monday next week and I can't wait. Although I think weather meant to be rubbish!!! Not that that matters! We are going to tell DD about becoming a big sister when we are there so we are very excited!!! Huge luck for this cycle hun - let us know how the viagra goes    All I did was to try and chill out about the whole thing and keep stress free. Hot water bottle in the evenings, pineapple juice, brazil nuts, Omega 3&6 and vitamin C every day. Tried to take it easy after ET but had DD birthday the weekend after it so was on my feet the whole day and then parties during the week so not very relaxing really.

Piggie - sorry it did not work for you. Sounds like yuo have a plan though - have a fab Christmas and let your hair down. Starting your next cycle relaxed and refreshed will make all the difference. 

PKM and Nicki - good luck on your 2ww - when are your test dates?

Sending loads of     to everyone and lots of    . Do not feel its appropriate to give any updates on me - but everything is fine and proceeding nicely - I think anyway    .

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Nikki - how are you? Really hope your ok   xx

Shell -   Im here if you need me xx

Wardy - thanks for your support, means alot. Glad your ok, gives it all hope xxx

 to all

I am ok, trying to work out when to go back to work? Having my crying moments and have review end Nov so hope will be ok xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Wardyy... kind of forgot about vitamins/supplements... just been taking a multivit... however, have a huge cupboard full... so will dig out Vit C & the omega ones!!

Well started my meds today... had a bit of a glitch today as got a huge huge headache. I dont think it was from the meds, but a virus or something that is doing the rounds. Anyway, i only stayed at work for a couple of hours before I took to my bed. Phoned the clinic and was told I could take paracetamol... which was a life saver, as felt much better.. phew...

Anyway... The Viagra.... The nurse told me to take it in the morning.. well... I was so scared to take it before I did the school run, so waited until I was at work. I popped the little blue pill... and a little while later a colleague came upstairs with a tea for me... she said "are you ok?? you look a bit flushed".... I raced to the loo and my face was BRIGHT RED!!! Ive never been so RED in my life!!! My boss is now calling me Orgasmatron Girl. (my boss is sooo understanding... obviously its our little secret.. if the lads found out, they would really rip into me!!) Anyway, phoned the Nuffield and they say I can take it in the evening!! Phew!! No more humiliation!! 

So apart from the headache and the really RED face today... everything seems ok!!

From Orgasmatron girl!!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh for gods sake..... I can hear my DH on the phone to his sister..... shes bloom'in pregnant again..... arggghhhhh

Oh well.... onwards and upwards.

Bottoms

x


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

My time's up on this round girls.

I wish you all the very best - I'll be back if we 'press go' again in the New Year.

Lots of love and thanks for your company over the past few weeks

XXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

BUMP!

We were on page 2. 

Hope everyone is OK.

So sorry, to see your news PKM. Its been a while now since we had lots of good news on this thread, lets hope that 2010 brings good news.

We are meeting with lovely Mr Brook on Wednesday, I have a very very very long list of questions. Mr Brook normally seems to be a man of few words so he isn't going to like us next week!!! 

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Well done shell, getting us on page 1   

pkm -   sent you a pm, 

shell - list of questions sounds great idea, good luck  

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Shell.. I know what you mean about Mr Brook and his few words!! Good luck!!

Olive... how are you??

Pkm...   
Worked out the Viagra... Im taking it before I go to bed... then I sleep off any side effects!! Phew!

Off to Bath tomorrow, meeting my friends new boyf for the 1st time... not sure I'm going to be able to look him in the eye, Ive heard too much about him being hung like a donkey!!  

Just_me xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi

Justme -   good luck seeing the donkey man   how are you doing? really      for you

pkm -  

I am ok, hav good days and bad. Im just struggling with the unfairness of life as you have all experienced sadly   
Gonna walk the dog later in the rain and looking forward to having cobwebs blown away!1

 to all XXXX


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the messages   

I really really hope to be able to start stimming end Dec for next try..... if not it might not be till Feb (we have a week away in Jan) I think I'd regret not going more as we need a little bit of *us* time.... hoping there will be some Woking ladies around to cycle buddy with then. 

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Its so quiet here

pkm - I think week away sounds good and well needed.   When do you have follow up? I have follow up 25th Nov so will know more then about when I will be going again (although petrified)

Shell - thinking of you  

Nikki - hope your ok  

 to all

I am ok, dp came back last night so feel happier with him here xxx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

HI Just wondered if I could join you ladies, I have just failed my 6th IVF/FET, and will be going back to do no 7 (FET this time) in Feb/March time.
Have not had call for follow up yt, but will be starting a massive list of questions. We have also asked to see Riddle instead of Curtis to see if we get any other info, Curtis tends to say it is pure bad luck, and I can not accept that anymore.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome Always,

So sorry to hear about your journey. Mr Riddle is excellent, he treated me for severe ohss in Frimley Park, he is very highly thought of. I would suggest giving Woking a call to arrange your follow up, the consultants seem to book up 3-4 weeks in advance.  

Olive    Hope you are OK.

PKM -   thinking of you

Just_me - how down regging going? 

Just a quicky from me, eastenders on now!! We are looking forward to our appointment on Wednesday, it seems to be taking forever to arrive!! xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Always - welcome   nice to have you onboard. What alot you have been through, such strength.  Can I ask have all your treatments been done at Woking? I see Mr Brooke and he is very good and I have heard good reports about him and mr riddle. My follow up was 3 weeks from ringing so I would def ring them and make an app. I agree the 'just bad luck' can only be said a few times. Hope you get some answers at follow up 

Shell - sending hugs back   think of you lots

pkm -   good luck for your follow up

Just me - been thinking of you, hope jabs still going well  

I am ok, finding work hard but getting on.Getting my list of questions ready for our follow up 
 to all xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome Always... I was going to ask the same question as Olive.... have all IVF's been at Woking??

PKM... hope that the net round is successful for you xx

Olive... Oh my goodness... jabs going well, however I am soooooo emotional today. My progynova (oestrogen tablets) were upped to 6mg on Saturday and Im soooo hormonal! On Wednesday (i think.. need to look at my plan..) it goes up to 8mg,,,, really dread to think how I will be feeling. I got really silly today and couldn't stop crying when my son said that he had no one to play with... Ive never cried in front of him before. I guess it all just built up until I burst! At least he has now stopped asking for a sibling and accepts that we have to wait our turn.

The viagra is pure evil... however taking it at night is sooo much better, but it might be why Im soooo tired in the morning... my body is working overtime.....

Shell... hope Wednesday goes well.... Im in for a scan... Ive pushed for an extra one mid treatment, as I want to keep an eye on what the extra oestrogen tablets and viagra are doing..... want to cut down on the nasty surprises!

Just_me x


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Just_Me, 
Yes all IVF x 4 and FET x 2 have been with Woking Nuffield. I think we have probably had all of them do the treatments at some point, however the consultations are always with Mr Curtis, and we really feel we would like to talk to someone different this time and as Riddle done the treatment we thought it would be good to speak to him. The clinic did not seem to keen, as they say they all work close together and will say the same thing, but we are adamant on this now. Mr Curtis had me in tears last time! It is not his fault I know but still want to see someone else! We are just waiting for them to call back with an answer and a date for the appointment!. Can I just ask what the viagra is for

Shell - good luck for your appointment tomorrow 

Hope you are all keeping strong xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Always... Wow you have real strength... I hope it's your turn next xx

the Viagra in theory stimulates blood flow to the uterus to thicken the lining. I seem to take ages to respond to meds etc, so boosting circulation sounds like a plan. I don't think Woking try it very often as it's a bit contraversial whether it benefits women or not, but I thought why not give it a try! Got a scan tomorrow, so the proof is in the pudding as they say!! 

Just_me x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All, 

JM - How did your scan go, anymore side affects from the viagra?? !! Hope it went well and your lining is growing nicely.

PKM  

Olive = have pmd you   

Always - hope you got your apt date.

AFM - We met with the lovely lovely Mr Brook today, he was so nice, humoured me with my huge long list of questions, I was a bit like Monica from Friends! We are going to roll again with our frosties in January, the aim being to have a natural AF, then start on the pill for 2 months, the 2nd month being the start of our fet. 

Mr B thinks that our m/mc was one of those things and doesn't see the need for the long list of tests that I suggested so I think the plan is to thaw all of our frosties with the aim for transfering 2 blasts back.    , I'm nervous already! 

Mr B was so reassuring, I really wish I could bottle the reassurance he provides for when I am having down days because I always feel super positive after seeing him. 

So waffle over!! 

Have a good evening all, I'm off to stack the dishwasher, get a large bar of chocolate ready for Im a celebrity! xxxxxxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Shell... thats brilliant, really pleased that you have a positive plan of action! 

AFM... well scan went really well. My lining is already 8.3mm and its only day 9 of taking meds.... last time round, on the day 14 scan I was only 7.3mm and needed an extra week to get to 8.3mm. So the viagra seems to be doing the trick. Tonight i have to up the dose to 8mg, so should in theory get thicker by Monday when i have my last scan before FET on Friday!!

Feeling quite positive.... next hurdle is the thawing of the embies and the actual transfer!!

Just_me xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Bugger, we were on the second page, its so quiet on here at the moment xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

shell - well done, it is quiet isnt it!  

Just me - glad the viagra is doing the trick   all looks good so far, when do they defrost? is it might before?
lots of            

xxxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone - hope you are all OK.

Just Me - so when is the defrost? How exciting, glad to hear the viagra is doing the trick!!! Huge luck with your FET    it works for you this time.

Well we came back from Centre Parcs early as DD came out in chicken pox on Monday - our 1st day there - did not seem too bad at first but now she is covered literally from head to foot. Saw GP yesterday who said she had a very severe case. Had such a tough week with her - she has been miserable, refusing to take medcine and of course taking it all out on me!!! So I have coped (not!!) by shouting crying and being very grown up!!! Jus hope today is a better day.DH has said I can go to town shopping this morning and have some time out - he is still in bed mind you   

Enjoy your weekend everyone x


----------



## Milo1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi

I have been following your stories for a little while, and feel a bit like a crazy stalker  but was hoping that I could join you..?

I had that most amazing call on Friday to say that they had found a recipient for my egg donation and that I could start treatment on my next cycle - we are so excited have been feeling as though this day would never arrive... but then I started thinking about the things that I could/should have been doing. 

So my questions are Acupuncture and/or reflexology have you tried it? Did you feel as though it helped? should I bother?


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Milo   Welcome to the group.

I egg shared at Woking and still remember the call when we were matched and could go ahead. About this time last year in fact! It is a very exciting time!!!
I cannot answer your questions about acupuncture/reflexology as had neither. I think its a personal choice really and whther you have the cash as treatment is not cheap! I just tried to be healthy really and took all the right vitamins. In between my fresh and frozen cycle I did start back at the gym and had a holiday so don't know whther the exercise and relaxation helped for the FET to work
So when will you start DR - have you had all your tests done?
Huge luck for your treatment - any other questions just ask.

Hi to everyone else.
Wardyy x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Milo.

Welcome aboard. Good luck and congratulations with your egg share. We are thinking about egg share for our next fresh cycle. You will see that I seem to be quite productive with the eggs so I would like to share them around. 

I had acupuncture and found it really good. I hadn't had it before but wanted to try absolutly everything that was recomended, TMI info coming up. My AFs are normally only 2 days, my acupunturist wanted me to have 'a big bleed' before building up my lining. My AF lasted 4 days and I achieved a BFP although I had a m/mc at 9 weeks. 

I am going to phone my acupunturist later to start arranging the treatment around my FET in January. 

Anymore Q's just shout. Hi everyone else off to do some work back later xxx


----------



## Milo1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi 

Thankyou both for the advice, I agree with you shell that I want to do everything that is recommended, I think I would try to walk on water if they said that would help!! Which would be cheaper than either reflexology or acupuncture....

All my tests are done, hopefully DR in three weeks, AF arrived today.

Its all a bit real now aaggghhhhh


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but have been thinking of you all...

Milo - hello and good luck for your cycle  I have been having reflexology for the last three years and had it throughout my IVF cycle earlier this year. I find it really relaxing and also kind of like a counselling session at the same time as my reflexologist is fab and specialises in IF (and has done IVF herself too) so is great to talk to. I have also had a course of acupuncture a few years ago but I really didn't like it and found it quite stressful so opted to stick with reflexology during my cycle. Having said that though that was just my experience - so many IF girls find acupuncture immensely relaxing and helpful, and it is supposed to really help - so definitely worth thinking about.  

Shell  glad you are feeling positive after your follow up. I agree, Mr Brooks is a lovely man - only saw him once but agree he is fab.   and   for your FET.

olive   for you too...hope you are OK and that you have a positive follow up too...

warddy - can't believe you are nearly at the halfway point already  Hope you are well and that DD recovers from the pox soon bless her.

Just_Me - good news on the lining   will be   that all goes well with the thaw and transfer. Your post about your DS's comments really touched a chord with me, I once broke down and cried in front of my DS too on the day my niece was born - it all just got too much - and felt terrible about it. But sometimes I think it is good for them to see that mummies can be sad too sometimes. We always used to explain to DS that mummy's tummy wasn't working properly and so we would need doctors to help us have a baby, which I think helped stave off the sibling requests! I will be   so hard that this works for you.

Always - welcome - I am so so sorry to hear of all you have been through and I hope you get some more constructive feedback and/or suggestions at your next follow up.

 to everyone else...

All is well here, our little Woking miracle is just gorgeous and scrummy  and DS1 is besotted as are we of course. DS1 fed DS2 a small bottle of expressed milk this evening after his breastfeed - so sweet (wardyy/Just_Me - have to say whilst would not wish SI on anyone, having a 5 year + age gap is actually really nice!). 

I know we are not supposed to talk babies/pregnancy too much here so won't say any more than that but hope you don't mind me popping back from time to time to see how you all are.

 and   and   to you all,

Amber xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey all!!

Well had my final scan today before ET... my lining is 9.6mm, so all set for the big defrost on friday! As they are day 3 embryo's, they will be defrosted Friday morning and put back Friday afternoon!

Mr Brooke isn't in on Fridays, so either Mr Curtis or Mr Riddle will do the transfer. Mr B did my last two transfers, so I think it might be fate having someone different?? Haven't a clue what the other two consultants look like... its making me cringe thinking that they will be seeing me from the business end for the first time.... if you get what I mean!

Welcome Milo to the board!

Amber... a large age gap used to really bother me with my DS, but I can really see the benefits that it will bring eventually x

Wardyy.... oh no Chicken pox on your first day of Center Parcs!! Talk about bad bad timing!! Did you have any insurance that you can claim the money back on?? Weve booked CP for next year.... we are going next October to Longleat, as we are booking early, we've booked an Executive one with a sauna!! lovely!!

Just_me x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

JM good luck with the FET, pray those embies defrost nicely     , don't worry about the other consultants at the business end, all 3 scanned me when I was overstimming, Mr Curtis did my EC and ET and Mr Riddle saw more than everything when I was under his care in hospital!! They are all really nice I promise! 

GOOD LUCK XXX

Amber - so glad your little woking miracle is doing so well. Please do keep popping back you give us all hope. 

Wardyy - Do you have any tips for FET, I will try anything! Like Milo said walking on water wouldn't be a problem at all! 

Olive - thinking of you every day xx


Hi always and Milo and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning everyone  

Just Me - the executive villas at CP are lovely - and you get maid service!!! We are trying for a refund but who knows.... Huge luck for Friday    How many are they going to defrost? I hope and   this works for you. Mr Riddle is lovely, he did my ET on my FET. He is so calm and gentle - I didn't feel a thing x

Shell - hope you are OK. As for tips on FET all I did was try to really relax between fresch cycle and FET. We went on holiday and I went to the gym and just enjoyed life really. Had plenty of wine and fun with friends before I had to start being good again during the meds. I took vitamin C, Omega 3 & 6 I think, tried to lay off caffeine and tried to chill out. I don't know if it made any difference but I did no exercise before my fresh cycle so that may have helped I also did the pineapple juice and brazil nuts during DR and up until my 6 week scan.

Amber - glad to hear things are going well for you. Did you get over the cesarean OK? I had an emergency one with DD and had problems for ages with pain, bruising and infections! It was a nightmare. I will opt for an elective one this time round so I hope that goes smoother. Seeing my friends with small age gaps does make me think that a larger one will be better in so many ways. As you say not what we would have chosen but I think it will work out really well.

Always, Milo and Olive - hi ladies - hope you are all OK.

AFM - yes I am almost halfway through - I don't know where the time has gone. I know too much pg chat is off limits but as a few of you ladies are doing FET I think that hearing positive stories can only help. Hearing others stories when I was going through the tx really helped me to believe that it really could work. So go for it everyone and keep positive. Lets hope that 2010 brings lots more BFPs and bundles of joy for all of us!!!

Take care everyone - wardyy xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh wardyy, thank you for the tips. You said what I was dreading...... exercise!!!!! I can cope with all the vits, take so many now I think I should buy shares in Holland and Barrett!! 

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies 
I'm after some advice....

I had treatment in Oct and got AF days after ET. I was of course BFN when tested on ETD 26th Oct. My AF this month is now 8 days late, has anyone else experienced this? I've never been late in my life! 

My DH made me do a dreaded HPT but of course negative again. This was on Monday...what should i do?

Your advice is appreciated i'm at a bit of a loss


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi

can anyone tell me the price of ICSI now at Woking?

thanks xx


----------



## sumei28 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Cheesy, your name was on the last post and thankfully a name I recognise!! Yikes I haven't been here for 2 years now and here I am again...

Sorry bit at a lost of the cost of anything at the moment..surely the clinic will be able to tell you?

Well hello everyone, I shall be trying to familiarise myself with some of the names by reading the posts and where everyone is at..hopefully good progress for most of you!

I have an appointment with Mr C on 7th Dec to look at FET...embryos frozen for 3 years in March, only 3 of them, so goodness knows!

Looking forward to getting to know you all,

Sumei x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Sumei.... welcome back? I presume you had a succesfull ivf and are now back for s sibling?
Cheesy... I believe the Woking Nuffield have a website with prices on it...

Wardyy... I had an emergency c-section with DS... I wonder if that is why we had problems concieving 2nd time round... obviously youve got over that hurdle now though!! x

Hi everyone else...

AFM... Im really really grumpy and stoppy!! Started the gestone on Tuesday and have FET booked in for...... tomorrow... yikes!!! 11.30am with Mr Riddle... he's the head honcho isn't he?? I feel quite nervous... mustn't forget to shave my legs! 

Just_me x


----------



## sumei28 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi there,

Yes I did have a successful IVF, 1st time round and deciding when to come back for more fun and games!! Don't give up hope to those who are TTC for the first time. You have to keep going and being positive and praying!

Sumei x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Sumei28.. that's brilliant! I hope that the FET is just as successful for you when you go for it xx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Just_me ... hope all goes ok for you with the FET today xxxx
Cheesy - website is www.surreyivf.co.uk
Piggielicious - i believe it is normal for AF to very random after IVF, due to all the drugs etc, which is why they require you to have a couple of months before the next go.

Hope everyone is keeping well.

AFM - I have my date for my consultation so will be getting the list of questions together. I think the FET will have to be the last go so need to make sure we have ticked every box when it comes to being tested etc. 

Wishing you all lots of luck xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Back from the Nuffield now.... well.... All went really well. Im really pleased. The last FET was really uncomfortable and Mr Brooke said there was some resistance there?? Anyway, all was pain free today and smooth. Feel really relieved!

The embryos thawed ok. The six cell remained a six cell, but the 8 cell became a 4 cell. Apparently it is ok to loose 50% of cells... so its just a case of waiting to see now. I read on the web that if they are going to implant then they will. Its out of my hands. Just genetics. So Im going with that and going to relax! 

I am however, doing my superstitious bit. My lovely israeli friend has given me a prayer sewn into clothe that I must wear in my bra everyday.  Her grandmother gave it to her!!    I am going to do it to humor her!!   BELIEVE !!

Anyway, back to Loose women rubbish!

Just_me x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

JM - congratulations on being PUPO,    those little embies stick and thrive     hope you remembered to shave your legs!!! 

I don't blame you for trying the prayer, I would do the same.

Cheesyb - ICSI at Woking, including drugs is between 6k and 8K depending on the amount of drugs you need and the the number of tests you need before starting. 

Sumei28 - Welcome back - it looks like a few of us are on the FET wagon now / early next year. Its nice to know that tx can work! 

Piggie - as the other said I'm afraid, I think it is hormonal, once your body has recovered from the drugs you have had your AF will arrive. Why is it when you are waiting she doesn't come and when you don't want her there she arrives!!! 

Olive   

AFM - Had a letter which we were copied in from Mr Brook to our GP, and the letter mentioned my long list of questions!! Made me chuckle, I can't help being su[per anal!! 



Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

JM -      great news your PUPO. I would do the prayer aswell            those embies bury in 

Cheesy - If you egg share with icsi it is about 2 grand, hope you got some answers  

Sumei - welcome back, great your first cycle worked, gives us hope 

Piggie - I agree the   is always a pain   hope she has come 

Shell -   how funny they mentioned your questions. Hope your ok  

I am ok, just tired after working far too much   

Hope everyone is ok   xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Hang in there JM - sending you lots and lots of   

Hi and hugs to everyone else   

I'm off on holiday for week now, waxed, spray tanned and ready for go!  Need a week off to recover from the past 5 months! Hopefully will feel refreshed this time next week and ready to start again. xxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Shell, sh&t thats gone up alot in 2 years, guess I'll have to give it a miss  

love and luck to all xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

hi all

Just wanted to introduce myself - I used to come on this site a lot about 3 yrs ago when I was having tx at Queen Mary's.
I am now at Nuffield and am in the process of IVF - EC due on Monday...

Good luck to all of u whatever stage you are at        

Pri...xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey ladies just popping by to see how you are all doing.
Just-me - congratulations on being PUPO - got everything crossed for you.
How does FET work Just wondering as I have 5 frosties and hope one day to use them...
All well here - 
Love and hugs
R x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all!

Pri... welcome back!

Ronstar... Hello!! FET is sooo much easier on the body than a fresh cycle. Basically you have to start down regging on day 21. Then you have the base line scan about a week or so into your next cycle. Once everything is ok and lining thin, you start taking Progynova oestrogen tablets to build up your lining and carry on buserlin. After about 2 weeks you have another scan to see if lining is thick enough, over 8mm like IVF. If it is, you start Cyclogest suppositories or Gestone injections (I started 3 days before transfer as embies were day 3 embies.) and have transfer a few days later. The transfer is just like IVF except you aren't sore from egg collection!! My day 3 embies were defrosted the morning of the transfer. So much simpler really!!

Been out christmas shopping today... absolutely shattered... kingston was heaving..... going to finish shopping on the web tonight!
Just_me


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello,

Just starting out on my IVF journey under Mr Riddle at Woking and so glad I managed to find this thread. I start my injections next Thursday (10th ) and have a trial transfer tomorrow.

Claire x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Claire - Good luck with you treatment, you have come to the right place for the support  
Just Me - Thank u so much for the welcome...hope u have recovered from ur shopping trip  

I had my 3rd progress scan, and unfortunately the follies ar enot quite 'ripe' yet - so EC has been put back until Wednesday  
I have my work Xmas party on Friday (which will be ET day now) - the nurses have said I will be fine to go but a part of me feels guilty?  I do really wanna go too !
It also means now that I will have to test on Xmas day  

Pri..xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Thaks Pri. 

Sorry to hear you follies aren't as far along as you hoped but good luck for Wednesday x

I have just come back from trial transfer and was really surprised how quick and easy it was - at least I am now prepared for the real thing when it happens !

Did have to wait 40 mins for appointment though which I was quite surprised about , but maybe it is just a busy time of year !

Have a great weekend all.

Claire xx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi ladies! 
I'm due to start treatment under Mr Riddle, Hubs is going in to do his semen analysis tomorrow and then on friday we have our initial consultation on Friday, I'm excited and terrified all in one breath
xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

BUMP - we were on page 2! 

Welcome Frindabelle, Pri769 and Claremac - lots of lovely ladies on this thread so good luck to you all...

JM - How is the 2ww going? 

Olive - thinking of you as always.

Ronstar - how are you getting on with little one. FET looks quite easy compared to fresh. DR for 2 weeks, baseline scan, then HRT for 2 weeks, they defrost embies and voila...... 

As you can tell I am back from holiday now, feeling much more postive about things. Have been to Woking today, picked up needles, treatment plan etc. Start DR for FET on 5th January. Work Xmas party tomorrow so no more booze from tomorrow hopefully for about the next 10 + months!!!   this tx ends happier than the last. 

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello all,

Started jabs today !  was ok apart from some stinging but I guess now I am officially down regging woo hoo !! (it's been a long time coming ).

Lots of love and   to everyone

Claire xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all!!
and Hi to all the new ladies!

A bit of a me me me post... I'm feeling really really hormonal, tired and grumpy today, think I'm winding myself up as tomorrow is OTD!! Im either going to be really happy tomorrow or a little sad.  

Ive been really good this time and not tested early.... I was convinced it had worked last time... so not getting my hopes up!! 

If its not worked then Im looking forward to ridding my body of these awefull drugs! 

A confused and nervous
Just_me


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Huge huge luck for today JM    I soooo hope this has worked for you   . Sending tonnes of


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks Wardyy.....

but....

bottoms!! Its not my time this year! Its a BFN for me.

Not really sure what to do.... booked in to see Mr Brook at end of December, one of the nurses suggested I should think about a fresh cycle.

However, might just go on the pill for a few months instead, then wont have to even think about trying to concieve!!

Just_me x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

just me -   sorry its bfn, take some time for yourself and enjoy christmas   not thinking about ttc sounds lovely

shell -   how was hols? 

claire - welcome  , its great when you finally start do something constructive isnt it.     

Pri - welcome to you aswell   how are you doing?

I am ok, dreading christmas, not my favourite time of year anyway and harded cos of last few months  
 to all XXXX


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just Me - so sorry hun - sending you grea big hugs


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Just Me - am so sorry to hear your BFN. This TTC lark can be a nightmare!!! Hope DH looking after you and DS can help take your mind off of things over the festive period. I hope 2010 is your year - whatever you decide to do x


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi
Just_Me so sorry hun, was rooting for you    

claire, Frindabelle... welcome and good luck

Hello to everyone else...   

AFM, had appointment last Friday and saw Mr Riddle instead of Mr Curtis this time (we requested for 2nd opinion) and it went well, he is referring us for Laparoscopy and Hystereoscopy in the new year (which beats the "Pure Bad Luck" story we have had the last few goes! He seemed keen to find out why when the were putting back high grade embryos, it just wasn't working. So hopefully we can rule this out or find some answers..

Anyway, wishing you all lots of luck xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

JM - so so sorry about you BFN, sending you lots and lots of    , hope Mr B gives you the strength to try a fresh in 2010. XXXX

Always - sounds positive xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Just me - I'm so so sorry u got a BFN....I dont blame you for feeling like that, but pls dont give up - Maybe a fresh cycle might be the way forward ?...     
ClaireMac - Good luck with the down regging....
Frindabelle - Good luck for your tx...
Shell30 - Hope u had a nice time at ur Xmas do and Good luck for your tx
Olive22 - hey, thank u for the welcome, how are u ?
Always - that's great...at least u will be able to find the answers..

So I had 6 follies, and at EC also had 6 eggs which was great news....Then Thur got the call and was told we only had two that had fertilised and they were hoping the embies would do what they need to overnight
Anyway after a very anxious night we got to Nuffield Fri am - and both the embies were fine, one which they had graded 1 and said it was a 'text book' embryo
They said they can not freeze just one so we had both put back in - Finally on the dreaded 2WW - Find out Xmas Day  

Pri...xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Keeping everything crossed for you Pri !

Claire x


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi all, i just wanted to introduce myself as DH and i will be starting IVF at the Woking Nuffield from Monday when AF turns up (down regging will start on 10 Jan).

I'm really glad that i've found this group and look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome we want a furball. Lets hope that 2010 is a good year for Woking xx

Pri - hows the 2ww going?

JM - Hope you are OK

Olive - thinking of you as always

Wardyy - hope you are getting on OK. 

Hi to everyone else, very very quiet on here at the moment


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Welcome Furball...you've come to the right place for the support  

Clairemac - Thank u...xx

Shell - 2ww is beginning to drag now....got to the point where I keep thinking I have period pains    All I can do is remain positive and hope that we are blessed with a sibling for my son....the best Xmas present I could ever wish for...xx

Hope everyone else is doing well....

Pri...xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Very very quiet on here - just wanted to let u know that I tested today and BFP !!  The best Xmas present I could have asked for...

Hope ur all doing well and wishing u all a Very Merry Xmas and a Prosperous and Lucky New Year

Pri..xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations Pri, lets hope that your BFP is the start of good things to come for the Woking girls. 

Merry Christmas Everyone xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck in 2010 ladies
Love your Mod Natalie xxxx​


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Pri -      thats great news , fab xmas pressie

shell -   thinking of you 

claire-   

justme  

 to all,     merry christmas to all xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ladies - Sorry I don't get on here very much these days, I do read and try to keep up with your news.

Pri - many congratulations - what a fab Xmas present  

Just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and I truly hope all your dreams come true in 2010


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Thank u all....hope ur all doing well and had a lovely Xmas....Unfortunately I have have had the wort flu ever since the day I found out so feel absolutely awful...Had docs out yesterday as they were concerned that it was swine flu....Doesnt seem to be tho thankfully....Just trying to rest up....xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies -

Pri - wow , wonderful news   And hope that nasty flu is on it's way out !

I started stimms on the 24th and have a scan tomorrow. So far I have had no side effects to the jabs and am actually happier than usual - it must be all the excitement !

Hope everyone lese is doing ok.

Love Claire x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Clairemac -    thats great you have started and all is going well. I felt fine with it all just tired.     for your scan, let us know how it goes

pri - hope your feeling better  

shell -   been thinking of you 

 to all xxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Happy New Year to all, hoping 2010 brings us all what we wish for xxxx


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Happy New Year to you all, really hope 2010 makes your dreams come true 

Hunnyhun xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone, lets hope all our dreams come true in 2010 xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi, Happy new year everyone.

Off for scan tomorrow to see if EC will be bought forward to Monday as when I went on Wed they were pelased with the number and size of follies - so really nervous but excited.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Claire x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Claire - you will be fine, the ec is so well done with private en suite room, lunch for you and partner, being treated very well. It is fine, just a little sore after dependant on how many eggs you had. How many did last scan say you had? Waiting for the fertilisation I found the worse then the dreaded 2ww.  

Well had complete melt down last and sobbed, but feeling much better now and thinking of going again on Jan af, not sure yet? 
 to all xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Well its EC tomorrow but I am totally stressed about getting there at the moment as the snow has started to fall heavily. I am scheduled for 07.50 so it's going to be a very early start for me !

Olive - thanks for the reassurance. Hope you are doing ok ? at my scan on Monday I was told I have approx 15 follies ranging from 16-23mm (with a few smaller ones) , but have also been given tablets as it looks like I am developing OHSS  

Anyway , I am drinking and resting so just hope that the weather is also on my side tomorrow.

Take care all

Claire x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Good luck tomorrow Claire, have they given you Cabergolin? If so they are really good. I am the person that the clinic talk about with their only severe OHSS case in 3 years so if you have any questions please shout!! (I had 31 big follies and some smaller ones!) Woking are really hot on keeping OHSS at bay the Cabergolin does really help. Will be thinking of you.

Olive   as always. 

Pri - hope you are doing OK. 

Hi to everyone else. We need to get this board up and running again its been so quiet lately. 

AFM - I started DR this evening for my medicated FET. Very scared to be started again after losing the baby, but fingers crossed I have recovered enough for something good to happen! xxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Claire - how did it go? hope your ok, been thinking of you   xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello ladies !

Olive - thanks for much for you well wishes .

Well after a horrific journey and being 2 hrs late I made it to ec and got 13 eggs !  then we had the call this morning to say that 9 have fertilized  .  Really happy , but now have to decide whether to take them to blasto and transfer Monday , or to go ahead with transfer tomorrow as planned. It's such a hard and complicated decision , but I guess the news we get tomorrow on how many have survived today will hopefully help us to make it. Mr Riddle was talking to me about it after I had a shot of pethedine , so didnt take in as much as I should !  The nurses could not have been nicer though and we were really well looked after. I could get used to this private lark  

Shell - Yep I am on cabergolin for another 2 days. I feel sore and tender but hopefully things will calm down soon. Can I ask a question though (and apologies in advance if TMI !) but did have OHSS affect you going to the loo ? I havent been since Saturday despite taking a number of medications , and and now just so uncomfortable and really want to go before et tomorrow.

Any advice on blasto (or toilet issues !) will be greatly appreciated.

Love to all
Claire x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Claire, 

Congratulations on having 9 fertilise that is really good, I am so pleased for you. In answer to your TMI question, a big YES! I was really really constipated and the general anascetic (typo!) only make the body more sluggish. Try and take ducolax that got me going not much but eased the discomfort. Also make sure you stock up on lactulose, its the only thing you can take once you are Pupo an it is what I was given in hospital because I had gone about 10 days without anything tmi tmi tmi!! 

Personally I would say go to blast. We had 17 fertilise, they froze 8 straight away so we had 9 embies that we took to blast. We ended up with 3 blasts, they would only transfer one embie because of the OHSS and the other 2 blasts were not good enough to freeze so we did use all 9 up. However I did get pregnant with my little blast, I beleive that blasts have a much higher sucess rate for pregnancy. The risk you take is that you may use all your embies and there is a chance that you may not get to blasts but the clinic will keep an eye on them and call you in for earlier transfer if they think you are not going to get to blast. Going to blast will also give your body a chance to recover, I had the choice of freeze all or go to blast whilst my body recovered..... it didn't but nevermind!! 

I am going through medicated FET this month, have just started down regging and we plan to defrost all 8 embies    and take them to blast once more if we are lucky enough to get that far. Now that I have had a blast transfer that worked I want to try again hopefully with a happier outcome!! 

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply Shell30, it has helped reassure me. I think we are going to put our trust in the clinic and just hope for the best. They will call again tomorrow anyway to see if anything has changed overnight. I didnt realise I may be called in if they didnt think they would make it , so that makes it less of a panicky decision.

I have taken lots of lactulose today and drunk hot water with lemon , orange juice eaten peanuts but still nothing TMI !! I am soooo uncomfortable , but I cannot imagine what it was like going for 10 days  . Do you think I should seek some mediacl advice if nothing happens tomorrow ?? (by the way , I seem to have a lot of wind though - god I am mortified writing this  )

Reading you had 17 eggs fertilise is amazing - well done you. And all the best for this cycle , I really hope it's another success for you. Silly question but can the re-freeze say you get a couple to blasto ?

Take care
Claire x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Claire, 

I know its nerve wracking so hang in there, I am     that your little embies keep dividing. You lcould seek medical advice but I am not too sure there is much you can do, when I was in hospital it was dried apricots and lactulose that finally got me moving!! Maybe the wind   is a good sign that something is on its way? Drs can give you an enema but I don't think that is particularly pleasant and Im not sure if they can give you that with the embies being transfered? 

I think they can freeze blasts but Woking told us that they will only freeze AA embryos anything less ( the majority of embryos our blast was BB) don't get frozen so I would presume that they won't refreeze them and if they do it will be a bonus!! Also I have heard that blasts can be difficult to thaw, our embies are frozen at day1. 

Thank you for your good wishes, I unfortunatly had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks and 1 day from my first cycle so I am nervous about using the same embies but I don't want to have another fresh at the moment too scared of stimulating my ovaries again!!     this cycle will be the one for us. Please let us know how you are getting on, any questions just shout xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Shell30 - I am so sorry that I presumed your last cycle was a success. I should have read the bottom of your posts  . Sending you a huge hug   and really hope that all goes well for you. Completly understand how you wouldnt want to stimulate ovaries again. I had a ruptured ectopic at 6 weeks last year and the loss just devastates you.

Anway , lets hope both of us get our dream come true in 2010 !

Lots of love
Claire x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Claire -      thats brilliant, well done. Sorry cant help you with blasts as I only got 1 embryo so didnt have that option. Have you heard anything today about how they are? Hope ohss is ok  

Shell -   and lots of       xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Didnt get to blast and no frosties   , but .......have 1 on board !!  It is a 4 cell grade A (not totally sure what that means) but Mr Riddle said it was a goodie so just hoping and praying that it sticks !

Will keep ypu posted.

Love to all

Claire xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

claire - PUPO,      thats great. An a  grade is fab and great Mr Riddle said it was goodie! Did you choose to have 1 transferred? I only had 1 put back with no frosties and it worked for me, so     to you xxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations on being PUPO Claire, now comes the dreaded 2ww! I only had the one and it worked for me too so sending you lots and lots of      xx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello Woking ladies

Hope you're all well! How you doing everyone? hope you're both well Shell & Olive?. Seems ages since I was here!

I'm starting next ICSI on 25th 

XX


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Shell and Olive. I tols DH about PUPO and he thinks it's a really sweet saying but keeps getting it wrong and saying I am Poo Poo    Cant be bothered to keep correcting him now !

Only had the 1 put back on the advice of Mr R , but feel a bit odd that this is our one and only chance - no pressure then !

I went to see accupuncturist today and she belives my toilet trouble is totally stress related , and after the week I have had she is probably right , but still no movement   and I am getting even more worried by the day as all I can think about is how this is affecting my little embie  .

Can I also ask if anyone felt any different after ET ?  For some reason I exopected to feel much more excited/maternal and protective over embie than I do. I know my head is elsewhere due to feeling physially so rubbish , but worried that I should be more positive about it all.


Gosh , sorry for the ramble.


Hello to everyone else.

Love Claire


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all
yea pkm, welcome back. How you feeling about starting again? It dies seem ages but mot really. How was your christmas?  

Claire -   at dh, I didnt really feel any different. Your embie is so small dont think it does, although you think you should. Sorry your still feeling bad, hope it gets moving soon  

shell - how is dr goimg? thinking of you  

well I was at work all day today training so I can drive the nursery mini bus which I passed     to all xxx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

X


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello

I am finally getting the hang of this!

I was advised by Nick Brook to join here for support and I can now see how lovely it is to share the stories that trouble so many. No one truely understands what I am going through except those that have problems too. I currently have 1 sister, 3 step sisters and my best friend that are all PG! My sister has asked me to be at the birth with her which to be honest I am actually excited about. At first I had to ask myself if I was meant to upset about it but I am just happy that she is not tip toeing around me.

I have had both my tubes removed and also I have ENDO, it is not too bad though as I am donating eggs to another lady. I am 28 and My FSH is 7 although I am not sure what that really means? 

I am new to Nuffield in Woking and have so far just had numerous blood tests. Now waiting to hear back from them so I can go ahead with all the drugs...
Can anyone give me heads up on what I may go through, mood swings, pain etc. 
Also I would love to know if I could do anything to help the ivf, i dont smoke and barely drink so I;m fairly healthy but if there is something I should be eating more of I will?? I am taking vitamins and so is DH. I have heard that accupuncture is good but am not sure which one to go to. I live in Southampton so if anyone knows a good one near me please let me know.

Thank you to everyone for all the support.

Kyla, xxxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Olive, 
Yeah not bad thanks. I'm looking forward to starting again. I was a bit fed up over christmas cos my cycle fell when I couldn't have tx due to their opening hours (EC / ET would fall around too many bank hols). So I've been on 2 months of the pill in order to manage cycle so that I should start the day I fly back from Hong Kong!! In the meantime DH went to see Dr Ramsay for a full analysis of his MF issues. Cost a lot and no real insight other than confirmation that there were no testicular varoceles (sp?).

Are there no other january starters??

Welcome Kyla. Lots of people will help you with your questions - it's very lovely here 

Hello everyone else!! how are you all?


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Welcome back PKM, it lovely to hear from you again. Do you think it was worth seeing Dr Ramsey? My DH has very very low count, motility and morphology and I was wonder if that could have had an inpact on our mc. How was Hong Kong? I've been on the pill 2 months too, its a bit odd when you are ttc isn't it! 

Olive - Hugs as always.

Claire - hows are you finding being pupo? I didn't feel any different either so don't worry, infact I didnt feel different until about 7 weeks. 

Welcome Kyla - Isn't Mr B lovely, he is my consultant too and always makes us feel so confident when we see him, we wish we could go once a week when we start to get down in the dumps! 

The drugs can cause all kinds of symptoms, I personally only suffered from hot sweats and headaches at the end of the down regging process. I did have a terrible time with the stimulating though and developed severe oHSS but this is very rare. 

Eat healthy, and have 2 litres of water and one litre of semi skimmed or ful fat milk everyo day. I also take vertually every vitamin under the sun too    I see an acupunturist but one in Berks so I don't think you would want to travel that fayR!

AFM - I am on day 6 of down reg, feel fine at the moment, fed up of the milk already, it made me sick yesterday its so horrible! i saw my best friend yesterday who is pregnant and is due 3 days before I should have been   it was a huge step in getting over the mc, feel really glad I saw her, Ive missed her lots but yesterday was the first time I felt strong enough. 

xxxxxx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Shell30, that really helped. So sorry to hear of your mc, I cant imagine what that feels like. I wish you lots of luck for next time.
I will start on the milk then, luckily I quite like it but I guess that could change!
I will have to do some research to find a good acupuncturist in my area then as so many people say its a good benefit.
Thanks again, xxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Shell30 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Welcome back PKM, it lovely to hear from you again. Do you think it was worth seeing Dr Ramsey? My DH has very very low count, motility and morphology and I was wonder if that could have had an inpact on our mc. How was Hong Kong? I've been on the pill 2 months too, its a bit odd when you are ttc isn't it!


Hiya Shell, thanks for the welcome back! how you doing sweetie? I'm not sure if I can categorically say it was worth DH seeing him, (DH describes him as a very odd little man) we didn't get any exciting new info but he's now had further tests that Woking don't carry out (and actually they did say probably wouldn't give us much more insight)....however the ultrasound ruled out a varicosele in the testes (not sure how to spell that!), he's had a DNA fragmentation which hasn't shown anything exceptional, and apparently the way they culture the bacterial growth is more conclusive to rule out residual infection than standard test. 
He's confirmed the morphology at 99% with increasd head abnormalities and slow progression said that it's probably always been like this (which DH didn't believe when I suggested that because his ex had 2 or 3 miscarriage and I had one)..... I suspect it does have a correlation to miscarriage but it doesn't help us overcome it. It also explains the poor ICSI fertilisation (1 of 8 ) but again doesn't help overcome it. So I'm not sure if I'd recommend it or not. I guess sometimes you just want to rule things out as much as anything.

As for HK, I'm going next week, I cease the pill while I am out there and hope to start the day I get back - I HATE taking it and I HATED the enforced 2 month wait!

Just as an aside, I had a long chat with the embryologist last time as we were in shock after EC - she said that they were going to be using a new technique for separation and selection (they have to slow the sperm in the dish in order to catch, examine and inject them for ICSI) which may increase their success of accuracy (obviously each bad sperm injected is a wasted opportunity). May be worth talking to them about this to see if they are doing it?

And as for me - I jacked in my job - brave or stupid I don't know yet!

I stilll don't know what PUPO means. ?

 XX Love to all


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry I havent been on for a few days, recovered from the flu and then got food poisoning...been completely out of it...

Pk - Welcome back....Enjoy HK, its great for shopping - have u been before?
Shell30 - Glad ur feeling ok on the DR - must have been so difficult seeing ur BF hun...   
Kyla - Welcome to FF...its always the way that every1 is pg around u when u are having to go thro all this to get there - but stay positive and you will also get there - My SIL told me she was pg when I was having my first IVF as well as this time - but both times it worked for me too so we enjoyed  the pregnancy together
ClaireMac - How are u on the 2ww...if it helps I didnt feel anything at all the whole two weeks...the last couple of days I felt like I was getting cramps but I think I was just being paranoid.. Sending u lots of love and lucks
Olive - how are u hun?  Have u decided if ur starting again this month

I have my first scan tomorrow - will be 6 wks and 3 days...so nervous but excited at the same time....had two put back so will also find out if one or both took    

Tc
Pri..xx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Pri. Yes, a couple of times. Can't wait


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies! 
I wonder if you can help me, I'm Woking Nuffield Girl too, we are off to attend Implications counselling and pick up my down reg drugs tomorrow, can anyone tell me what to expect please?

xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Olive -     as always, have you decided yet honey? 

PKM - Thank you for the info, we keep going round in circles about seeing someone about DH's sperm! I really wanted DNA frag done but his count is only 500,000 now so we have missed the boat on that one, I think you need at least a million.   his count goes up a bit! HK  sounds fabulous, have a fab time, for once a holiday it is nice to come home from and start your cycle. 
The new way to identify sperm sounds intersting, I think I will talk to them about that if we have to do another fresh cycle    this FET works though! 

PUPO means Pregnant until prooved otherwise.....

Pri - How did you scan go? 

Frindabelle - Welcome, hope you find lots of help and support here. Implications is fine, they will talk through the proceedure with you and then you complete the paperwork I think the hardest question was what happens to any frozen embies if something happens to you or your OH, the others are how many embies and signing some disclaimers saying that you fuly understand the proceedures etc etc. You will also pick up your meds and the lovely nurses will make sure that you know how to inject, where to inject etc etc. Good Luck let us know how you get on xxx

xxxxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Welcome Kyla and Findabelle  

Kyla - with regards to what symptoms you get it does differ but I personally had prepared myslef for loads but actually had none of the hot flushes/mood swings ect that were predicted. But I did end up with mild OHSS (which has gone now ! )and also trouble going to the loo  . My best advice (and to echo the other ladies !) would be to eat as healthy as you can and feel comfortable with ( i had the odd chinese , packet of crisps ect as well as being over xmas) , but try to up fruit/veg intake if you can and drink lots and lots of water. I was also told to drink milk but hate it so found it really hard so only managed some every other day or so. Good luck and the time will fly by once youhave the tests done !

Findabelle - Implications councelling was great. It gave us the opportunity to ask all the questions we wanted no matter how daft and wasnt rushed at all. It was also where I practiced doing my injections but was made to feel so relaxed about it all. The nurses are great , and when they say phone if you have any questions , they mean it and alsways get back to you , so dont panic if you forget to ask anything. Once you get that little bag of drugs home it all feels very real  

Shell -   with regards to you BF's baby , it' so hard to be happy for them but sad for yourself isnt it.

Pri - Hope you are feeling better and good luck with your scan ,exciting stuff !

Olive - Hello, hope you are well.

Well we had some good news today. 2 of our embies developed over the weekend into 2 blastos which are suitable for freezing , so we get our frosties after all - yippeee

Sorry if I have missed anyone , this thread has gone from being quite quiet to the place to be !

Love Claire xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

It has got busier on here  

ClaireMac - That's brilliant news on your embies    
Findabelle - Welcome and good luck for your appt

Hope every1 else is ok

So we had our scan today - 2 sacs and 2 healthy heartbeats !!!!  Cant believe it, we're having twins !!  It's still sinking in....I feel so nervous...First time round would have been great but now with already having one, I'm so worried...  

Pri...xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

phew its so busy, now!

Just quickie, pri, you will be fine dont worry.      youve coped with so much you will do again


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Pri - Wow ! 2 . Well done you xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Pri congratulations so happy for you xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank u all...


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*Time for a new home >>>* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223705.new#new


----------

